# MI HA DISTRUTTA



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Gennaio 2007)

non riesco nemmeno a scrivere....Beh siamo andati a pranzo, parlando graziosamente del più e del meno...Al caffè gli ho detto: "allora cosa dovevi dirmi??" e lui: "non essere impaziente creiamo un'po' di atmosfera (c'era un tizio accanto a noi che avrebbe potuto ascoltare)...lo guardo, mi guarda e mi dice: *HO DECISO LA DATA DI ADDIO AL CELIBATO! VOLEVO CHE LO SAPESSI DA ME E NON DA ALTRI*


*Mi sono alzata e me ne sono andata...SONO MORTA!!!!!*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2007)

*in tutto il contesto*

mi sembra che sia stata la cosa più onesta che ha fatto con te...


Basta che non abbia intenzione di fare come un tale di mia conoscenza che la festa di addio al celibato di "festeggiarla" con la ex ..con cui poi è rimasto come amante per 25 anni!


Mi spiace Clessy ...è bello che tu abbia la voglia di comunicarcelo..
Un abbraccio forte


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2007)

Se c'è è una cosa che non sopporto negli uomini è la crudeltà gratuita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scappa da questo de Sade de noialtri e reputati fortunata di averla sfangata. La povera sposa presto non passerà piu' sotto le porte e rimpiangerà ciò che fa, sposandolo, per tutta la vita 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un abbraccio, e stop, dimentica!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Gennaio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se c'è è una cosa che non sopporto negli uomini è la crudeltà gratuita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra vero sia successo a me...vi giuro che mi sembra di vivere un incubo...e pensare che a lui del mio stato non frega nulla e ancora più terribile. So che queste cose che dite: sei fortunata ad averlo perso...ecc...ecc... sono vere...ma è difficile crederci. Adesso mi sento solo vuota, morta, il dolore invade la mia anima...vorrei attaccarmi a un imbuto vitale che non riesco a trovare...penso che la mia vita non ha più senso...la voglia di sorridere e amare la vita non riesco a trovarla...si è dispersa nel nulla...tutte le mie speranze strappate e buttate nel cesso...cosa mi resta adesso???il nulla...........
E pensare che sicuramente lui avrebbe voluto io continuassi a fare l'amante!!!ci ha riprovato durante questo mese...a dicembre...gli auguri di natale...bla bla...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Gennaio 2007)

Spero che distrutta sia la sua immagine di lui nella tua mente.

Definitivamente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nel minimo ti voleva proporre magari anche di farlo insieme, l'addio al celibato!!


----------



## Old Ari (26 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non mi sembra vero sia successo a me...vi giuro che mi sembra di vivere un incubo...e pensare che a lui del mio stato non frega nulla e ancora più terribile. So che queste cose che dite: sei fortunata ad averlo perso...ecc...ecc... sono vere...ma è difficile crederci. Adesso mi sento solo vuota, morta, il dolore invade la mia anima...vorrei attaccarmi a un imbuto vitale che non riesco a trovare...penso che la mia vita non ha più senso...la voglia di sorridere e amare la vita non riesco a trovarla...si è dispersa nel nulla...tutte le mie speranze strappate e buttate nel cesso...cosa mi resta adesso???il nulla...........


Piccolo tesoro.....
Non so se ti consola, a me a volte (solo piccole volte) si....quindi prova a pensare a questo: siamo almeno in 2!!!!
Qui c'è un'altra ragazza che come te, sta cercando di lottare, di ritrovare la forza e l'interesse per l avita...non sei sola....quando sei giù pensa a me che sto facendo il tuo stesso percorso.....


----------



## Old Lilith (26 Gennaio 2007)

*mi spiace*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non riesco nemmeno a scrivere....Beh siamo andati a pranzo, parlando graziosamente del più e del meno...Al caffè gli ho detto: "allora cosa dovevi dirmi??" e lui: "non essere impaziente creiamo un'po' di atmosfera (c'era un tizio accanto a noi che avrebbe potuto ascoltare)...lo guardo, mi guarda e mi dice: *HO DECISO LA DATA DI ADDIO AL CELIBATO! VOLEVO CHE LO SAPEVI DA ME E NON DA ALTRI*
> 
> 
> *Mi sono alzata e me ne sono andata...SONO MORTA!!!!!*


 
cara
mi dispiace
ma ti devo dire quello che + volte ripeto a me stessa: gli hai dato tu la possibilità di farti ancora del male...
lo so che non è facile, come capita a me  con mio marito, ogni volta che lo incontro mi dice sempre qualcosa che mi sotterra...e sempre + mi dico che la colpa è mia che gli do il modo per farlo....
brucialo definitivamente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma che stronzo scusa eh... fatto apposta per farti sentire una m...a
invece di andare gli avresti dovuto ribaltare il tavolo con tutti i piatti addosso...ti saresti sentita molto meglio!!!

lil


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Clessy*

Ci sono molti modi di essere sinceri, lui ha scelto il solo modo che poteva risparmiarsi, tanto non sarebbe morto nessuno senza questa notizia...........nè tu avresti sentito una qualunque privazione di confidenza.
Io non dico altro perchè anche nei cialtroni c'è una una scala di valori, lui è nel sottoscala!
Mi pare che ora non serva molto per convincerti che se lo cancelli dalla tua vita è meglio che vincere alla lotteria!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Gennaio 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> cara
> mi dispiace
> ma ti devo dire quello che + volte ripeto a me stessa: gli hai dato tu la possibilità di farti ancora del male...
> lo so che non è facile, come capita a me con mio marito, ogni volta che lo incontro mi dice sempre qualcosa che mi sotterra...e sempre + mi dico che la colpa è mia che gli do il modo per farlo....
> ...


ero in un posto troppo di classe per ribaltare  il tavolo e sapete una cosa: quando mi ha detto creiamo l'atmosfera pensavo mi dicesse: TI AMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!Vi rendete conto???ma sono sbagliata IO in questo mondo?????


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi di essere sinceri, lui ha scelto il solo modo che poteva risparmiarsi, tanto non sarebbe morto nessuno senza questa notizia...........nè tu avresti sentito una qualunque privazione di confidenza.
> Io non dico altro perchè anche nei cialtroni c'è una una scala di valori, lui è nel sottoscala!
> Mi pare che ora non serva molto per convincerti che se lo cancelli dalla tua vita è meglio che vincere alla lotteria!!!!!
> Bruja


Cara io pensavo che queste cose succedessero solo nei film...Non ho mai sentito una cosa del genre...la sua dolce email di invito...ilsuo creiamo l'atmosfera...*MA PERCHE' MI ODIA COSì TANTO??????????*


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Gennaio 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> cara
> mi dispiace
> ma ti devo dire quello che + volte ripeto a me stessa: gli hai dato tu la possibilità di farti ancora del male...
> lo so che non è facile, come capita a me con mio marito, ogni volta che lo incontro mi dice sempre qualcosa che mi sotterra...e sempre + mi dico che la colpa è mia che gli do il modo per farlo....
> ...


se avessi saputo il contenuto...non ci sarei andata peccato che dall'inizio: la sua dolce email di invito...il bacio di ieri sera e infine il "creiamo l'atmosfera" mi hanno illuso che le cose fossero cmabiate. Infatti sono cambiate: *MI FA SCHIFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Gennaio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Piccolo tesoro.....
> Non so se ti consola, a me a volte (solo piccole volte) si....quindi prova a pensare a questo: siamo almeno in 2!!!!
> Qui c'è un'altra ragazza che come te, sta cercando di lottare, di ritrovare la forza e l'interesse per l avita...non sei sola....quando sei giù pensa a me che sto facendo il tuo stesso percorso.....


Cara,
non mi consola perchè il tuo era già sposato...non ha deciso di sposarsi dopo quasi un anno che vi frequentavate. Probabilmente lui lo ha fatto quando non sapeva della tua esistenza e era consapevole e innamorato di sua moglie...Il mio lo ha già deciso...quando forse 8 mesi fa???chi lo sa!!!!!!!!
e pvuoi mettere la correttezza di dire: *volevo non lo sapessi prima da altri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
*Andiamo...tu sei stata lasciata per circostanze già in essere...non di prima scelta...*


----------



## Old Lilith (26 Gennaio 2007)

*meglio*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ero in un posto troppo di classe per ribaltare il tavolo e sapete una cosa: quando mi ha detto creiamo l'atmosfera pensavo mi dicesse: TI AMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!Vi rendete conto???ma sono sbagliata IO in questo mondo?????


 
classe?!?!?!?
meglio ancora...avrebbe avuto molto + senso e ti avrebbe dato molta + soddisfazione il vedere la sua faccia...dopo...

clessi non ti odia non temere, semplicemente non gliene frega una mazza di te e di come ti puoi sentire...
pensa tu che "spessore" ha un tipo così...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Gennaio 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> classe?!?!?!?
> meglio ancora...avrebbe avuto molto + senso e ti avrebbe dato molta + soddisfazione il vedere la sua faccia...dopo...
> 
> clessi non ti odia non temere, semplicemente non gliene frega una mazza di te e di come ti puoi sentire...
> pensa tu che "spessore" ha un tipo così...


Sicuramente non me gliene frega nulla, ma io mi comporto così con le persone che disprezzo...con chi fa mi ha fatto del male....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!figurati allora se mi odiava...peggio della strage di erba?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Gennaio 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> classe?!?!?!?
> meglio ancora...avrebbe avuto molto + senso e ti avrebbe dato molta + soddisfazione il vedere la sua faccia...dopo...
> 
> clessi non ti odia non temere, semplicemente non gliene frega una mazza di te e di come ti puoi sentire...
> pensa tu che "spessore" ha un tipo così...


sì...peccato che poi io passavo per pazza....e di questo non avevo nessuna voglia....credimi...pazzo è lui che si sposa con una che tradisce


----------



## Old Ari (26 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Cara,
> non mi consola perchè il tuo era già sposato...non ha deciso di sposarsi dopo 1 mese e mezzo che vi frequentavate. Probabilmente lui lo ha fatto quando non sapeva della tua esistenza e era consapevole e innamorato di sua moglie...Il mio lo ha già deciso...quando forse 6 mesi fa???chi lo sa!!!!!!!!
> e pvuoi mettere la correttezza di dire: *volevo non lo sapessi prima da altri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> *Andiamo...tu sei stata lasciata per circostanze già in essere...non di prima scelta...*








E niente....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Gennaio 2007)

Non ce la farò mai a reggere questa cosa....voglio morire.......


----------



## Old Ari (26 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non ce la farò mai a reggere questa cosa....voglio morire.......


Si che ce la farai....non sai il perchè ma ce la farai.
Non ti dico balle, non ce la farai a stare bene, a sorridere, a Vivere, ma ce la farai a reggere.....è d'obbligo farlo. Non puoi fare altrimenti.


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Clessy*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non ce la farò mai a reggere questa cosa....voglio morire.......


 
Non dir stupidaggini e smettila di martopriarti per uno strofinaccio come lui!
Ma insomma, ti rendi conto che hai amato un cialtrone e che questo prima o poi sarebbe saltatpo fuori? Ti rendi conto che è una figura di mezza tacca che vuol fare il prim'attore?
Ti rendi conto che gli errori si fanno e lui è un errore che ti e capitato?
Ti rendi conto che se lui è demente la futura moglie è una poveretta, e tu stai ancora a piengersi su?
Ti rendi conto, per ultimo, che stai piangendoti addosso per la fortuna di aver visto fino in fondo che essere ignobile sia...........  hai così poco rispetto di te stessa da non avvertire la fortuna che ti ha offerto la provvidenza? 
Resta con noi e fra poco tempo rideremo insieme del tuo "voglio morire" e penseremo con umorismo al menage di quei due poveri cristi che si stanno fregando uno con l'altro, lui perchè crede di sposarsi e sta firmando un semplice contratto ritorsivo e lei perchè crede di prendere un uomo e si ritrova un sorcio da monta a disposizione altrui!!!
Stai su e fatti persuasa che te la sei schivata vedendo che fanghiglia di uomo è!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non dir stupidaggini e smettila di martopriarti per uno strofinaccio come lui!
> Ma insomma, ti rendi conto che hai amato un cialtrone e che questo prima o poi sarebbe saltatpo fuori? Ti rendi conto che è una figura di mezza tacca che vuol fare il prim'attore?
> Ti rendi conto che gli errori si fanno e lui è un errore che ti e capitato?
> Ti rendi conto che se lui è demente la futura moglie è una poveretta, e tu stai ancora a piengersi su?
> ...


Grazie Bruja sei la numero uno...il problema è che non so se mai riuscirò ad innamorarmi quanto ho amato lui..e anche se mi ha fatto del male lo amo ancora ...


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non riesco nemmeno a scrivere....Beh siamo andati a pranzo, parlando graziosamente del più e del meno...Al caffè gli ho detto: "allora cosa dovevi dirmi??" e lui: "non essere impaziente creiamo un'po' di atmosfera (c'era un tizio accanto a noi che avrebbe potuto ascoltare)...lo guardo, mi guarda e mi dice: *HO DECISO LA DATA DI ADDIO AL CELIBATO! VOLEVO CHE LO SAPEVI DA ME E NON DA ALTRI*
> 
> 
> *Mi sono alzata e me ne sono andata...SONO MORTA!!!!!*


A volte siamo così a terra (oggi tu) che quasi quasi invidiamo chi raggiunge una vita di belle illusioni (la novella sposa)
Se chiedessero a me, che sono fuori dalla storia, chi vorrei essere delle due... chi pensi che sceglierei?
Ti abbraccio cara!


----------



## sonia (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Clessidra*

Tempo fa mi è successa una cosa simile, simile perchè io e il ragazzo in questione non stavamo insieme, o meglio, io l'ho sempre considerato e trattato da amico (ci conosciamo da parecchi anni), mentre lui non perdeva occasione per provarci, anche se in modo sempre molto rispettoso e carino.
A giugno scorso, in occasione del matrimonio di un nostro amico, con aria più seria del solito mi tira da parte e mi dice che vorrebbe stare con me per sempre, mi prega di ascoltarlo perchè, secondo lui, dopo tanti anni era arrivato il momento di affrontare un discorso "importante" che lui aveva rimandato solo per il mio essere ironica e sfuggente.
Per un attimo sono rimasta perplessa, ma poi gli ho ricordato che i miei sentimenti per lui erano di grandissimo affetto e non mi sembrava il caso di affrontare discorsi che non avevano fondamento.

In cuor mio penso di non averlo mai preso sul serio, se così non fosse stato forse la nostra grande affinità caratteriale e mentale avrebbe anche potuto avere uno sbocco diverso, chissà. 
Se non altro la sua costanza avrebbe dovuto rendermelo credibile, eppure l'ostacolo maggiore credo sia stata la mia bonaria diffidenza. 
Lo ritenevo attendibilissimo come amico, ma dubitavo della sua serietà in campo sentimentale... e non ho fatto male!
Dopo poco tempo da quel discorso "serio" mi comunica la data del suo imminente matrimonio.
Che dire? Tanti auguri... soprattutto alla sposa!!!

Sorridi, dai, pensa che ognuno è quello che è, non si può chiedere ad un gatto di abbaiare... basta saperlo e tu ora lo sai!


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie Bruja sei la numero uno...il problema è che *non so se mai riuscirò ad innamorarmi e a credere che qualcuno si possa innamorare di me* davvero...Visto il risultato


si dice sempre così, ma per fortuna non è così.. MAI!
Non sei morta, ancora non lo sai ma sei rinata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2007)

*scusate ...fuori dal coro*

Credo che la cosa sbagliata che ha fatto il tizio è stato avere una relazione con clessy.
A parte che tutti ripetono che "succede".
Visto che dopo tutto ha deciso di chiudere..cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?
Che a Clessy dia dolore che lui non abbia deciso di lasciare la ragazza per lei è comprensibile, ma cercare un modo per dirglielo lui mi sembra più rispettoso di far finta di nulla. 
Poi è chiaro che era una situazione difficile anche per lui e non ha trovato i modi e le parole giuste..ma quali sarebbero state le parole e i modi giusti?
Se l'avesse fatto via mail o sms sarebbe stato massacrato. Se lei l'avesse saputo da altri peggio. Davanti alla macchinetta del caffé peggio del peggio.
Le brutte notizie restano sempre brutte comunque vengano date. 

Voi foste stati nei suoi panni cosa avreste fatto?

Non vale dire che non avreste tradito..non lo stiamo "massacrando" per quello, ma per il modo in cui ha comunicato la notizia.
Credo che se Clessidra riconoscesse che per quanto sia una notizia orrenda lui si sia preoccupato per lei, starebbe almeno un po' meno male.

Per le amanti di Sex and the city...Tra l'altro è quello che ha fatto Big con Carrie...ma poi c'è l'ultima puntata della sesta serie


----------



## Non registrato (27 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> .....non lo stiamo "massacrando" per quello, ma per il modo in cui ha comunicato la notizia.
> Credo che se Clessidra riconoscesse che per quanto sia una notizia orrenda lui si sia preoccupato per lei, starebbe almeno un po' meno male.


beh, più che preoccupato a me pare sensibile quanto un frigorifero e, per non voler pensare peggio, decisamente imbranato.


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2007)

*Persa*

L'alternatica era semplicemente lasciare le cose come stavano e sparire dalla sua vita.......... cialtrone per cialtrone, almeno avrebbe avuto la chance del "non ho dato spiegazioni perchè eranpo inutili".......
Mi dici che importanza aveva il dire a lei del suo addio al celibato? Quando dico che c'è grandezza anche nel male, intendo questo, essere ignobile comunque e quantunque dimostra che si è una mezza calza anche in quello.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non riesco nemmeno a scrivere....Beh siamo andati a pranzo, parlando graziosamente del più e del meno...Al caffè gli ho detto: "allora cosa dovevi dirmi??" e lui: "non essere impaziente creiamo un'po' di atmosfera (c'era un tizio accanto a noi che avrebbe potuto ascoltare)...lo guardo, mi guarda e mi dice: *HO DECISO LA DATA DI ADDIO AL CELIBATO! VOLEVO CHE LO SAPEVI DA ME E NON DA ALTRI*
> 
> 
> *Mi sono alzata e me ne sono andata...SONO MORTA!!!!!*


Guarda se l'avessi saputo da altri ti saresti incazzata comunque perche' "non era stato sincero quel giorno a pranzo"...lui ha pensato incazzata per incazzata...do' io la notizia e si taglia la testa al toro...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *L'alternatica era semplicemente lasciare le cose come stavano e sparire dalla sua vita.......... *cialtrone per cialtrone, almeno avrebbe avuto la chance del "non ho dato spiegazioni perchè eranpo inutili".......
> Mi dici che importanza aveva il dire a lei del suo addio al celibato? Quando dico che c'è grandezza anche nel male, intendo questo, essere ignobile comunque e quantunque dimostra che si è una mezza calza anche in quello.
> Bruja


Che sarebbe sensato..se non fosse che lei avrebbe sofferto comunque e si sarebbe lamentata per non aver mai ricevuto una spiegazione...

Il comunicare l'addio al celibato e' il modo piu' rapido per dire "cara e' finita fatene una ragione..mi sposo...*altre spiegazioni sono inutili*"

sfortunatamente la realta' raramente e' un cioccolatino ripieno.


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2007)

*Letty*







Lettrice ha detto:


> Che sarebbe sensato..se non fosse che lei avrebbe sofferto comunque e si sarebbe lamentata per non aver mai ricevuto una spiegazione...
> 
> Il comunicare l'addio al celibato e' il modo piu' rapido per dire "cara e' finita fatene una ragione..mi sposo...*altre spiegazioni sono inutili*"
> 
> sfortunatamente la realta' raramente e' un cioccolatino ripieno.


In qualche modo hai anche ragione, solo che quando ti imbatti in un cialtrone di quella forza, sia come sia ti illudi comunque che non arrivi a tanto.......... sarà anche stato chirurgico, ma devo dire che ci sono chirurghi e macellai.......... 
Bastava telefonare con tono serio e maturo, chiederle un incontro per un caffè e dirlo con l'aria di chi sa che non potrà tornare indietro ed è consapevole della notizia. Non cambiava nulla circa l'informazione, era definitiva la faccenda, ma lui avrebbe avuto un'occasione di comportarsi, male per male, da uomo e non da ruffianello quaquaraquà, risparmiandosi le sue moine da mentecatto.
Voleva che lo sapesse dalle sue labbra, ...........una volta nella vita è diventato la bocca della verità!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Patetico!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In qualche modo hai anche ragione, solo che quando ti imbatti in un cialtrone di quella forza, sia come sia ti illudi comunque che non arrivi a tanto.......... sarà anche stato chirurgico, ma devo dire che ci sono chirurghi e macellai..........
> Bastava telefonare con tono serio e maturo, chiederle un incontro per un caffè e dirlo con l'aria di chi sa che non potrà tornare indietro ed è consapevole della notizia. Non cambiava nulla circa l'informazione, era definitiva la faccenda, ma lui avrebbe avuto un'occasione di comportarsi, male per male, da uomo e non da ruffianello quaquaraquà, risparmiandosi le sue moine da mentecatto.
> Voleva che lo sapesse dalle sue labbra, ...........una volta nella vita è diventato la bocca della verità!!
> 
> ...


Bruja ti do' ragione, c'e' modo e modo...ma se cavalchi un asino non puoi aspettarti che vada veloce ed elegante quanto un purosangue...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2007)

Avrebbe potuto semplicemente chiederle di parlarle, senza tanta messinscena, dirle che magari non aveva più molta importanza visto che ormai fra loro era finita, ma che per correttezza la informava.

Senza bacini, senza pranzetti, senza nulla.

Nuda e cruda verità.

Ripeto, l'unica nota positiva che vedo è che ora clessy non può più aver neanche il minimo dubbio e quello che ieri ha sentito come una pugnalata mortale, si renderà conto oggi e nei giorni prossimi che invece è stato il dolore causato dal bisturi che incideva in profondità nella ferita infetta per asportare il brutto male che quello sì la stava portando alla morte delle emozioni e della stima di sè.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2007)

*ops..*

Nella fogaz non avevo letto quanto scritto prima da Bruja e quindi può sembra ripetitivo.

In realtà è rafforzativo se da angolazioni diverse siam arrivati a dire quasi le stesse cose.

Clessidra, alzati e cammina!!


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2007)

*trottolino e lettrice*



trottolino ha detto:


> Nella fogaz non avevo letto quanto scritto prima da Bruja e quindi può sembra ripetitivo.
> 
> In realtà è rafforzativo se da angolazioni diverse siam arrivati a dire quasi le stesse cose.
> 
> Clessidra, alzati e cammina!!


 
In effetti abbiamo detto cose che a questo tizio si attagliano perfettamente, è anche vero che se uno nasce somaro (con il più grande rispetto per gli asini) non diventa cavallo.
Farei però la trasposizioe umana che mi pare più aderente è uno sciacallo di cui ha l'atteggiamento, la dipendenza dai veri predatori e l'indole allo sfruttamento.
Almeno adesso i dubbi sono stati definitivamente spazzati via!
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (27 Gennaio 2007)

*Grottesco!*

la cosa che maggiormente infastidisce è la ridicola pretesa di questo signore di passare per persona corretta.
avrà creduto di darsi una verniciata di stile, una parvenza di dignità.
deve sapere bene di non averne.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> la cosa che maggiormente infastidisce è la ridicola pretesa di questo signore di passare per persona corretta.
> avrà creduto di darsi una verniciata di stile, una parvenza di dignità.
> deve sapere bene di non averne.


Grazie davvero a tutti quanti!!!
Mi sono appena alzata dal letto...oggi è stata una giornata durissima...Quello che mi stupisce è davvero il suo continuare a credere di essere una persona corretta....Come quando un giorno mi hanno raccontato che ha detto: "_la mia moto la usa S. perchè il suo motorino è scassato...vedi che bravo ragazzo sono_!!!"...è il suo stile evidentemente!...
Quello che mi fa stare più male è che solo un mese e mezzo fa alla ns famosa chiacchierata è venuto a dirmi: "_Dimmi_" (quando lui doveva parlarmi!!!!!)... _non si può fare_"...e io: _che cosa non si può fare?_ e lui: q_uello che vuoi tu...io non riesco a lasciarla..._e al mio categorico incazzamento e risposta: _allora esci dalla mia vita_...ha anche detto che _forse aveva bisogno di tempo per rifletterci...LO CACCIAI DI CASA!!!_ma prima gli chiesi: _allora perchè non ti sposi???_ e lui solo un mese fa mi ha risposto: *lo farò un domani ma adesso non ne sento la necessità.*Beh in questo mese e mezzo non c'è stato un giorno in cui non lo abbia sentito e ha fatto anche l'offeso quando al suo riprovarci gli ho detto: "il passato è passato"....*E questo solo 7 giorni fa!!!*


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Gennaio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Si che ce la farai....non sai il perchè ma ce la farai.
> Non ti dico balle, non ce la farai a stare bene, a sorridere, a Vivere, ma ce la farai a reggere.....è d'obbligo farlo. Non puoi fare altrimenti.


Ari grazie lo spero tanto...forse questa è la cosa che riuscirà a farmelo dimenticare per sempre...e lui lo ha fatto di proposito...Non poteva andare avanti il ns continuare a sentirci tutti i giorni...mi sentivo che ero su una strada che mi avrebbe portato a qualcosa!!!!!infatti: LA DISTRUZIONE!!!!
Già oggi ho perso un'intera giornata per lui!!!!!!!!!!!come fa male male male male male...dentro mi sento un vortice di dolore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> A volte siamo così a terra (oggi tu) che quasi quasi invidiamo chi raggiunge una vita di belle illusioni (la novella sposa)
> Se chiedessero a me, che sono fuori dalla storia, chi vorrei essere delle due... chi pensi che sceglierei?
> Ti abbraccio cara!


...io invece la invidio...perchè sta realizzando il sogno di sposarsi...e io non so se mai riuscirò a realizzarlo........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Gennaio 2007)

sonia ha detto:


> Tempo fa mi è successa una cosa simile, simile perchè io e il ragazzo in questione non stavamo insieme, o meglio, io l'ho sempre considerato e trattato da amico (ci conosciamo da parecchi anni), mentre lui non perdeva occasione per provarci, anche se in modo sempre molto rispettoso e carino.
> A giugno scorso, in occasione del matrimonio di un nostro amico, con aria più seria del solito mi tira da parte e mi dice che vorrebbe stare con me per sempre, mi prega di ascoltarlo perchè, secondo lui, dopo tanti anni era arrivato il momento di affrontare un discorso "importante" che lui aveva rimandato solo per il mio essere ironica e sfuggente.
> Per un attimo sono rimasta perplessa, ma poi gli ho ricordato che i miei sentimenti per lui erano di grandissimo affetto e non mi sembrava il caso di affrontare discorsi che non avevano fondamento.
> 
> ...


ma questo vuol dire che tanti uomoni si sposano tanto per sport????????


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che la cosa sbagliata che ha fatto il tizio è stato avere una relazione con clessy.
> A parte che tutti ripetono che "succede".
> Visto che dopo tutto ha deciso di chiudere..cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?
> Che a Clessy dia dolore che lui non abbia deciso di lasciare la ragazza per lei è comprensibile, ma cercare un modo per dirglielo lui mi sembra più rispettoso di far finta di nulla.
> ...


hai ragione...però doveva prepararmi...magari con una email fredda e distaccata e magari anticipandomi che era una cosa non bella....Cmq non credo che lo abbia fatto perchè si è preoccupato per me lo ha fatto perchè era un modo per autoconsiderarsi il *BRAVO RAGAZZO...CORRETTO!!!!!!!!!!PERFETTO!!!!!!!*


----------



## MariLea (27 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...io invece la invidio...perchè sta realizzando il sogno di sposarsi...e io non so se mai riuscirò a realizzarlo........


Ti piacerebbe sposare chi ha avuto una relazione mentre era fidanzato con te? Credi che non ci riproverà dopo il matrimonio con la stessa e con altre?
Di essere traditi capita a tutti, col passare degli anni e vuoi la routine, le incomprensioni, il calo del desiderio e mille altri motivi.... ma con un tipo così ti sposi già con un'acconciatura pronta che manco le renne....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe sposare chi ha avuto una relazione mentre era fidanzato con te? Credi che non ci riproverà dopo il matrimonio con la stessa e con altre?
> Di essere traditi capita a tutti, col passare degli anni e vuoi la routine, le incomprensioni, il calo del desiderio e mille altri motivi.... ma con un tipo così ti sposi già con un'acconciatura pronta che manco le renne....


Non so...magari ha messo davvero la testa a posto...sono stata il suo addio al celibato...


----------



## MariLea (27 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non so...magari ha messo davvero la testa a posto...sono stata il suo addio al celibato...


ma va là... stiamo ancora a credere alle favole...
cappuccetto rosso ce la potevano raccontare quando avevamo quattro anni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ti ha distrutta, TI HA GRAZIATA!


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2007)

*Intanto.......*



mailea ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe sposare chi ha avuto una relazione mentre era fidanzato con te? Credi che non ci riproverà dopo il matrimonio con la stessa e con altre?
> Di essere traditi capita a tutti, col passare degli anni e vuoi la routine, le incomprensioni, il calo del desiderio e mille altri motivi.... ma con un tipo così ti sposi già con un'acconciatura pronta che manco le renne....


Quoto mailea................ non si capisce davvero quale giustificazioe possa avere un simile comportamento se non che ha dei grossi spifferi nell testa.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Gennaio 2007)

*situazione atroce*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> hai ragione...però doveva prepararmi...magari con una email fredda e distaccata e magari anticipandomi che era una cosa non bella....Cmq non credo che lo abbia fatto perchè si è preoccupato per me lo ha fatto perchè era un modo per autoconsiderarsi il *BRAVO RAGAZZO...CORRETTO!!!!!!!!!!PERFETTO!!!!!!!*



So benissimo che sentirsi dire che si sposa è stato atroce.​
Questo non si discute..e ti sono vicina..​
Penso che situazioni simili le abbiamo passate in tante e credo che in altri tempi avevano anche un alone di definitivo e di indissolubile che ora hanno molto meno. Non credo che questo cambi il tuo dolore e il tuo senso di vuoto.​
Ma la storia era già finita per la tua volontà di volere una sua scelta.. sei andata immaginando un suo ripensamento a cui rispondere di no e finirla da una posizione di forza.​
Non è andata come avresti voluto..​
La speranza che ti dicesse che ti amava e che aveva scelto te però l'avevi. nascosta, ma l'avevi e questo ti ha provocato la delusione più forte perché la sua ricerca "dell'atmosfera" ti ha fatto rinascere quella speranza.​
Però ora devi decidere:​
1 se vuoi salvare il buono che hai avuto da questa storia e salvare anche lui riconoscendo che ha cercato di comportarsi meno peggio che ha potuto o​
2 se per superare più rapidamente hai bisogno di considerarlo l'ultimo degli uomini.​
Se sei per 1 ..salvare il buono e salvare anche il bene e il rispetto che lui ha cercato di dimostrarti in una situazione complicata per dimostrare bene e rispetto ..non dovresti decidere che ha cercato una soluzione da "bravo ragazzo" per sé ..qualunque sia il motivo per cui l'ha fatto ..ha tentato di rispettarti. Ha cercato di finirla con dignità per sé e per te.​
Il risultato è sgangherato..ma non so quale altro metodo sarebbe stato migliore.​
Qualunque storia che finisce ti lascia un grumo di dolore..coraggio..ce la farai ..anche tu​
bacio​


----------



## Rebecca (28 Gennaio 2007)

*Per adesso*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> So che queste cose che dite: sei fortunata ad averlo perso...ecc...ecc... sono vere...ma è difficile crederci.


Guarda, per incominciare a crederci ci vuole poco. A me sono bastate due settimane della cura degli utenti di questo forum. I tempi per rimettersi in piedi sono un'altra cosa, ma di sicuro presto comincerai a "sentire dentro" che come mi ha scritto qualcuno, dovresti stappare una bottiglia...
E' bruttissimo, lo so, ma tieni duro, mi raccomando!!


----------



## Rebecca (28 Gennaio 2007)

*???*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Cara,
> non mi consola perchè il tuo era già sposato...non ha deciso di sposarsi dopo 1 mese e mezzo che vi frequentavate. Probabilmente lui lo ha fatto quando non sapeva della tua esistenza e era consapevole e innamorato di sua moglie...Il mio lo ha già deciso...quando forse 6 mesi fa???chi lo sa!!!!!!!!
> e pvuoi mettere la correttezza di dire: *volevo non lo sapessi prima da altri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> *Andiamo...tu sei stata lasciata per circostanze già in essere...non di prima scelta...*


E no, eh, però! Non mettiamoci a fare la classifica della sofferenze.
E comunque anche tu stai male per circostanze già in essere...


----------



## annie (28 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però ora devi decidere:
> 1 se vuoi salvare il buono che hai avuto da questa storia e salvare anche lui riconoscendo che ha cercato di comportarsi meno peggio che ha potuto o
> 2 se per superare più rapidamente hai bisogno di considerarlo l'ultimo degli uomini.
> Se sei per 1 ..salvare il buono e salvare anche il bene e il rispetto che lui ha cercato di dimostrarti in una situazione complicata per dimostrare bene e rispetto ..non dovresti decidere che ha cercato una soluzione da "bravo ragazzo" per sé ..qualunque  sia il motivo per cui l'ha fatto ..ha tentato di rispettarti. Ha cercato di finirla con dignità per sé e per te.


Il rispetto e la dignità non sono una "questione di forma".
Non può non arrivarsi ad un risultato grottesco quando mancano nella sostanza.

Questo signore (evidentemente consapevole della sua piccolezza), visto che i giochi ormai erano fatti e il trucco miseramente svelato, non poteva certo limitarsi a lasciar cadere la luccicante maschera che aveva indossato fino a quel momento.
Noooo... doveva usare l'ultimo "effetto speciale" prima del commiato: un inchino, un baciamano... un po' di fumo che annebbiasse ancora un po' la vista di lei e gli permettesse di uscire di scena con decoro.

Mi pare che ci sia una cosa sola da salvare: il sipario calato.


----------



## Non registrato (28 Gennaio 2007)

anche perchè in questi casi non si sa mai come una persona possa reagire.
conviene tenersela buona e... zitta.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2007)

Questo signore ha manifestato  ancora una volta la sua miserimma capacita di essere un Uomo , e quindi di utilizzare modi , tempi e contenuti nel rispetto di chiunque si trovi di fronte.

Clessidra, per quella sposa non sarà una gioia ( lei non lo sa ancora) ma per te oggi è l'anniversario della liberazione. 


Guarda che non è una battuta di spirito la mia; lo stile di una persona che è espressione precisa di un contenuto, si manifesta sempre attraverso le stesse modalità.


Vedrai se tra qualche mese non scoprirai un qualcosa di quel matrimonio  che ti potrebbe ( oggi) stupire, ma che domani ti farà dire " quanto sono stata fortunata".

un bacio cara.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (28 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> So benissimo che sentirsi dire che si sposa è stato atroce.​Questo non si discute..e ti sono vicina..​Penso che situazioni simili le abbiamo passate in tante e credo che in altri tempi avevano anche un alone di definitivo e di indissolubile che ora hanno molto meno. Non credo che questo cambi il tuo dolore e il tuo senso di vuoto.​Ma la storia era già finita sei andata immaginando un suo ripensamento a cui rispondere di no e finirla da una posizione di forza.​Non è andata come avresti voluto..​La speranza che ti dicesse che ti amava e che aveva scelto te però l'avevi. nascosta, ma l'avevi e questo ti ha provocato la delusione più forte perché la sua ricerca "dell'atmosfera" ti ha fatto rinascere quella speranza.​Però ora devi decidere:​1 se vuoi salvare il buono che hai avuto da questa storia e salvare anche lui riconoscendo che ha cercato di comportarsi meno peggio che ha potuto o​2 se per superare più rapidamente hai bisogno di considerarlo l'ultimo degli uomini.​Se sei per 1 ..salvare il buono e salvare anche il bene e il rispetto che lui ha cercato di dimostrarti in una situazione complicata per dimostrare bene e rispetto ..non dovresti decidere che ha cercato una soluzione da "bravo ragazzo" per sé ..qualunque sia il motivo per cui l'ha fatto ..ha tentato di rispettarti. Ha cercato di finirla con dignità per sé e per te.​Il risultato è sgangherato..ma non so quale altro metodo sarebbe stato migliore.​Qualunque storia che finisce ti lascia un grumo di dolore..coraggio..ce la farai ..anche tu​bacio​


Cara persa,
purtroppo ho perso la capacità di discernere ciò che è giusto o no...oggi mi sento meglio...ho avuto una sorta di liberazione, quello slancio che nasce dalla perdita di ogni speranza dopo la sconfitta...la fine come nuovo inizio. Paradossalmente è meglio così. Nel senso che se così non fosse stato avrebbe continuato ad illudermi e ci sarei ricascata nel suo gioco. SICURO!!Non posso neanche biasimarlo completamente perchè sebbene lui abbia alimentato le mie speranze, sapevo che conviveva e il rischio c'era...ero troppo innamorata di lui per tornare indietro. Forse, ma dico forse, gli è venuta un po' male come mossa (non l'ha fatta bene...probabilmente perchè non deve essere stato facile nemmeno per lui??) e in fondo potrebbe essere come dici tu...che ha avuto rispetto per me...In effetti se non gliene fosse importato nulla non era nemmeno tenuto a farlo...in fondo nel male è stata la mossa più onesta che abbia fatto finora.
Cosa scelgo?stranamente oggi scelgo 1)...Credo si sia davvero comportato meno peggio di quanto abbia potuto...Forse anche io ho sbagliato...mi sono illusa e ho inveito troppo verso di lui come una bambina............*Oggi sento che sono anche felice per lui...IO LO AMO e se lui è felice così LO SONO ANCHE IO*....*Forse penserete che sono impazzita, ma oggi mi sento serena per la prima volta...*non lo vedo come un mostro, ma come un uomo con le sue debolezze che nella sua situazione ha cercato di volermi bene nel modo migliore che poteva...sì Persa, ti dico che scelgo la uno e ti dico che magari tra qualche giorno lo *chiamerò anche per fargli gli auguri di compleanno e per dirgli che vada...che sono felice per lui....* e che mi dispiace aver inveito contro di lui e ho apprezzato il suo gesto...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (28 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Questo signore ha manifestato ancora una volta la sua miserimma capacita di essere un Uomo , e quindi di utilizzare modi , tempi e contenuti nel rispetto di chiunque si trovi di fronte.
> 
> Clessidra, per quella sposa non sarà una gioia ( lei non lo sa ancora) ma per te oggi è l'anniversario della liberazione.
> 
> ...


Grazie Miciolidia, lo spero tanto, tanto davvero...ma ormai ho finito anche di credere che ci sia un giustizia a questo mondo....un bacio grande


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2007)

*Clessy*

_Se rammento bene ti dissi subito che non si compra una casa al mare con chi non intendi sposare o far entrare nella tua vita..........e non sbagliavo._
_Adesso lascia perdere tutte le elucubrazioni, le pensate e le ricerche di ragioni o motivi............ non ce ne sono se non il suo aver voluto fare l'atto terzo scena madre della sua povera commedia umana._
_Sai io ti sono vicina, ma sapessi che pena che mi fa quella poverette che crede di sposarsi e si infila invece in un tunnel di menzogne, inganni e corna.........._
_Bruja_


----------



## Non registrato (28 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...non lo vedo come un mostro, ma come un uomo con le sue debolezze che nella sua situazione ha cercato di volermi bene nel modo migliore che poteva...sì Persa, ti dico che scelgo la uno e ti dico che magari tra qualche giorno lo chiamerò anche per fargli gli auguri di compleanno e per dirgli che vada...che sono felice per lui.... e che mi dispiace aver inveito contro di lui e ho apprezzato il suo gesto...


aspetta... in questi giorni si alterneranno tra i tuoi pensieri prospettive opposte... aspetta.

e lascia stare lui, non dargli altra corda.. nè cercare pretesti.. rischi di farti male solo tu.


----------



## Non registrato (28 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> _Sai io ti sono vicina, ma sapessi che pena che mi fa quella poverette che crede di sposarsi e si infila invece in un tunnel di menzogne, inganni e corna.........._


infatti.

la pena più grande è per chi si lega ad un tizio simile e ne ignora le "qualità".


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (28 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> _Se rammento bene ti dissi subito che non si compra una casa al mare con chi non intendi sposare o far entrare nella tua vita..........e non sbagliavo._
> _Adesso lascia perdere tutte le elucubrazioni, le pensate e le ricerche di ragioni o motivi............ non ce ne sono se non il suo aver voluto fare l'atto terzo scena madre della sua povera commedia umana._
> _Sai io ti sono vicina, ma sapessi che pena che mi fa quella poverette che crede di sposarsi e si infila invece in un tunnel di menzogne, inganni e corna.........._
> _Bruja_


Esatto cara...,
me lo dissi e avevi ragione...anche se è una cosa che ho scoperto da sola..:Lui mi ha detto che se l'era comprata LUI! Adesso mi sento vuota...non so più chi è lui...per un momento lo vedo come uomo che ci tiene a me...e che mi ha amato a suo modo e mi dispiace...dall'altra lo vedo come un mostro che mi ha usato come addio al celibato e mi ha considerato una tro..ia...La scelta tra tr.oia e sposa....
Qual è la verità???io non riesco a discernere la verità...non riesco ad avere giudizio alcuno


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (28 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> infatti.
> 
> la pena più grande è per chi si lega ad un tizio simile e ne ignora le "qualità".


perchè non riesco a crederci?continuo ad invidiare lei, continuo a pensare ai loro bimbi, al momento in cui lei sceglierà il suo vestito da spsoa, compreranno le partecipazioni, faranno tutte queste cose insieme che io in fondo al cuore speravo potessi fare io...con lui.
Ed ora non so se mai mi succederà di poterlo fare con qualcuno...ho già 31 anni!!!


----------



## Non registrato (28 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> perchè non riesco a crederci?continuo ad invidiare lei, continuo a pensare ai loro bimbi, al momento in cui lei sceglierà il suo vestito da spsoa, compreranno le partecipazioni, faranno tutte queste cose insieme che io in fondo al cuore speravo potessi fare io...con lui.
> Ed ora non so se mai mi succederà di poterlo fare con qualcuno...ho già 31 anni!!!


scusa eh, ma tu vuoi sposarti solo per sposarti e non importa con chi, o vuoi sposarti con un uomo che ti ami?

nel secondo caso, mi dici cosa hai perso perdendo questo soggetto sputaballe?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (28 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> scusa eh, ma tu vuoi sposarti solo per sposarti e non importa con chi, o vuoi sposarti con un uomo che ti ami?
> 
> nel secondo caso, mi dici cosa hai perso perdendo questo soggetto sputaballe?


certo che vorrei sposare una persona che mi ami...lui aveva delle belle qualità, che ho sempre ricercato in un uomo...Non capisco se ha tradito lei perchè io gli piacevo e mi ha amato ma sono arrivata troppo tardi e non se l'è sentita di lasciare questa situazione di comodo.....e cmq è stato un caso isolato il suo "tradire" o l'ha tradita perchè è la sua natura...????


----------



## Non registrato (28 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> certo che vorrei sposare una persona che mi ami...lui aveva delle belle qualità, che ho sempre ricercato in un uomo...Non capisco se ha tradito lei perchè io gli piacevo e mi ha amato ma sono arrivata troppo tardi e cmq è stato un caso isolato il suo "tradire" o se l'ha tradita perchè è la sua natura...
> 
> Inoltre, il suo dirmi sono più che convinto di sposarmi mi ha portato al ritenere che di fatto lui la ami...e quindi lei sposa qualcuno che la ama...e da qui arriva la mia sofferenza


riscusa eh, tu ti sentiresti amata da uno che ti tradisce?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (28 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> riscusa eh, tu ti sentiresti amata da uno che ti tradisce?


non lo so...forse tanti tradiscono anche se amano...Io prima di questa storia non ci credevo ed è stato il motivo per cui sono andata avanti perchè ero convinta che chi tradisse non amasse la compagna e quindi si sarebbe lasciato per me...ma poi con il fatto accaduto mi son dovuta ricredere...Anche se è arrivato a decidere di sposarsi adesso dopo che l'ultima volta l'ha cornificata il 15 novembre con me....
La ns storia è andata avanti per quasi un annetto tra tira e molla, vai e torni....allora è stato solo sesso????non lo so


----------



## Old scoiattola33 (28 Gennaio 2007)

_


Clessidra1 ha detto:



			non lo so...forse tanti tradiscono anche se amano...Io prima di questa storia non ci credevo ed è stato il motivo per cui sono andata avanti perchè ero convinta che chi tradisse non amasse la compagna e quindi si sarebbe lasciato per me...ma poi con il fatto accaduto mi son dovuta ricredere...Anche se è arrivato a decidere di sposarsi adesso dopo che l'ultima volta l'ha cornificata il 15 novembre con me....
		
Clicca per espandere...

_


Clessidra1 ha detto:


> _La ns storia è andata avanti per quasi un annetto tra tira e molla, vai e torni....allora è stato solo sesso????non lo so_




Scusa ma... tu che ne sai che questo signore non abbia altre amanti in contemporanea a te??? che ne sai che dal 15 novembre in avanti non sia andato nel frattempo con altre???


----------



## Non registrato (28 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non lo so...forse tanti tradiscono anche se amano...Io prima di questa storia non ci credevo ed è stato il motivo per cui sono andata avanti perchè ero convinta che chi tradisse non amasse la compagna e quindi si sarebbe lasciato per me...ma poi con il fatto accaduto mi son dovuta ricredere...Anche se è arrivato a decidere di sposarsi adesso dopo che l'ultima volta l'ha cornificata il 15 novembre con me....
> La ns storia è andata avanti per quasi un annetto tra tira e molla, vai e torni....allora è stato solo sesso????non lo so


o forse tanti restano solo per abitudine, incapacità a lasciare, paura, convenienza, affinità caratteriale, o chissà che.
chi tradisce la fiducia di una persona, perchè per me sostanzialmente questo significa tradire, non ama.. hai voglia ad accampare ragioni su ragioni.

quello che è stato con te, non posso saperlo, ma se invidi lei, come ti hanno già detto in tanti, ti sbagli di grosso.
le invidi un anno di corna?
le invidi di ignorare chi è la persona che le sta a fianco?
tu saresti felice di una situazione di questo tipo?

guarda che non è necessario bere tutta la bottiglia per sapere se il vino è buono. 
lui ha mentito a lei stando con te, e ha mentito a te stando con lei.
tu hai la fortuna di saperlo, lei no... non ancora almeno.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (28 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> o forse tanti restano solo per abitudine, incapacità a lasciare, paura, convenienza, affinità caratteriale, o chissà che.
> chi tradisce la fiducia di una persona, perchè per me sostanzialmente questo significa tradire, non ama.. hai voglia ad accampare ragioni su ragioni.
> 
> quello che è stato con te, non posso saperlo, ma se invidi lei, come ti hanno già detto in tanti, ti sbagli di grosso.
> ...


Nr grazie hai proprio ragione tu...no non le invidio un anno di corna, non le invidio le bugie che le ha raccontato...non sarei felice di una situazione di questo tipo...forse è vero...lui ama solo se stesso...e glielo ho anche detto a fine novembre...gli ho detto che lui non sapeva nenache cosa caxxo volesse dire amare una persona e lui mi ha risposto: forse no, non lo so.

Quello che mi sembra invece è che lui abbia voluto affrettare le nozze perchè è come se volesse cancellare tutto quello che c'è stato tra noi e cancellare il mio ricordo, un atto contro di me, dimostrando che è forte, che è capace di amare!!!!Quando l'ho messo di fronte ad un aut-aut a fine novembre e lui mi ha detto che non se la sentiva di lasciarla, io non ho accettato scuse, anche se facilmente sarei potuta ricadere nel gioco e...... di punto in bianco lui ha deciso di sposarsi...Che ne pensate???


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2007)

*Clessy*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Quello che mi sembra invece è che lui abbia voluto affrettare le nozze perchè è come se volesse cancellare tutto quello che c'è stato tra noi e cancellare il mio ricordo, un atto contro di me, dimostrando che è forte, che è capace di amare!!!!Quando l'ho messo di fronte ad un aut-aut a fine novembre e lui mi ha detto che non se la sentiva di lasciarla, io non ho accettato scuse, anche se facilmente sarei potuta ricadere nel gioco e...... di punto in bianco lui ha deciso di sposarsi...Che ne pensate???


Lui non ha bisogno di dire o di far capire nulla, se ne infischia, e prim ne atto meglio è  per evitare tante giri inutili di domande senza risposta.
Si è sposato non di punto in bianco ma dopo il programma che avranno scelto e le pubblicazioni che necessitano del loro tempo.  Lui non si sposa per te ma per sè stesso e per il programma che aveva già da tempo.
E' casuale che sia in contemporanea con questi avvenimenti, perchè non accetti che lui ha giocato alla roulette, se gli anadav bene si sposava comunque e si teneva l'amante!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Nr grazie hai proprio ragione tu...no non le invidio un anno di corna, non le invidio le bugie che le ha raccontato...non sarei felice di una situazione di questo tipo...forse è vero...lui ama solo se stesso...e glielo ho anche detto a fine novembre...gli ho detto che lui non sapeva nenache cosa caxxo volesse dire amare una persona e lui mi ha risposto: forse no, non lo so.
> 
> Quello che mi sembra invece è che lui abbia voluto affrettare le nozze perchè è come se volesse cancellare tutto quello che c'è stato tra noi e cancellare il mio ricordo, un atto contro di me, dimostrando che è forte, che è capace di amare!!!!Quando l'ho messo di fronte ad un aut-aut a fine novembre e lui mi ha detto che non se la sentiva di lasciarla, io non ho accettato scuse, anche se facilmente sarei potuta ricadere nel gioco e...... di punto in bianco lui ha deciso di sposarsi...Che ne pensate???


clessidra,,ma lo vuoi capire che quello se ne fotte di cancellare, fare dire,...mette corna per un anno e si sposa, sta con una col quale progetta e sta con te. tutto accade quasi per caso, non c'è criticità verso se stesso, c'è solo un casino totale!!!

Si sposa perchè questo gli da sicurezza, perchè spera di mettere ordine, oppure perchè la mamma lo ha sollecitato, oppure perchè per una serie di convenienze è meglio cosi...

tu non devi porti queste domande, semmai l'unica che ti devi fare è quanto puo' essere credibile, Uomo, una persona che si spinge nelle sue scelte con cosi tanta superficialità..facendo del male a destra e a manca...

sposarsi dopo avre tradito prima durante e sicuramente dopo , Clessidra, che cacchio di sicurezze ti puo' dare una testa simile?

e meno male che eri l'amante!!!! e non la futura sfigata di turno ( pure questa pero'...che santa Cecilia le dia la vista porca miseria!)

bah...

pensa che roba, tu ti senti a pezzi per un caos di uomo simile!

immaginalo al tuo fianco? che amore ti potrebbe dare? quello del sabato sera dopo che per l'intera settimana se ne è scopate altre tre?

Ti piacerebbe?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (28 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lui non ha bisogno di dire o di far capire nulla, se ne infischia, e prim ne atto meglio è per evitare tante giri inutili di domande senza risposta.
> Si è sposato non di punto in bianco ma dopo il programma che avranno scelto e le pubblicazioni che necessitano del loro tempo. Lui non si sposa per te ma per sè stesso e per il programma che aveva già da tempo.
> E' casuale che sia in contemporanea con questi avvenimenti, perchè non accetti che lui ha giocato alla roulette, se gli anadav bene si sposava comunque e si teneva l'amante!!!!
> Bruja


???a questo in effetti non avevo pensato...però potrebbe tornare perfettamente, Bruja forse ci hai proprio beccato in pieno...!!!!per forza è così, sicuramente è così...!!!!!!!Lui pensava che io potessi andare avanti ancora, nonostante lui si sposasse...pensava che lo amassi a tal punto di essere relegata al ruolo di amante dopo le nozze e il viaggio di nozze?????terribile...però una probabilità c'è....e forse non me lo avrebbe detto se non avesse saputo che avrei potuto venire a saperlo da altri...per questo stava cercano in questi giorni di farmi ricascare con insistenza...
MI FA SCHIFO!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ???a questo in effetti non avevo pensato...però potrebbe tornare perfettamente, Bruja forse ci hai proprio beccato in pieno...!!!!per forza è così, sicuramente è così...!!!!!!!Lui pensava che io potessi andare avanti ancora, nonostante lui si sposasse...pensava che lo amassi a tal punto di essere relegata al ruolo di amante dopo le nozze e il viaggio di nozze?????terribile...però una probabilità c'è....e forse non me lo avrebbe detto se non avesse saputo che avrei potuto venire a saperlo da altri...per questo stava cercano in questi giorni di farmi ricascare con insistenza...
> MI FA SCHIFO!!!!!


e non solo Bruja ha ragione, ma stai tranquilla, se vuoi scommetto quello che ti pare, che sto coso, tra tre mesi tornerà a cercarti.

scommetti?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (28 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> clessidra,,ma lo vuoi capire che quello se ne fotte di cancellare, fare dire,...mette corna per un anno e si sposa, sta con una col quale progetta e sta con te. tutto accade quasi per caso, non c'è criticità verso se stesso, c'è solo un casino totale!!!
> 
> Si sposa perchè questo gli da sicurezza, perchè spera di mettere ordine, oppure perchè la mamma lo ha sollecitato, oppure perchè per una serie di convenienze è meglio cosi...
> 
> ...


Sì me lo sono chiesta anche io...come lei non se ne sia potuta accorgere...lui ha una faccia da angioletto, mister bravo ragazzo perfezione, corretto, ordinato... lei non vede l'ora di sposarsi per fare un figlio (fa la pediatra, neonatologa o qlc di simile!!!) e questa voglia le tiene gli occhi chiusi...beh non vedrà l'ora di essere la protagonista...del parto..!!!!...cmq mi spiace per lei...non sa chi si sta per sposare...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (28 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> clessidra,,ma lo vuoi capire che quello se ne fotte di cancellare, fare dire,...mette corna per un anno e si sposa, sta con una col quale progetta e sta con te. tutto accade quasi per caso, non c'è criticità verso se stesso, c'è solo un casino totale!!!
> 
> Si sposa perchè questo gli da sicurezza, perchè spera di mettere ordine, oppure perchè la mamma lo ha sollecitato, oppure perchè per una serie di convenienze è meglio cosi...
> 
> ...


l'ultima frase mette il gelo...brivido!!grazie Miciolidia!!!non sai quanto tu mi stia aiutando!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (28 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e non solo Bruja ha ragione, ma stai tranquilla, se vuoi scommetto quello che ti pare, che sto coso, tra tre mesi tornerà a cercarti.
> 
> scommetti?


No questo non lo credo, scusa, ma non lo credo proprio...Io non lo voglio più vedere manco a morire e lui altro che tornare da me...mi ha fatto troppo soffrire...Questo, se è vera la vostra ipotesi, se ne va a cercare un'altra. Perchè dovrebbe tornare da me??


----------



## Non registrato (28 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Sì me lo sono chiesta anche io...come lei non se ne sia potuta accorgere...lui ha una faccia da angioletto, mister bravo ragazzo perfezione, corretto, ordinato... lei non vede l'ora di sposarsi per fare un figlio (fa la pediatra!!!) e questa voglia le tiene gli occhi chiusi...beh non vedrà l'ora di essere la protagonista...del parto..


pediatra? ah ecco, ama così tanto i bambini da sposarsene uno!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> No questo non lo credo, scusa, ma non lo credo proprio...Io non lo voglio più vedere manco a morire e lui altro che tornare da me...mi ha fatto troppo soffrire...Questo, se è vera la vostra ipotesi, se ne va a cercare un'altra. Perchè dovrebbe tornare da me??


 
lo so bene che tu non lo vuoi piu' vedere, ma è lui che vorrà vederti, e a lui non interessa proprio un bel niente di quello che possano volere  gli altri, di quello che avvertano gli altri, di quello che patiscono gli altri.

quindi ti busserà, e riceverà la portata sul muso.


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2007)

*Clessy*

Fidati, Midiolidia parla per iperbole, ma questo gentiluomo della mutua potrebbe cercarti fra un po', intanto perchè crede che te la sei bevuta e poi perchè, andiamo, fino ad oggi ha dimostrato, anche se in modo sgangherato, di conoscere i tuoi punti deboli, perchè npon provarci!!!
Tu scombinagli tutta la sua topografia scopereccia............ ignoralo sempre e comunque!
Bruja


----------



## Old simo (29 Gennaio 2007)

*Mi dispiace*

Ciao Clessidra1 mi dispiace che tu stia male, ti capisco credimi. Vorrei pero' chiederti una cosa: Ma tu sapevi che il tizio era fidanzato o impegnato? se si avevi speranze o sapevi/immaginavi come sarebbe finita? sai da "tradita" parteggio un po' anche x l'altra fermo restando che uno cosi' non si puo' definire.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (30 Gennaio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Ciao Clessidra1 mi dispiace che tu stia male, ti capisco credimi. Vorrei pero' chiederti una cosa: Ma tu sapevi che il tizio era fidanzato o impegnato? se si avevi speranze o sapevi/immaginavi come sarebbe finita? sai da "tradita" parteggio un po' anche x l'altra fermo restando che uno cosi' non si puo' definire.


Cara simo,
le prime volte che siamo usciti insieme non lo sapevo...dopo un pò mi scrisse una email dove mi disse che voleva essere sincero con me e che non era libero....Cercai di chiudere, ma mi ricercò e la cosa andò avanti nonostante questo....Ero già troppo coinvolta...Mi disse che doveva cercare di riflettere sul perchè era così attratto da me...ma mi diceva di non pensarci...che voleva vivere questa cosa.....La situazione che conoscevo era quella che era insieme a lei da un anno e mezzo e viveva praticamente da solo, mi disse che lei abitava nell'appartamento sopra di lui (poi solo un paio di mesi fa quando ci fu la rottura perchè io la seconda non volevo più farla, mi disse che convivevano in una stesso appartamento che lei non abitava al piano di sopra....). Ogni volta che uscivo con lui tiravo fuori il discorso, cercavo di capire.....Gli dissi che se dovevo scalare una montagna di cui non esisteva la vetta di dirmelo....e i miei pianti divennero sempre più frequenti in tutti i ns incontri...Dopo un po' mi disse che era inutile continuare se io piangevo sempre...che io soffrivo troppo e lui si voleva allontanare da me....così per il mese di luglio e di agosto non ci vedemmo...A settembre mi richiamò e ricominciammo...fino a fine novembre...in cui di punto in bianco mi disse: tu sei alla ricerca di lividi.............


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2007)

*Clessy*

Sul fatto che tu sia alla ricerca di lividi, mi permetti di evitare di commentare, non mi piace per nulla diventare scurrile? Per quanto mi sia sforzata di capirne le motivazioni, è sull'aver formulato questa frase che la racconta lunga sulla sua disponibilità verso di te.
Tu sei stata ingannata all'inizio, quando sei entrata in questa storia stavi per chiudere, lui ti ha di nuovo cercata................ i lividi li ha lui, ma pregressi, molto pregressi e in zona encefalo!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (30 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sul fatto che tu sia alla ricerca di lividi, mi permetti di evitare di commentare, non mi piace per nulla diventare scurrile? Per quanto mi sia sforzata di capirne le motivazioni, è sull'aver formulato questa frase che la racconta lunga sulla sua disponibilità verso di te.
> Tu sei stata ingannata all'inizio, quando sei entrata in questa storia stavi per chiudere, lui ti ha di nuovo cercata................ i lividi li ha lui, ma pregressi, molto pregressi e in zona encefalo!
> Bruja


...mi fa troppo male...grazie cara, io ogni giorno mi stupisco di più della crudeltà dlla gente


----------



## La Lupa (30 Gennaio 2007)

I lividi?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Tu sei alla ricerca di lividi?????????



























E lui è tanto contento di farteli, ovviamente!

Ma porc 'ç%ì&@"£& !!!!!!!!!!


Ma santoiddio, ma io li voglio conoscere un giorno questi qua!!!

Ma ragazze!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però anche noi delle colpe ce le abbiamo dai.... ammettiamolo.

Figlia mia... "non viviamo insieme, lei abita al piano di sopra".  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A beh! Allora....


E sù! Cle! Per favore!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (30 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> I lividi?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Va bene...ho anche io le mie responsabilità...ho visto solo quello che volevo vedere


----------



## Old simo (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*

Ciao Clessidra,
prima di tutto spero tu stia meglio. Ho letto la risposta al mio post e mi sembra che tu ti sia comportata piu' che correttamente, è lui il problema e concordo con Bruja...è lui pieno di lividi, nel cervello e nell'anima. Mi chiedo ma perchè deve esistere gente simile???? Sono dei mostri...x non dire peggio.
un abbraccio.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (4 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non lo so...forse tanti tradiscono anche se amano...Io prima di questa storia non ci credevo ed è stato il motivo per cui sono andata avanti perchè ero convinta che chi tradisse non amasse la compagna e quindi si sarebbe lasciato per me...ma poi con il fatto accaduto mi son dovuta ricredere...Anche se è arrivato a decidere di sposarsi adesso dopo che l'ultima volta l'ha cornificata il 15 novembre con me....
> La ns storia è andata avanti per quasi un annetto tra tira e molla, vai e torni....allora è stato solo sesso????non lo so


anche io mi chiedo lo stesso; se sia stato solo sesso; se sia stato solo quello; ogni tanto la mia amante si fa risentire e lunedi ha voluto vedermi.... sesso, solo quello. ma se l'avessi saputo avrei messo a repentaglio tutto cio che ho per sesso? non lo so proprio... stasera sono partito ancora e ci penso ci penso sempre; penso alla mia armonia familiare spezzata, alla incapacita' di fare progetti con
mia moglie, di vedere la vita a due come un cammino e non come una prigione. provo, tento, mi dibatto per salvare tutto ma con il dolore nel cuore. e una brutta giornata oggi. sara che compio 35 anni.... scusate l'amarezza ma domani sara' migliore..... un caro saluto.
bastardo dentro


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> anche io mi chiedo lo stesso; se sia stato solo sesso; se sia stato solo quello; ogni tanto la mia amante si fa risentire e lunedi ha voluto vedermi.... sesso, solo quello. ma se l'avessi saputo avrei messo a repentaglio tutto cio che ho per sesso? non lo so proprio... stasera sono partito ancora e ci penso ci penso sempre; penso alla mia armonia familiare spezzata, alla incapacita' di fare progetti con
> mia moglie, di vedere la vita a due come un cammino e non come una prigione. provo, tento, mi dibatto per salvare tutto ma con il dolore nel cuore. e una brutta giornata oggi. sara che compio 35 anni.... scusate l'amarezza ma domani sara' migliore..... un caro saluto.
> bastardo dentro


 

B. D. su'..su'..cos'è quel faccino!


Buon compleanno 

	
	
		
		
	


	











ma senti la prigionia indipendentemente dalla presenza di questa seconda donna ?

oppure è tutto confuso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Forse*

Forse ci sono persone che sono in grado di provare solo un sentimento importante alla volta e chi può provare più sentimenti.
Sentimenti naturalmente legati al sesso...nessuno trova inconciliabili sentimenti fraterni, amicali, genitoriali per più persone..se invece c'è di mezzo il sesso alcune persone li sentono alternativi e altri no..
Poi se c'è da scegliere ..entrano nella valutazione molti fattori.
Però non capisco perché considerarsi oggetto di solo sesso viene considerato così svalutato ..poi solo sesso esiste? ..forse non esiste neanche in tanti casi di sesso mercenario.. Perché escludere di essere una persona che conta, ma ..non abbastanza?


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse ci sono persone che sono in grado di provare solo un sentimento importante alla volta e chi può provare più sentimenti.
> Sentimenti naturalmente legati al sesso...nessuno trova inconciliabili sentimenti fraterni, amicali, genitoriali per più persone..se invece c'è di mezzo il sesso alcune persone li sentono alternativi e altri no..
> Poi se c'è da scegliere ..entrano nella valutazione molti fattori.
> Però non capisco perché considerarsi oggetto di solo sesso viene considerato così svalutato ..poi solo sesso esiste? ..forse non esiste neanche in tanti casi di sesso mercenario.. Perché escludere di essere una persona che conta, ma ..non abbastanza?


 

Perchè qualcuno ci ha insegnato che il sesso è sano solo se prevede la procreazione?

e quindi un progetto di vita e non finalizzato al proprio piacere di dare e ricevere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2007)

*non credo*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè qualcuno ci ha insegnato che il sesso è sano solo se prevede la procreazione?
> 
> e quindi un progetto di vita e non finalizzato al proprio piacere di dare e ricevere?


Non credo che venga ancora insegnato che il sesso è finalizzato alla procreazione...
Non credo sisa mai stato insegnato a nessuno che sia al di sotto dei quarantanni..
Anzi mi sembra che ci sia un'enfasi eccessiva sulla realizzazione della felicità individuale ..che crea disastri perché individualmente è difficile essere felici..
Quando il sesso e il sentimento diventano importanti e si progetta una vita e una famiglia si decide liberamente di trovare la propria realizzazione e la propria felicità in questo, rinunciando a tutto quello che collide con il progetto sia la sperimentazione del sesso con altre persone sia ..la Parigi Dakar..
Poi c'è chi non ce la fa e vuole perseguire anche una propria realizzazione individuale fuori dal progetto..ma alcuni non sentono che si tratti di un progetto alternativo..altri sì.
Quello che dicevo è che se si è stati compagni di chi ha perseguito una strada alternativa per un tempo limitato non si deve automaticamente decidere di essere stati semplicemente usati e svalutare se stessi e chi ci ha voluto ..anche per poco.​


----------



## Verena67 (5 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> anche io mi chiedo lo stesso; se sia stato solo sesso; se sia stato solo quello; ogni tanto la mia amante si fa risentire e lunedi ha voluto vedermi.... sesso, solo quello. ma se l'avessi saputo avrei messo a repentaglio tutto cio che ho per sesso? non lo so proprio... stasera sono partito ancora e ci penso ci penso sempre; penso alla mia armonia familiare spezzata, alla incapacita' di fare progetti con
> mia moglie, di vedere la vita a due come un cammino e non come una prigione. provo, tento, mi dibatto per salvare tutto ma con il dolore nel cuore. e una brutta giornata oggi. sara che compio 35 anni.... scusate l'amarezza ma domani sara' migliore..... un caro saluto.
> bastardo dentro



Scusa, quella chiede la prestazione e tu ci vai?!??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche il mio ex batte sempre alla porta, che da mesi è chiusa e lì resterà.
Tu parli del tuo matrimonio diventato prigione, ma se così è, è perché tu ancora coltivi una speranza, un'alternativa che nON ESISTE, non è mai esistita. Prima ti liberi di questa assurda "Speranza" (davvero l'amante afasica ed egocentrica sarebbe migliore sul lungo periodo della madre dei tuoi figli? Ne sei convinto? Convinto - convinto?!) prima potrai riconcentrarti sulla TUA VERA VITA. Un passetto alla volta, un conto da pagare alla volta, l'entusiasmo e la voglia di dividere un cammino REALE con i tuoi figli e la loro madre potrebbe farsi avanti, se solo tu sbarri la porta ad un ideale fallato che prende TROPPO SPAZIO e lo toglie AI TUOI CARI!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Bacio!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Febbraio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, quella chiede la prestazione e tu ci vai?!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ragione Verena, caro B.D., secondo me fino a quando sarai legato ad una speranza che non c'è avrai difficoltà a riprendere in mano la tua vita...Prova a ripensare a quello che ti ha fatto innamorare di tua moglie, ai vostri primi momenti della storia, a quando sono nati i vostri figli e cerca di ritrovare in lei te stesso...non in un'ideale di donna che non esiste...
un abbraccio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Febbraio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Ciao Clessidra,
> prima di tutto spero tu stia meglio. Ho letto la risposta al mio post e mi sembra che tu ti sia comportata piu' che correttamente, è lui il problema e concordo con Bruja...è lui pieno di lividi, nel cervello e nell'anima. Mi chiedo ma perchè deve esistere gente simile???? Sono dei mostri...x non dire peggio.
> un abbraccio.


sto meglio...alle volte mi dico: quanto sono stata fortunata a non sposarlo io, capendo che genere di persona è...anche se a volte non mi sento alla sua altezza...
passerà?penso di sì, perchè io ho perso ogni speranza e posso solo ricominciare
un abbraccio


----------



## Bruja (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Clè*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sto meglio...alle volte mi dico: quanto sono stata fortunata a non sposarlo io, capendo che genere di persona è...anche se a volte non mi sento alla sua altezza...
> passerà?penso di sì, perchè io ho perso ogni speranza e posso solo ricominciare
> un abbraccio


 
Come vedi sono bastati pochi giorni per "vedere" chi sia e come sia e per farti realizzare che con lui non vorresti dividere la vita.....................
Ora pensa a lei ed a quello che sarà la sua vita e  capirai perchè dicevo che la vita, in base alle scelte individuali, sa vendicarsi da sola!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come vedi sono bastati pochi giorni per "vedere" chi sia e come sia e per farti realizzare che con lui non vorresti dividere la vita.....................
> Ora pensa a lei ed a quello che sarà la sua vita e capirai perchè dicevo che la vita, in base alle scelte individuali, sa vendicarsi da sola!
> Bruja


Sì, anche se non posso dare tutta la colpa a lui...sono stata anche io che mi sono creata un bel mondo di illusioni...lui, beh ha le sue colpe per non avermi detto che stava per sposarsi, però mi ha anche detto sempre che non riusciva a lasciarla...quindi anche Clessy ha le sue reesponsabilità....
Grazie Bru
bacio


----------



## Bruja (5 Febbraio 2007)

*b.d.*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> anche io mi chiedo lo stesso; se sia stato solo sesso; se sia stato solo quello; ogni tanto la mia amante si fa risentire e lunedi ha voluto vedermi.... sesso, solo quello. ma se l'avessi saputo avrei messo a repentaglio tutto cio che ho per sesso? non lo so proprio... stasera sono partito ancora e ci penso ci penso sempre; penso alla mia armonia familiare spezzata, alla incapacita' di fare progetti con
> mia moglie, di vedere la vita a due come un cammino e non come una prigione. provo, tento, mi dibatto per salvare tutto ma con il dolore nel cuore. e una brutta giornata oggi. sara che compio 35 anni.... scusate l'amarezza ma domani sara' migliore..... un caro saluto.
> bastardo dentro


Sinceramente sono perplessa perchè è come se tu avessi due piani di coscienza, quella reale che ti fa vedere quanto questa persona sia materialista e, permettimi, di scarsissimo livello morale, e un'altra in cui il puro e semplice sesso non ti fa vedere non solo quanto rischi ma a quanto la tua dignità si abbassa.
Spiace, ma per quel che ne penso credo che tu non sia neppure l'unico dei suoi trastulli, e non dirmi che non è possibile perchè in questi casi, sia il marito che l'amante sono gli ultimi a sapere!!!
Ci saà un giorno in cui vedrai questa donna per quella che è, un ritratto alla Dorian Grey al femminile e forse capirai che anche il piacere dovrebbe avere una linea di demarcazione che si chiama rispetto di sè. Finchè con lei non taglierai definitivamente oscurandola ed evitandola e dandole finalmente la dimostrrazione che non può più USARTI, non riuscirai a fare alcun progetto in casa. E lei lo sa..............
Ultima cosa, tui hai messo a repentaglio tutto perchè a parte il sesso, ti sei innamorato ed hai creduto ci fosse altro...............perfino ora invece di dirti mi sono sbagliato ho preso una scopatrioce per una donna di sentimenti, preferisci autoaccusarti di non aver saputo riconoscere che era solo sesso...................lo era!! Ma lo era in modalità diverse, tu ci hai visto quello che non c'era, lei che sa benissimo che vuole solo scopare sotto il manto assolvente dei sentimenti, ci ha visto il suo piacere con una persona innamorata che dà oltre il dovuto. Forse è la prima volta che la prendono sul serio e non come una da tenere orizzontale e non riconoscerepubblicamente se sta verticale!!!
Scusa la brutalità, ma sono stanca di vederti brutalizzare in proprio per questa ........... e tralascio la definizione non per rispetto a lei ma per considerazione di me!
Bruja

p.s, Auguri sinceri e di cuore da tutto il forum


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Febbraio 2007)

Cara Clessidra,

ma perchè ti lamenti se il mare è salato?
Ti sei messa in una situazione in cui hai palesemente accettato un ruolo, cioè quello di fare la numero 2. 
Adesso che ti aspetti? Ma davvero pensavi che che lui ti avrebbe detto: creiamo l'atmosfera per dirti "Ti amo, scappa con me"? Ma de che!

certo, sadico lui... ma illusa te!

Lo sai che cosa voleva dire quell'incontro? "Guarda.. mi sto sposando.. ma non ti allontanare che qualche altro colpettino nei ritagli di tempo te lo posso ancora dare".

Perchè non ti trovi un uomo libero?
Ieri leggevo un manuale di self help americano idiota. Diceva che tutti gli uomini migliori sono presi. che idiozia! se tutti gli uomini migliori fossero presi, non esisterebbero donne che di lamentano dei propri mariti. ... no?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Febbraio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Cara Clessidra,
> 
> ma perchè ti lamenti se il mare è salato?
> Ti sei messa in una situazione in cui hai palesemente accettato un ruolo, cioè quello di fare la numero 2.
> ...


Hai ragione!!che dirti?sono una illusa e sciocca...sì pensavo che il mare potesse diventare dolce!infatti ce l'ho più con me che con lui, stai sicuro!
può essere che l'incontro fosse finalizzato a quello che dici tu, ma ormai non ha più importanza!!!
Grazie per il consiglio...a trovarlo!!...
speriamo va....
baci
clessy


----------



## Old simo (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra1*

Ciao Clessidra!
mi fa piacere che tu stia meglio e spero vada sempre meglio. Tu non ti sentiresti alla sua altezza????e perchè? non mi pare sia una persona di levatura morale irraggiungibile. Per quanto riguarda le tue illusioni mi permetto di dirti di non prenderti (o crearti) colpe che non hai, te lo dico x esperienza...gli uomini sono molto molto bravi nel farti sentire in colpa anche senza motivo, credo sia una cosa genetica....e poi tra l'altro le illusioni ce le creiamo se ce le fanno creare.....mi spiego no?
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (7 Febbraio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Ciao Clessidra!
> mi fa piacere che tu stia meglio e spero vada sempre meglio. Tu non ti sentiresti alla sua altezza????e perchè? non mi pare sia una persona di levatura morale irraggiungibile. Per quanto riguarda le tue illusioni mi permetto di dirti di non prenderti (o crearti) colpe che non hai, te lo dico x esperienza...gli uomini sono molto molto bravi nel farti sentire in colpa anche senza motivo, credo sia una cosa genetica....e poi tra l'altro le illusioni ce le creiamo se ce le fanno creare.....mi spiego no?
> Un abbraccio.


ciao simo,
grazie...beh è vero ce le alimentano senz'altro...difatti chissà come mai ha aspettato così tanto tempo per dirmelo e fino al giorno prima ci ha riprovato con me e gli ho tirato qualche "sberla"per email....beccandomi della permalosa....
cmq ora il tempo delle illusioni è proprio finito....
se penso a come stato 2 sabati fa...mi son sentita morire! oggi va molto meglio
bacio


----------



## Old simo (7 Febbraio 2007)

*citazione*

Ciao Clessidra,
una mia amica dice sempre: "gli uomini?damoje foco!!!" (traduzione diamogli fuoco)....che abbia ragione???? Chissà!
bacio a te.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (8 Febbraio 2007)

*già già*

già già diamogli fuoco....!!!oggi sono triste triste...sarà anche il tempo.....ogni giorno che passa la mia delusione aumenta perchè non mi ha chiesto scusa....non mi ha chiesto come sto...pur avendo saputo che ho avuto anche un collasso per colpa sua...!!!!non gliene frega nulla di me...e questo mi fa stare male...almeno avesse avuto la compiacenza di starmi vicino in questo momento e....... se mi avesse chiesto di perdonarlo lo avrei perdonato......il dolore più grande deriva dal fatto che non mi ha mai detto che aveva deciso di sposarsi ...(se si sposa a maggio quanto meno un anno fa lo sapeva)...scusate lo sfogo....


----------



## La Lupa (8 Febbraio 2007)

E bastaaaaa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













E se mi avesse... e se io gli dicevo... e se mio nonno in cariola...

Mamma mia Cle!

Ora ti faccio male.

Lo sai che mentre tu se lì a fracassarti i cabasisi da giorni.... mentre stai lì a collassare... a non mangiare... a studiarti il manuale del perfetto suicida... LUI NON CI PENSA NEMMENO PER UN SECONDO?????????

Sai quale è la sua più grossa preoccupazione???
Come organizzare l'addio al celibato!

Questo ha resettato, basta, ciao, bon... chi sei tu? Ah, sì, mi ricordo... carina... ti auguro care cose...

E tu, stai lì.
A lasciare andare ogni minuto occupato dal pensiero di un verme.

Qual'è la persona ragionevole che passerebbe le sue giornate a pensare ad un verme?
Un ricercatore, un biologo, un botanico...

Sei biologa tu?


----------



## Old grace (8 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E bastaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (8 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E bastaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi hai fatto male, mi hai fatto solo sentire una stupida...lo so che non dovrei pensarci, che dovrei riprendermi la mia vita....ma come si fa a non pensare improvvisamente a qualcuno che hai amato e a cui hai pensato 24 ore al giorno per un anno?cmq mi fa bene leggere queste cose...mi devo svegliare...non vale la pena lo so...grazie ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> già già diamogli fuoco....!!!oggi sono triste triste...sarà anche il tempo.....ogni giorno che passa la mia delusione aumenta perchè non mi ha chiesto scusa....non mi ha chiesto come sto...pur avendo saputo che ho avuto anche un collasso per colpa sua...!!!!non gliene frega nulla di me...e questo mi fa stare male...almeno avesse avuto la compiacenza di starmi vicino in questo momento e....... se mi avesse chiesto di perdonarlo lo avrei perdonato......il dolore più grande deriva dal fatto che non mi ha mai detto che aveva deciso di sposarsi ...(se si sposa a maggio quanto meno un anno fa lo sapeva)...scusate lo sfogo....


 
Clessy, la lupa te l'ha detto bello chiaro, ma ti sei riletta? Non fai che pensare a lui....se mi avesse chiesto scusa, se mi chiedesse come stò, se mi chiedesse perdono........c'è sempre lui nei tuoi pensieri, lupa te l'ha detto lui non ti si fila per niente, così ti fai solo male, alimenti illusioni che non si avvereranno......e lo sai anche tu.

Scusami se sono stato duro 

Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (8 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Clessy, la lupa te l'ha detto bello chiaro, ma ti sei riletta? Non fai che pensare a lui....se mi avesse chiesto scusa, se mi chiedesse come stò, se mi chiedesse perdono........c'è sempre lui nei tuoi pensieri, lupa te l'ha detto lui non ti si fila per niente, così ti fai solo male, alimenti illusioni che non si avvereranno......e lo sai anche tu.
> 
> Scusami se sono stato duro
> 
> Un abbraccio


sì in effetti avete ragione...solo che mi sembra tutto così assurdo...non so come fare a togliermelo dalla testa...è più forte di me....mi sento una pazza!!!!!!

...un bacio....e grazie per avermi risposto ogni tanto ho bisogno di una bella mazzata!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì in effetti avete ragione...solo che mi sembra tutto così assurdo...non so come fare a togliermelo dalla testa...è più forte di me....mi sento una pazza!!!!!!
> 
> ...un bacio....e grazie per avermi risposto ogni tanto ho bisogno di una bella mazzata!!!!


 
Niente mazzate.......solo la dura e cruda realtà 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2007)

*Clè*

Stavolta mi unisco proprio a Lupa...............e direi che dato lo scarafaggio sarebbe idoneo un entomologo!
Una cosa sola, e spero definitiva, lui non ti pensa, non ti ama e ti te se ne fa baffi e controbaffi, e non perchè tu non vali nulla ma perchè lui è un culotiepido e si ferma dove sente che nessuno gli cambierà temperatura.
Tu continui a pensare all'altra come ad una con le palle............... sarà ma io credo che una con le palle deve essere alla frutta se si fa bastare uno così..........
Comunque questo ragazzo è del tipo un calcio per terra e ne trovi tre............ che avrai mai da disperarti tanto? 
Non ti considera, ti tratta come uno scendiletto non ti dice che si sposa........... aspetti l'invito per andare a servire il buffet nuziale?!!
Ma ringrazia la provvidenza che te lo ha tolto dai piedi!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (8 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stavolta mi unisco proprio a Lupa...............e direi che dato lo scarafaggio sarebbe idoneo un entomologo!
> Una cosa sola, e spero definitiva, lui non ti pensa, non ti ama e ti te en ne fa bazffi e controbaffi, e non perchp tu non vali nulla ma perchè lui è un colotiepido e si ferma dove sente che nessuno gli cambierà temperatura.
> Tu continui a pensare all'altra come ad una con le palle............... sarà ma io credo che una con le palle deve essere alla frutta se si fa bastare uno così..........
> Comunque questo ragazzo è del tipo un calcio per terra e ne trovi tre............ che avrai mai da disperarti tanto?
> ...


ok...ve la dò buona...mi sembra assurdo credere a questa verità perchè ho sempre creduto che lui fosse diverso da come me lo dipingete...però in effetti ho travisato, perchè solo il fatto che ora non sia con me vi dà piena e totale ragione....
Pietra sopra e chiudo....non è così semplice, ma già il fatto che sono viva e riesco a respirare è tanto...vi giuro che il giorno del fattaccio sono stata davvero molto molto male...ferita aperta viva e vegeta...adesso vi prometto che non ci penserò più...dopotutto domani è un altro giorno...no?bacio


----------



## Old simo (8 Febbraio 2007)

*non è facile*

Ciao cle....
hanno tutti ragione a dirti che devi dimenticarlo, che è una cacca ecc...ma non è facile, lo so. Dipendesse da te...credo già lo avresti disintegrato dalla tua mente. Credimi ti sono davvero vicina xchè so cosa stai provando, il senso di vuoto, di sfiducia, la voglia di non vivere ecc...un mio caro amico mi dice sempre:tutto passa...passerà, ma farà male. 
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Febbraio 2007)

*L'ho rivisto*

Bene, l'ho appena rivisto......Gli stringo la mano e ci guardiamo negli occhi...un attimo infinito...Non so cosa lui abbia provato...lo vedevo molto imbarazzato...cmq non mi interessa sapere cosa abbia pensato o come si sentisse...*sempre se è capace di provare qualcosa....*
IO? dignitosa indifferenza...per me lui era uno dei tanti......vi giuro....Non so come ho potuto amare una persona così...che non prova nulla per me....che si sta sposando... mi ha talmente ferita e delusa!!!per me ora è come un gay o una donna...cioè un uomo sposato...Non potrei mai provare alcun tipo di attrazione e sentimento per un uomo sposato ... è per questo non me lo ha detto...sapeva che non lo avrei mai accettato...avrei chiuso...SUBITO....*Quello che provavo per lui valeva fino a che* *ho creduto che anche lui provasse amore per me*.....Cosa sento ora?nulla...è come se la mia capacità di amare fosse andata persa...provo indifferenza e astio nei confronti di tutto e di tutti....e sapere che per lui non sono e non sono stata nulla, contribuisce a farmi stare in questo stato di freddezza....


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Bene, l'ho appena rivisto...riunione di un'oretta con 8 persone...seduti ad un tavolo...Gli stringo la mano e ci guardiamo negli occhi...un attimo infinito...Non so cosa lui abbia provato...lo vedevo molto imbarazzato...cmq non mi interessa sapere cosa abbia pensato o come si sentisse...sempre se è capace di provare qualcosa....
> IO? dignitosa indifferenza...per me lui era uno dei tanti...anzi lo vedevo come uno zerbino...mi faceva pena...vi giuro....Non so come ho potuto amare una persona così...che non prova nulla per me....che si sta sposando...Ama lei, ho perso, ma mi ha talmente ferita e delusa!!!per me ora è come un gay o una donna...cioè un uomo sposato...Non potrei mai provare alcun tipo di attrazione e sentimento per un uomo sposato ... è per questo non me lo ha detto...sapeva che non lo avrei mai accettato...avrei chiuso...SUBITO....*Quello che provavo per lui valeva fino a che* *ho creduto che anche lui provasse amore per me*.....Cosa sento ora?nulla...è come se la mia capacità di amare fosse andata persa...provo indifferenza e astio nei confronti di tutto e di tutti....e sapere che per lui non sono e non sono stata nulla, contribuisce a farmi stare in questo stato di freddezza....


Come dobbiamo fare con te............

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il tuo post sarebbe bellissimo se non guastasse questo istinto irrefrenabile di everne quotidianamente la cronaca. Lui è come la rassegna stampa del tuo mattino.........
Comunque tu non devi non amarlo per come credevi che lui amasse te, nè per altri motivi, tu devi amare il sentimento che hai provato in te stessa...............lui ora è fuori, out, insomma uno che ha fatto la sua scelta, che era comunque in malafede etc...
La prossima volta che lo vedi, niente occhiate fisse, un saluto distratto e trattalo come un qualunque essere che incontri per strada, al bar, all'edicola, educazione che non soignifica gentilezza, correttezza che non significa particolari attenzioni.
Lui è fuori dalla tua vita..................TIENICELO, ufficio compreso, lui deve essere una presente assenza per te! 
Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Bene, l'ho appena rivisto...riunione di un'oretta con 8 persone...seduti ad un tavolo...Gli stringo la mano e ci guardiamo negli occhi...un attimo infinito...Non so cosa lui abbia provato...lo vedevo molto imbarazzato...cmq non mi interessa sapere cosa abbia pensato o come si sentisse...sempre se è capace di provare qualcosa....
> IO? dignitosa indifferenza...per me lui era uno dei tanti...anzi lo vedevo come uno zerbino...mi faceva pena...vi giuro....Non so come ho potuto amare una persona così...che non prova nulla per me....che si sta sposando...Ama lei, ho perso, ma mi ha talmente ferita e delusa!!!per me ora è come un gay o una donna...cioè un uomo sposato...Non potrei mai provare alcun tipo di attrazione e sentimento per un uomo sposato ... è per questo non me lo ha detto...sapeva che non lo avrei mai accettato...avrei chiuso...SUBITO....*Quello che provavo per lui valeva fino a che* *ho creduto che anche lui provasse amore per me*.....Cosa sento ora?nulla...è come se la mia capacità di amare fosse andata persa...provo indifferenza e astio nei confronti di tutto e di tutti....e sapere che per lui non sono e non sono stata nulla, contribuisce a farmi stare in questo stato di freddezza....[/quote]
> 
> Bene bene, mi fa piacere quello che scrivi, cioè...... meno la frase in rosso......è normale credo sentirsi così dopo le tue vicissitudini, però non che se lui si è comportato così, il resto degli uomini sia come lui.....ora la tua freddezza credo sia una corazza protettiva, hai paura di scottarti di nuovo.....piano piano un passo per volta, non hai perso la capacità di amare, l'hai solo messa da parte
> ...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come dobbiamo fare con te............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Bruja...quello che non capisco è il tuo accusarmi di un mio irrefrenabile desiderio di cronaca...sono passate solo 3 settimane dal fattaccio e non lo vedevo da allora...Non mi sembra siano passati mesi...!!!avrei già dovuto dimenticarlo secondo te????chissà perchè esistono i forum.... sto facendo grandi passi...ma non puoi pretendere che lo abbia già cancellato....scusa se mi sono permessa di scrivere un post


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Clessidra1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Bene, l'ho appena rivisto...riunione di un'oretta con 8 persone...seduti ad un tavolo...Gli stringo la mano e ci guardiamo negli occhi...un attimo infinito...Non so cosa lui abbia provato...lo vedevo molto imbarazzato...cmq non mi interessa sapere cosa abbia pensato o come si sentisse...sempre se è capace di provare qualcosa....
> ...


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie Bruja...quello che non capisco è il tuo accusarmi di un mio irrefrenabile desiderio di cronaca...sono passate solo 3 settimane dal fattaccio e non lo vedevo da allora...Non mi sembra siano passati mesi...!!!avrei già dovuto dimenticarlo secondo te????chissà perchè esistono i forum.... sto facendo grandi passi...ma non puoi pretendere che lo abbia già cancellato....scusa se mi sono permessa di scrivere un post


 
Insomma non mi spiego o non mi faccio capire?!!
Intendo che non è sano che tu abbia sempre il pensiero ad ogni voltata di respiro che lui fa. Inqueste tre settimane non è che lo hai dimenticato, ne abbiamo parlato quotidianamente.
Cerca di capire, non sto rimproveranmdoti nè accusandoti di nulla, men che meno di postare ............non èprenderla come un volerti mettere sul banco degli imputati..............è lui l'imputato ed è sempre lui che da quel che sembra riesce ad essere fastidioso per te anche se non muove un ciglio.  Lui è l'ìespressione vivente della sua scelta, ma non ne ha la caratura.
Ha preso le sue decisioni, bene allora ti dica, questo è ciò che ho voluto, sei stata molto cara, nella vita però si deve scegliere secondo le convenienze e le circostanze e questo è quanto. Poi comportarsi da persona seria, con gentilezza e sorrisi disinvolti e non con l'impressione che ad ogni piè sospinto ti guarda con occhi "che non potrebbe permettersi"........ e tu non hai colpe se non quella di non ribellarti a questo suo modo peloso di trattare la faccenda. Ma tu hai ancora i sentimenti che ti impicciano.......
Ho la sensazione che si comporti così più per tenere le acque tranquille in ufficio che per altri motivi che dubito lo interessino, come la tua sensibilità.
Ecco perchè sono negativa verso di lui e perchè ti strattono ogni tanto.
E' come se vedessi un uomo che non vuole problemi, e che se sentisse di mandarti dei fiori aspetterebbe l'8 marzo perchè li offre a tutte le donnee tu non fraintendi.  Non è un coniglio mannaro, sia chiaro,  ma un po' di puzza di faina la sparge. E tu sei la tortorella che pensa che se sta sul ramo non le succederà nulla.  Questo è vero finchè non deciderà di fare il salto di qualità e, se interessato............. non si tramuterà in un perfetto camaleonte. E quelli sui rami ci vivono!!!
Io sono brutta, cattiva e malfidente, ma se questo può evitarti di soffrire per un siffatto gentiluomo, va bene così............. voglil più il tuo bene che la tua considerazione, anche se mi preme comunque.
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Febbraio 2007)

[


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Febbraio 2007)

[


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Febbraio 2007)




----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma non mi spiego o non mi faccio capire?!!
> Intendo che non è sano che tu abbia sempre il pensiero ad ogni voltata di respiro che lui fa. Inqueste tre settimane non è che lo hai dimenticato, ne abbiamo parlato quotidianamente.
> Cerca di capire, non sto rimproveranmdoti nè accusandoti di nulla, men che meno di postare ............non èprenderla come un volerti mettere sul banco degli imputati..............è lui l'imputato ed è sempre lui che da quel che sembra riesce ad essere fastidioso per te anche se non muove un ciglio. Lui è l'ìespressione vivente della sua scelta, ma non ne ha la caratura.
> Ha preso le sue decisioni, bene allora ti dica, questo è ciò che ho voluto, sei stata molto cara, nella vita però si deve scegliere secondo le convenienze e le circostanze e questo è quanto. Poi comportarsi da persona seria, con gentilezza e sorrisi disinvolti e non con l'impressione che ad ogni piè sospinto ti guarda con occhi "che non potrebbe permettersi"........Ma tu hai ancora i sentimenti che ti impicciano.......
> ...


Scusami se sono stata un po' dura, ma alle volte mi sento da voi trattata come se fossi una stupida che non riesce a farsene una ragione...come se automaticamente dovessi cancellare tutto...e non parlarne più ma scrivere un nuovo post con: ho trovato l'uomo della mia vita oppure stasera esco con un uomo fantastico...l'ho dimenticato...tutto quello che vi ho scritto finora erano tutte frottole....non l'ho ami amato davvero! insomma non sono il tipo!!!AL dilà di questo ti ringrazio per le bellissime parole sul fatto che ti preme il mio bene...mi fa molto piacere....
Una frase però non l'ho capita:_Questo è vero finchè non deciderà di fare il salto di qualità e, se interessato............. non si tramuterà in un perfetto camaleonte. E quelli sui rami ci vivono!!!_



Cosa vuol dire invece?
_e tu non hai colpe se non quella di non ribellarti a questo suo modo peloso di trattare la faccenda._ Cosa dovrei fare... ??fargli una scenata visto che da quando sono fuggita non l'ho più visto nè sentito?.....tranne avergli scritto subito dopo una decina di email e sms dove lo accusavo di essere ignobile, spregevole, insensibile, che mi aveva distrutta come nessuno mai e che ero pentita di averlo amato???
un bacio


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Ok*

Mi fa piacere che tu ti stia organizzando una vita piena................è quello che ci vuole!!
La faccenda del camaleonte è dovuta alla sua adattabilità, alla fine, qualunque cosa tu creda lui non ha sofferto come te nè ha avuto il tuo disagio. E' una persona che se vuole, sa essere una specie di mutante.......... come è riuscito a rientrare nei ranghi, se avrà interesse farà le sue belle capatine extra....non con te, ma le farà, specie non avendo precedenti e non scegliendola in zona lavoro. Non credo molto al suo ripensamento, ma a te questo deve interessare il giusto per stabilire che è uno che ha fatto una scelta. 
Se è un cliente ed è interessato al lavoro che ha con voi, troverà il modo di attivarsi in quel senso.
Quanto al modo peloso, intendevo che lui se fosse un uomo di tempra eviterebbe strette di mano intense, sguardi particolari e se scappassero a te dovrebbe immediatamente staccare il filo dell'intensità di quello sguardo. E' lui che ha scelto ed è lui che deve essere all'altezza di questa sceltra non creandoti problemi. Tu devi solo ignorare quello che di diverso c'è stato fra voi ....... devi considerarlo un anonimo cliente qualunque e lui, DOVREBBE agevolare questo atteggiamento. Lui lo sa quanto sei stata male e dovrebbe avere la delicatezza di evitare ogni possibile motivo di imbarazzo o altro.
Cerca di stare serena e vivi la tua vita che si sta riaprendo e, se tornerà.............rammenta, uno qualunque a cui senza alcun imbarazzo dai il saluto e l'attenzione degli affari che tratta.
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che tu ti stia organizzando una vita piena................è quello che ci vuole!!
> La faccenda del camaleonte è dovuta alla sua adattabilità, alla fine, qualunque cosa tu creda lui non ha sofferto come te nè ha avuto il tuo disagio. E' una persona che se vuole, sa essere una specie di mutante.......... come è riuscito a rientrare nei ranghi, se avrà interesse farà le sue belle capatine extra....non con te, ma le farà, specie non avendo precedenti e non scegliendola in zona lavoro. Non credo molto al suo ripensamento, ma a te questo deve interessare il giusto per stabilire che è uno che ha fatto una scelta.
> Se è un cliente ed è interessato al lavoro che ha con voi, troverà il modo di attivarsi in quel senso.
> Quanto al modo peloso, intendevo che lui se fosse un uomo di tempra eviterebbe strette di mano intense, sguardi particolari e se scappassero a te dovrebbe immediatamente staccare il filo dell'intensità di quello sguardo. E' lui che ha scelto ed è lui che deve essere all'altezza di questa sceltra non creandoti problemi. Tu devi solo ignorare quello che di diverso c'è stato fra voi ....... devi considerarlo un anonimo cliente qualunque e lui, DOVREBBE agevolare questo atteggiamento. Lui lo sa quanto sei stata male e dovrebbe avere la delicatezza di evitare ogni possibile motivo di imbarazzo o altro.
> ...


Questo lo ha fatto oggi...non ha cercato di mettermi in imbarazzo...questo te lo assicuro...Si è comportato esattamente come hai scritto tu. Sono in difficoltà, perchè non posso continuare ad evitare di considerarlo, ci lavoro...So che penserai che è una scusa...invece mi sto comportando come una bambina


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Questo lo ha fatto oggi...non ha cercato di mettermi in imbarazzo...questo te lo assicuro...Si è comportato esattamente come hai scritto tu. Il problema è che sono io che ci perdo...sono io che faccio relazione e che ho bisogno di un contatto con lui...sono io che gli devo proporre affari...Sono in difficoltà, perchè non posso continuare ad evitare di considerarlo...So che penserai che è una scusa...invece mi sto comportando come una bambina


Tesoro mio, pensa che stai solo dando una poco edificante immagine di te, e che lui non ha testa per te visto che ha ben altro di cui preoccuparsi.............. presto sarà un bravo ometto di casa................. Se lui riesce ad estraniarsi è perchè di te non gliene importa più ed è già fuori dalla storia.
Devi farti forza e reagire. Rischi solo di sembrare infantile e debole, e non sarebbe un delitto, ma questo abbassa ancora di più la quotazione della tua autostima.  Lui ormai non si cura di te se non per correttezza ed educazione.................cerca di sforzarti di fare lo stesso e dove puoi, evita di contattarlo delegando o cercando di nohnj essere sola con lui MAI.
E' dura ma piano piano dovresti riuscire.  Non c'è altra via.
Coraggio............
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, pensa che stai solo dando una poco edificante immagine di te, e che lui non ha testa per te visto che ha ben altro di cui preoccuparsi.............. presto sarà un bravo ometto di casa................. Se lui riesce ad estraniarsi è perchè di te non gliene importa più ed è già fuori dalla storia.
> Devi farti forza e reagire. Rischi solo di sembrare infantile e debole, e non sarebbe un delitto, ma questo abbassa ancora di più la quotazione della tua autostima. Lui ormai non si cura di te se non per correttezza ed educazione.................cerca di sforzarti di fare lo stesso e dove puoi, evita di contattarlo delegando o cercando di nohnj essere sola con lui MAI.
> E' dura ma piano piano dovresti riuscire. Non c'è altra via.
> Coraggio............
> Bruja


Alle volte vorrei che non fosse mai successo nulla tra noi...vorrei essere con lui come prima...come quando non mi piaceva e gli telefonavo quando volevo e ci facevo due battute ...Purtroppo non posso delegare nessuno...l'alternativa è perderlo come cliente e rimetterci parecchio io stessa...è che vedi ora chiamarlo anche solo per lavoro senza aver non dico chiarito tra noi, però senza avergli detto qualcosa (che non siano state forti accuse e maldicenze tramite sms e email terribili...) mi risulta difficile.....ero accecata dal dolore e ora me ne sono pentita. In realtà, cara Bruja, non posso dare tutta la colpa a lui purtroppo. Al 50%....e questo lo posso dire solo a mente e cuore freddo....Tante volte mi diceva che io volevo giocare col fuoco, che mi piaceva troppo il pericolo, ma non l'ho mai ascoltato...pensavo sempre che scherzasse e invece era la verità...Non mi ha mai detto di amarmi, mi ha sempre detto che doveva rifletterci e se devo essere proprio sincera verso ottobre mi ha scritto un messaggio ..."anche io ho voglia di te ma tutto ciò ricorda che non può portare ad altro....Mi vergogno anche a dirlo ma effettivamente dei messaggi lui me li aveva lanciati...ma sempre per sms o email mai a tu per tu...anzi quando stavamo insieme mi diceva sempre che era molto confuso!!!è come se in lui convivevano due persone: quando era con me si lasciava andare quando era lontano da me ogni tanto mi allertava...e io non ci capivo più nulla...Insomma il 50% della colpa è anche mia....
Non so forse la schelotto ha ragione....il suo è stato un gesto di primordiale sensibilità...avrebbe anche non potuto farlo...Questo per dirti che vorrei chiamarlo....dirgli che non voglio inficiare i ns rapporti di lavoro, che la colpa probabilemnte è anche mia...e che per me possiamo anche avere rapporti civili perchè ormai lui è come sposato per me...Credo che questa telefonata la farò


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

[


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*

Va bene, sappiamo che devi gestirlo come cliente............benissimo, dovrai cercare di essere il più professionale possibile e sai bene che è la sola via, faticosa e pesante ma la sola!!
Se credi che possa aiutarti veramente puoi benissimo dirgli un poche parole che ti sei resa conto che hai fatto ssu di lui un conto che non potevi avere e quindi il malinteso ti ha reso ostile, ma la cosa è rientrata e.....ognuno per la sua strada. Nella vita ci si può benissimo sbagliare o fraintendere, l'importante è dimostrare che l'intelligenza e la sensibilità aiutano a capire.
Se lui si è veramente sempre cercato di defilare e se come dici ora, non ha mai fatto promesse o atti di trasporto coinvolti, forse la tua illusione ha prevaricatpo la realtà e ti sei voluta convincere che lui ti dovesse qualcosa per il solo fatto che tu eri innamorata.
Qui può aver avuto campo anche la scarsa informazione diretta e lo scambiarsi solo messaggi e mails. Se poi spesso diceva di essere confuso (forse era per non dirti brutalmente che non voleva impicci) avresti dovuto prestare attenzione a queste esternazioni. Intendiamoci non lo assolvo, la maniera chiara e semplice era non scrivere, non messaggiare e dire che non se ne faceva nulla, ma un grosso concordo di colpa c'è stato.
Quanto alla sensibilità, lasciamola proprio perdere, alla faccia della Schelotto, se proprio voleva essere "sensibile" aveva altri modi ed altre vie!
Se davvero credi che chiamarlo sia utile valuta tu, è in te che devi sentire cosa possa placare la tua ansia, ma se proprio ci tieni forse meglio sarebbe uno scritto semplice e pacato, con le cose che in parte ti ho esposto sopra, chiarendo che questo lo fao solo per rasserenare i vostri rapporti e per chiarire che tu sei giò oltre queste problematiche!
Non ti dò questo consiglio a caso........il telefono a mio avviso non lo reggeresti con uguale neutralità come uno scritto e sarebbe un modo di "sentirlo"...........e questa piccola "boa" devi evitarla devi andare dritta fino al tuo punto fermo. Vivere come se lui esistesse solo come cliente!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va bene, sappiamo che devi gestirlo come cliente............benissimo, dovrai cercare di essere il più professionale possibile e sai bene che è la sola via, faticosa e pesante ma la sola!!
> Se credi che possa aiutarti veramente puoi benissimo dirgli un poche parole che ti sei resa conto che hai fatto ssu di lui un conto che non potevi avere e quindi il malinteso ti ha reso ostile, ma la cosa è rientrata e.....ognuno per la sua strada. Nella vita ci si può benissimo sbagliare o fraintendere, l'importante è dimostrare che l'intelligenza e la sensibilità aiutano a capire.
> Se lui si è veramente sempre cercato di defilare e se come dici ora, non ha mai fatto promesse o atti di trasporto coinvolti, forse la tua illusione ha prevaricatpo la realtà e ti sei voluta convincere che lui ti dovesse qualcosa per il solo fatto che tu eri innamorata.
> Qui può aver avuto campo anche la scarsa informazione diretta e lo scambiarsi solo messaggi e mails. Se poi spesso diceva di essere confuso (forse era per non dirti brutalmente che non voleva impicci) avresti dovuto prestare attenzione a queste esternazioni. Intendiamoci non lo assolvo, la maniera chiara e semplice era non scrivere, non messaggiare e dire che non se ne faceva nulla, ma un grosso concordo di colpa c'è stato.
> ...


Bruja,
sì credo che ci sia stato un concordo di colpa...non lo assolvo nemmeno io...perchè casualmente del matrimonio non ne ha mai parlato, però in effetti le esternazioni per non farmi illudere ci sono state...e ora riaffiorano nella mia mente e mi fanno capire quanto io sia stata vittima delle mie proprie illusioni...Forse hai ragione tu...gli scriverò una email...anche se telefonargli saprebbe meno da vigliacca...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Bruja,
> sì credo che ci sia stato un concordo di colpa...non lo assolvo nemmeno io...perchè casualmente del matrimonio non ne ha mai parlato, però in effetti le esternazioni per non farmi illudere ci sono state...e ora riaffiorano nella mia mente e mi fanno capire quanto io sia stata vittima delle mie proprie illusioni...Forse hai ragione tu...gli scriverò una email...anche se telefonargli saprebbe meno da vigliacca...


tenera, mi si è stretto il cuore quando ho letto..


Clessidra, attenta con la telefonata, quantomeno metti in conto che_ la voce_ potrebbe essere piu' dolorosa di uno stiletto, e te ne sei gia' conficcati abbastanza.

Non vogli e non posso insistere, ma d'accordo con Bruja credo che una lettera oltre ad offrirti la possibilità di misurare bene , esprimere con certezza i tuoi sentimenti, non permetterebbe all'altro di offenderti ( seppur in buona fede ) con una qualsiasi eslamazione o commento.

un bacio Clessidra.


E non sarebbe vigliaccheria, ma rispetto finalmente di te stessa, salvaguardia ad un possibile dolore che si aggiunge.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2007)

*x Clessidra*

Da quell'incontro al ristorante hai passato ammirevolmente ..forse anche grazie a noi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...tutte le fasi dalla disperazione alla rabbia alla presa di coscienza.
Se ricordi, io non coinvolta, ti avevo già detto le cose che dici ora, ma al momento le avevi vissute come una negazione/svalutazione di quel che avevi vissuto. Ovvio, non era nelle mie intenzioni svalutare, ma ridimensionare lo spazio di speranze del futuro che lui ti aveva dato, immaginando, illusoriamente, che basti "avvertire" per poter limitare i danni.
Ora credo che tu abbia bisogno di un addio dignitoso. Hai bisogno di rivedere la storia con lui e darle la dimensione di una storia d'amore, con dei limiti, ma d'amore.
Per esperienza so che una lettera non basta..potresti non avere risposta..perché potrebbe considerarla completa e di conseguenza la parola fine a cui non aggiungere appendici..e questo non ti darebbe pace.
Credo sia meglio un incontro anche se c'è il rischio che tu possa degenerare, ma peggio sarebbe sentirti in questa situazione in cui tra voi è rimasto un cumulo di insulti, amarezze, rancore che senti il bisogno di spazzare via.
Ti capisco e vorrei poterti essere fisicamente vicina e accompagnarti e accoglierti dopo per consolare quel pianto diperato, dolce e liberatorio che seguirà. Ti sono vicina virtualmente. Se hai un'amica..fatti accompagnare e venire a prendere.
bacio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da quell'incontro al ristorante hai passato ammirevolmente ..forse anche grazie a noi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Persa,
hai perfettamente capito tutto...sì è proprio così...sicuramente voi mi siete state tutte di grandissimo aiuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e non avrei mai pensato che un forum avrebbe potuto aiutarmi a cicatrizzare le mie ferite così velocemente e farmi prendere coscienza di tutta la storia....passando attraverso tutte quelle fasi che tu sei riuscita a descrivere così bene...
Un incontro sarebeb la cosa migliore ma non sono sicura che riuscirei a parlare senza piangere....e questo non voglio farlo...per questo che pensavo che la telefonata potesse essere quella via di mezzo....per un addio dignitoso...esatto è proprio questo quello di cui ho bisogno...
un bacione e grazie di cuore davvero!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2007)

*Riflessione*

Ho scritto mentre rispondeva Micio...e non avevo letto il suo intervento.
Mi rendo cnto che io sono per il ..massacro..
Non evitare i dolori...anche perché quel che si è evitato resta dentro come un mostro più brutto di quel che sarebbe potuto essere in realtà..
O forse ..incredibilmente ..ho ancora fiducia che le persone non vogliono fare del male gratuito..anche per conservare un'immagine accettabile di se stessi..
Posso sbagliare, ma io ho incontrato persone che al momento dell'incontro sono state meglio di quel che mi aspettavo.
Ma forse mi aspettavo cose mooolto brutte..


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tenera, mi si è stretto il cuore quando ho letto..
> 
> 
> Clessidra, attenta con la telefonata, quantomeno metti in conto che_ la voce_ potrebbe essere piu' dolorosa di uno stiletto, e te ne sei gia' conficcati abbastanza.
> ...


un bacio Miciolidia...non so se la lettera o la telefonata...o coem diceva persa l'incontro...però qualche cosa mi sento di farla perchè è giusto così!
grazie grazie grazie!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho scritto mentre rispondeva Micio...e non avevo letto il suo intervento.
> Mi rendo cnto che io sono per il ..massacro..
> Non evitare i dolori...anche perché quel che si è evitato resta dentro come un mostro più brutto di quel che sarebbe potuto essere in realtà..
> O forse ..incredibilmente ..ho ancora fiducia che le persone non vogliono fare del male gratuito..anche per conservare un'immagine accettabile di se stessi..
> ...


...anche io sono della stessa idea...cmq dicono che credere che le persone siano migliori le aiuti a diventare migliori...


----------



## Old ale (13 Febbraio 2007)

*ti sono vicina*

clessidra...un nome che rimanda al tempo inesorabile che scorre e che non torna. anche i momenti passati con lui non tornano... le illusioni, anche se erano tali in quei momenti eravamo felici. questo bastava.qui mi fermo perchè se comincio con la mia solfa, rischio di renderti ancora più triste.invece, vorrei sprimere quanto ti capisco, anche se non so darti i consigli giusti e le dritte per soffrire di meno...anche se non so come si fa a riconquistare autostima e serenità in questi frangenti.anche se non so qual'è la cosa migliore da fare, e non so suggerirla, io ti capisco, ho passato e sto passando (a causa dello stesso accidenti di uomo) tutte le incertnezze, lo sconforto e il senso di debolezza e inutilità che stai vivendo tu.qualcuno dice che anche questo fa parte dell'amore ma io non ci credo.non ci hanno sempre detto che l'amore ti fa camminare su una nuvola ed è il sentimento più bello che si possa provare?io sto ancora aspettando, perchè l'amore della mia vita fino a oggi mi ha portato solo sconforto e frustrazioni.ma forse sono io quella sbagliata.ti mando un bacio, domani è san valentino (ho sempre sognato un giorno speciale per questa festa, che scema...)un bacio vorrei tanto riceverlo anch'io.ti sono vicina clessi,soffro come te, questo mi da il diritto di farti (farci) tanti auguri.a presto.


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*

Ho optato per la lettera per vari motivi. Oltre a poterti più tranquillamente esporimere, non sei subordinata al disturbo di un interlocutorio che ti vedrebbe emotivamente debole.
Che c'entra la vigliaccheria....................scusa ma verba volant...........in caso il coraggio è nello scritto che permane.................tanto lo dovrai vedere comunque in futuro ma almeno saprà come comportarsi con te!!!
Quello che ti serve adesso è consapevolezza della situazione e persuasione che la solòa via è quella della chiarezza e del rispetto reciproco................non c'è e non ci deve essere altro.
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho optato per la lettera per vari motivi. Oltre a poterti più tranquillamente esporimere, non sei subordinata al disturbo di un interlocutorio che ti vedrebbe emotivamente debole.
> Che c'entra la vigliaccheria....................scusa ma verba volant...........in caso il coraggio è nello scritto che permane.................tanto lo dovrai vedere comunque in futuro ma almeno saprà come comportarsi con te!!!
> Quello che ti serve adesso è consapevolezza della situazione e persuasione che la solòa via è quella della chiarezza e del rispetto reciproco................non c'è e non ci deve essere altro.
> Bruja


Ho optato per una via di mezzo: una email...che ho inviato...e alla quale potrebbe anche non seguire risposta!! e poi gli ho buttato lì anche la possibilità di un incontro in serenità se avesse voluto in qualche modo a parole continuare il pranzo spezzato dalla mia fuga...sottolineando il fatto che non volevo metterlo in imbarazzo.  

Ho cercato di dirgli che mi aveva fatto male la brutta notizia, brutta perchè non avrei voluto che si sposasse... ma che mi scusavo per la mia reazione esagerata.....(anche se un matrimonio non si organizza in 5-6 mesi) ...ho sottolineato quanto alla fine la colpa era in parte anche mia e mi sono assunta la mia dose di responsabilità....avendo in buona parte travisato da sola la realtà e creato un mondo di illusioni da sola.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  perchè lui mi aveva sempre effettivamente allertato sulla pericolosità della ns relazione per me....Ecco, questo è quanto...al lavoro non ho fatto riferimento perchè è scontato...addio dignitoso


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

*ho sbagliato ancora*

sono già pentita di aver mandato quella email....per dirindindina..temo  che pensi che non riesco a dimenticarlo e che sono appiccicosa...mentre la vertià è che non riesco a vederlo in qlsiasi occasione sapendo che tra di noi c'è rancore e amarezza....uffa!!!sono proprio stupida


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*

Ormai è cosa fatta inutile recriminare, ma sei stata troppo descrittiva.............la traccia te l'avevo data. Chiarire, nessun senso di colpa o di sconfitta, semplice presa di posizione e correttezza per i futuri contatti.
L'incontro personale è superfluo, il pranzo idem......... sembra più un modo di contattarlo comunque.
Non dovevi parlare di quello che hai provato se non in modo asettico, dire solo che la tua reazione era dovuta all'imprevista e sorprendente notizia........ il resto è cosa che può accadere benissimo, semplicemente non era preparata.  Magari aggiungere che i matrimoni sono cose lunghe ed il tempo per parlare l'aveva, perciò bastava averne notizia in modo tempestivo e sincero e le cose sarebbero state civilmente chiarite.
Già questo era un allargarsi nelle spiegazioni.......
Adesso cerca di essere serena, trattarlo con la deferenza di un cliente e cancellarlo dalla tua mente come uomo.......... appartiene ad un'altra, ha scelto un'altra e per me...........se la merita anche!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

*sono molto confusa*

perchè non ho la più pallida idea di cosa e se mi risponderà...Cmq tanto non cambia nulla...non c'è nulla che cambia...è solo servito a me...per stare più serena con me stessa.....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> perchè non ho la più pallida idea di cosa e se mi risponderà...Cmq tanto non cambia nulla...non c'è nulla che cambia...è solo servito a me...per stare più serena con me stessa.....


 
Solo per farti sapere che ti leggo e ti seguo sempre....... e poi con quelle formidabili consigliere di Bruja e Persa sei tranquilla. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Un abbraccio

Fabrizio


----------



## MariLea (13 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessi...*

per stare davvero tranquilla, dovresti ritirarti almeno un mesetto nel Convento delle Murate con Bruja e Persa (telefoni, computer e piccioni viaggiatori SEQUESTRATI!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao, bacio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> per stare davvero tranquilla, dovresti ritirarti almeno un mesetto nel Convento delle Murate con Bruja e Persa (telefoni, computer e piccioni viaggiatori SEQUESTRATI!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buona idea!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Solo per farti sapere che ti leggo e ti seguo sempre....... e poi con quelle formidabili consigliere di Bruja e Persa sei tranquilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie lo so...è perchè sono un danno continuo...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie lo so...è perchè sono un danno continuo...


Come diceva quel vecchio proverbio "chi dice donna dice danno"


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Come diceva quel vecchio proverbio "chi dice donna dice danno"


saggio proverbio...poi si eleva all'ennesima potenza quando di mezzo c'è clessidra


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> saggio proverbio...poi si eleva all'ennesima potenza quando di mezzo c'è clessidra


 
Non montarti la testa, quando sarai completamente guarita.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ti racconterò la storia di un mio amico che batte la tua


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non montarti la testa, quando sarai completamente guarita....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah però..sono anche in concorrenza...questa mi giunge nuova...aspetto fiduciosa la guarigione allora....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ah però..sono anche in concorrenza...questa mi giunge nuova...aspetto fiduciosa la guarigione allora....


 
Facciamo così, tu ci fai un bel post di guarigione, poi io apro una discussione su di lui...
vorrei aiutarlo sta proprio messo male


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2007)

*Fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Facciamo così, tu ci fai un bel post di guarigione, poi io apro una discussione su di lui...
> vorrei aiutarlo sta proprio messo male


 
Mi sa che se posti adesso raggiungi due risultati, incentivi Clessidra a metterso calma e magari salta fuori qualche consiglio ad hoc per il tuo amico!!
Bruja


x Clessy
Mo fai una cortesia, quando ti viene in mente di fare qualunque cosa riguardi lui, anche solo pensarlo, conta fino a 100 e respira profondamente............ hai visto mai!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sa che se posti adesso raggiungi due risultati, incentivi Clessidra a metterso calma e magari salta fuori qualche consiglio ad hoc per il tuo amico!!
> Bruja
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK Bruja, domani apro la discussione


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2007)

*Fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> OK Bruja, domani apro la discussione


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Risposta*

_Mi ha fatto molto piacere la tua mail, vengo volentieri a mangiare una pizza con te una sera la prossima settimana ...._

A voi....


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> _Mi ha fatto molto piacere la tua mail, vengo volentieri a mangiare una pizza con te una sera la prossima settimana ...._
> 
> A voi....


Cortesia formale direi...ma ormai sei in ballo e quindi....ti tocca ballare!!


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Appunto*

Dice bene Trottolino, devi ballare quando t'inviterà...................ma cerchiamo di imntenderci che sia un "ballo formale" di pacificazione, una specie di valzer classico, non un ballo sudamericano  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Devi essere assolutamente gentile, educata e asettica..............  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dice bene Trottolino, devi ballare quando t'inviterà...................ma cerchiamo di imntenderci che sia un "ballo formale" di pacificazione, una specie di valzer classico, non un ballo sudamericano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E soprattutto...di-staccata...in tutti i sensi!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

*quindi*

mi consigliate di ballare??


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dice bene Trottolino, devi ballare quando t'inviterà...................ma cerchiamo di imntenderci che sia un "ballo formale" di pacificazione, una specie di valzer classico, non un ballo sudamericano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi ha già invitato....è la sua email di risposta alla mia


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

*ma*

declinare l'invito, no???


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> declinare l'invito, no???


Guarda che l'invito l'hai suggerito tu mi pare...tirarti indietro ora significherebbe restare "col cerino in mano" ad arrovellarti fra i dubbi...  e se ci fossi andata... e potevo almeno levarmi sta soddisfazione di dirgliele in faccia...e se magari rivedendomi e capendo chissà che recede dai suoi propositi matrimoniali (seeeeeeeee)


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Esatto*



trottolino ha detto:


> Guarda che l'invito l'hai suggerito tu mi pare...tirarti indietro ora significherebbe restare "col cerino in mano" ad arrovellarti fra i dubbi... e se ci fossi andata... e potevo almeno levarmi sta soddisfazione di dirgliele in faccia...e se magari rivedendomi e capendo chissà che recede dai suoi propositi matrimoniali (seeeeeeeee)


 
Hai tanto insistito per chiarire e farti capire e adesso declinando dimostreresti che quello che hai detto  non è vero e che non sei affidabile.
Vai se e quando ti inviterà, chiarisci con calma e semplicemente mettiti in testa da ora che viene per mettere una pietra su tutto.............
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Ok, certo non mi aspettavo una cena,...cqm va bene uguale, tanto cosa cambia?...alla fine peggio di così...Nel senso che ormai la cosa più brutta potesse accadere è accaduta.-..quindi non ha più senso nulla per me, tanto meno lui


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Guarda che l'invito l'hai suggerito tu mi pare...tirarti indietro ora significherebbe restare "col cerino in mano" ad arrovellarti fra i dubbi... e se ci fossi andata... e potevo almeno levarmi sta soddisfazione di dirgliele in faccia...e se magari rivedendomi e capendo chissà che recede dai suoi propositi matrimoniali (seeeeeeeee)


L'ultima ipotesi trottolino direi che è persino impronunciabile e inscrivibile...per il resto ti quoto!...soprattutto sulla frase dirgliele in faccia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...sempre con freddezza e indifferenza dignitosa, nonchè educazione


----------



## Iris (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra 1*

Una mia amica, tanti anni fa, ma praticamente in una situazione molto simile alla tua, accettò l'invito a mangiare la pizza. A tavola arrivarono le pizze belle e fumanti... (ti giuro che è vero perchè il cameriere del locale lo conoscevo e testimoniò il fatto)..lei gli schiacciò la pizza bollente sul torace.
Lui non l'ha più dimenticata. E da quel momento tutto fu chiaro. Per entrambi.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Una mia amica, tanti anni fa, ma praticamente in una situazione molto simile alla tua, accettò l'invito a mangiare la pizza. A tavola arrivarono le pizze belle e fumanti... (ti giuro che è vero perchè il cameriere del locale lo conoscevo e testimoniò il fatto)..lei gli schiacciò la pizza bollente sul torace.
> Lui non l'ha più dimenticata. E da quel momento tutto fu chiaro. Per entrambi.


...non è un'ipotesi da escludere...anche se più che sul torace se mai mi fionderei su qualche altro membro...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> mi consigliate di ballare??


l'ultima volta che ho accettato l'invito a cena  sono finito "in orizzontale" - mai esperienza sessuale è stata più frustrante" sei debole, ferita e io non ti consiglio di accettare a meno che tu non abbia davvero voglia di spiaccicargli in faccia la pizza. io credo - ed è ciò che sto facendo - ch ad uncerto punto si debba troncare, chiudere, Zac!! possono tornare, supplicare - e per carità non dico che non si possa mai ricadere - ma qualcosa dentro di noi deve cambiare bisogna operare un cambiamento che ci consenta di non soffrire sempre nuovamente. Se accetti l'invito devi essere consapevole del rischio e - anche se non ci farai l'amore - sarà comunque un rimuginare ancora, chiedersi perchè, soffrire e farsi più male che bene - soprattutto se il tuo è stato un amore vero. Se posso permettermi un consiglio starei alla larga...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Iris (14 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> l'ultima volta che ho accettato l'invito a cena  sono finito "in orizzontale" - mai esperienza sessuale è stata più frustrante" sei debole, ferita e io non ti consiglio di accettare a meno che tu non abbia davvero voglia di spiaccicargli in faccia la pizza. io credo - ed è ciò che sto facendo - ch ad uncerto punto si debba troncare, chiudere, Zac!! possono tornare, supplicare - e per carità non dico che non si possa mai ricadere - ma qualcosa dentro di noi deve cambiare bisogna operare un cambiamento che ci consenta di non soffrire sempre nuovamente. Se accetti l'invito devi essere consapevole del rischio e - anche se non ci farai l'amore - sarà comunque un rimuginare ancora, chiedersi perchè, soffrire e farsi più male che bene - soprattutto se il tuo è stato un amore vero. Se posso permettermi un consiglio starei alla larga...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Concordo pienamente. a meno che la pizza non gliela tiri in faccia. Ma tu sei troppo buona.


----------



## Old Ari (14 Febbraio 2007)

Anche perchè, se lo hai amato davvero e credo sia così, non è tanto il fatto di andarci a letto che ti fa soffrire o che ti manca....è proprio la sua presenza, il parlargli, sfiorargli la mano, sentire il suo profumo, guardarlo negli occhi......e tutto questo lo rivivresti ancora.....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

*No*

non è così...vi assicuro che non provo davvero più nulla per lui...ho nostalgia di un ricordo di una persona che non esiste e che ho amato...mi ha fatto troppo male, ma devo prendermi la mia rivincita...Deve essere chiaro che per me lui non conta nulla più, che mi è indifferente...MAI E POI MAI GLI FARO' VEDERE LA MIA DEBOLEZZA!!!!!
per me è già sposato !!! e per me qualcuno sposato è INATTRAENTE...Vi giuro che è così...ognuno ha i propri principi e io da questo non prescindo e prescinderò mai...MI spiace per chi qui non la pensa come me...ma non è una accusa la mia...è semplicemente il mio modo di essere e credere nel matrimonio


----------



## Old grace (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non è così...vi assicuro che non provo davvero più nulla per lui...ho nostalgia di un ricordo di una persona che non esiste e che ho amato...mi ha fatto troppo male, ma devo prendermi la mia rivincita...Deve essere chiaro che per me lui non conta nulla più, che mi è indifferente...MAI E POI MAI GLI FARO' VEDERE LA MIA DEBOLEZZA!!!!!
> per me è già sposato !!! e per me qualcuno sposato è INATTRAENTE...Vi giuro che è così...ognuno ha i propri principi e io da questo non prescindo e prescinderò mai...MI spiace per chi qui non la pensa come me...ma non è una accusa la mia...è semplicemente il mio modo di essere e credere nel matrimonio


la pizza non ci sta proprio. capisco il non voler compromettere un rapporto professionale, allora clary è meglio un caffé. seduti a tavolino, con biscottini. mezz'ora basta ed avanza. poi volta pagina.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> _Mi ha fatto molto piacere la tua mail, vengo volentieri a mangiare una pizza con te una sera la prossima settimana ...._
> 
> A voi....


_No, dai. Lasciamo perdere._

_Ci tenevo solo a farti sapere che non sono una pazza; solo un pò emotiva, tutto qui._

_Ti auguro buone cose,_

_Clessidra._



Punto.

Clessidra... punto.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Febbraio 2007)

*x clessidra*

adesso basta!
ti faccio una terapia d'urto, così vediamo.

BASTAAAAAA!

un tizio schifoso che si sta per sposare ha deciso di farsi qualche trombata con te. lo capisci o no? Adesso ti vuole rivedere per vedere se è possibile continuare con te anche da sposato. Altro che tirargli la pizza rovente sul torace e dimostrarti forte. Tu sei incontrovertibilmente debolissima, schiava della mercè di un uomo di cacca. Lo hai continuato a dimostrare mandandogli quella email stupidissima in cui addirittura gli hai chiesto scusa tu! ma ti rendo conto. Se quello alla cena ti chiede di metterti in ginocchio ed abbaiare come un cane, e fargli un rapporto orale davanti a tutti, tu lo fai. altro che "sono forte".
Ma che lo vuoi rivedere a fare? non ti entra in testa che quello si sta per sposare con un altra e non gliene frega nulla di te, se non per sollazzare l'epididimo?
Non capisci che ti aveva invitato all'addio al celibato per vantarsi con i suoi amici del fatto che ti si trombava, o addirittura per metterti in mezzo per farti uscire nuda dalla torta o cederti ai suoi amici in quanto donna pronta a tutto (ipotesi tutt'altro che peregrina, credimi).
Ma ti vuoi volere più bene? io questo tizio lo trovo schifoso, ma più ti leggo e più lo giustifico (incredibile ma vero), perchè ti tratta esattamente come tu ti VUOI fare trattare.
Ma quanti anni hai? 12? 13?

svegliati!!!!

con affetto, 
your friendly-neighbour Insonne


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> adesso basta!
> ti faccio una terapia d'urto, così vediamo.
> 
> BASTAAAAAA!
> ...


GRANDE Insonne... mio caro ti dedico il mio S.Valentino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... sto ancora ridendo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Senza offesa per Clessidra


----------



## La Lupa (14 Febbraio 2007)

Mi fai tropppo ridere, tu.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora, la prossima volta che becco uno che mi piace, glielo chiedo: scusa, potrei solazzarti l'epididimo?    

	
	
		
		
	


	






Con Clessidra non c'è speranza.
Le facciamo il culo a turno almeno due volte alla settimana, ma non ce la fa.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (14 Febbraio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> adesso basta!
> ti faccio una terapia d'urto, così vediamo.
> 
> BASTAAAAAA!
> ...


 

ecco, insomma, Insonne è stato un tantino più esplicito di me ma il concetto è esattamente e stra esattamente quello....


----------



## Iris (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Insonne*

Ecco, bravo! Posso chiamarti quando sono in crisi?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Febbraio 2007)

*x iris*

ok. sarò il tuo muro del pianto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq non c'è peggior crisi che non quella creata da noi stessi.

Io ho notato che la gente ha BISOGNO di soffrire e di situazioni difficili.

E' per questo che:
- la gente guarda uomini e donne ed i Reality in generale
- la gente accetta passivamente i soprusi (dal vigile urbano, all'imposizione di una nuova tassa, alle sgarberie che ci rivolge qualunque impiegato di sportello)
- la gente, ancorchè ricca, si prende la cocaina.
- la gente sposata con una persona irreprensibile si trova l'amante.
- la gente sposata con una persona orribile continua ad esservi sposata. 
- la gente legge le riviste di gossip, che servono per fantasticare su una vita che non potranno mai avere e quindi, intimamente, disprezzando la propria.
- la gente segue le mode (nei vestiti e nelle auto e in qualunque cosa) che non è altro che un modo per disprezzare ciò che si ha (cfr il semplice ma geniale "9.99 Euro" di Frederick Beigbeder) solo perchè ce lo dice uno stilista.
- la gente si mette a dieta, perchè essere grasso è il peggior crimine che una persona possa compiere, meritevole di derisione e di discriminazione in ogni dove, da calcutta all'Alaska. Porco dito (come direbbe Lettrice), ho letto su questo sito storie assurde, l'ultima delle quali: una ragazza in capeggio ha tradito il proprio ragazzo perchè grasso e stempiato, per andare a letto con un nuotatore. Ma la gente ha le pigne in testa o cosa?

parafrasando l'agente Smith di Matrix 1: "creammo una realtà virtuale di pace e benessere per tutti gli uomini. fu un disastro. perdemmo interi raccolti. sembra che l'essere umano riconosca come propria solo una realtà di meschinità e sofferenza".

la parola d'ordine del nuovo millennio è: INSODDISFAZIONE!!!!
Nessuno apprezza cio' che è/ha, men che mai nel campo affettivo/sessuale (e le storie di questo sito ne sono una testimonianza).

semi-serious mode Sleepless


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

> - la gente segue le mode (nei vestiti e nelle auto e in qualunque cosa) che non è altro che un modo per disprezzare ciò che si ha (cfr il semplice ma geniale "9.99 Euro" di Frederick Beigbeder) solo perchè ce lo dice uno stilista.


Mo' non t'allargare... giu' le zampacce dalla mia professione!!!!

infondo e' un'opera di bene nei confronti di chi non ha gusto!!!!!... poi dovro' pur dar da mangiare a mia figlia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2007)

*insonne*

E la tua è una voce maschile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Clessidra,* mi permetto di ripetere il mio punto di vista.


NON ANDARCI.


Una email non bastava, ora anche il ristorante....


Vedi Clessidra, se tu non fossi ancora emotivamente coinvolta ti direi fai quello che ti pare. ma pensando al Tuo stato d'animo gli offri cosi nuovamente il fianco. mi ci gioco qualsiasi cosa che dopo starai peggio.

Questo incontro , e non ti raccontare palle, serve a te stessa purtroppo a coltivare la speranza che questo soggetto riesca a dare un significato diverso a quello che tu non vuoi digerire 

._Ammantiamolo con sta pizza...in fondo è tanto gentile e carina e buona._

Diversamente lo avresti sfanculissato e basta. Margini di chiacchere e di pizze per chi?

chi è deve chiarire?

per dirgli che sei ferita serve una pizza?

Lo devi comunicare pure a lui?

No?
e allora a che diamine ti serve Stelli?

che ti devi chiari'??? l'unica persona con la quale devi chiarire è Clessidra.


Ti aspetti che lui ti dica rimaniamo_ buoni amici_?

Ti aspetti che subdolamente ti possa offrire la possibilità di non recidere quel filo ?

lo farà, sicuro.

e tu sarai li ad ascoltarlo, e magari ti stupirai anche dopo ...

e sarai piu' confusa di oggi.

ti abbraccio, considerala solo  una paternale di zia Micia .


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2007)

*zio insonne*

. 





> sembra che l'essere umano riconosca come propria solo una realtà di meschinità e sofferenza".
> 
> la parola d'ordine del nuovo millennio è: INSODDISFAZIONE!!!!
> Nessuno apprezza cio' che è/ha, men che mai nel campo affettivo/sessuale (e le storie di questo sito ne sono una testimonianza).


 






  bel collegament.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> adesso basta!
> ti faccio una terapia d'urto, così vediamo.
> 
> BASTAAAAAA!
> ...


per la cronaca non mi ha invitato all'addio al celibato...per il resto che dire? hai ragione...forse ho sbagliato ancora una volta... purtroppo io non ho più testa e forse la mia unica colpa è di non riuscire a credere che qualcuno che ho amato possa arrivare a tanto. ..forse ho davvero 12 anni...


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Micia*

Il problema è che Clessidra ha unito dei motivi assolutamente aleatori ad uno reale, è un suo cliente e questo rende anche più debole la sua posizione.
Persionalmente più che riprendere questo marpione che sapeva benissimo quello che faceva e che doveva sposarsi, ed ha approfittatoi del suo ruolo di cliente da subito ed ora ci marcia ancora è lei che deve "vederlo" con altri occhi. Ed era sempre lui a dover dire a lei che si scusava per il comportamento subdolo e ambiguo tenuto dall'inizio, e che i loro rapporti d'affari erano e restavano fuori dalla loro vocenda personale. Che vada millantando che lui lo aveva detto è ignobile dal momento che quando se la è portata a letto non si è fatto troppi scrupoli. Lei ha avuto sentimenti, lui mai.........e se ne vedono le conseguenze. Lei soffre e lui è freddo e fa anche il disponibile.
Che poi Clessidra faccia di tutto per chiarire...............pur di vederlo ancora in privato è palese, ma che lui abbia accettato è chiaramente ancora più palese sulla sua buonafede. Che ci va a fare ad un rendez-vous chiarificatore quando bastava scendere al bar e prendere un caffè????? 
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

non mi aspettavo un invito a mangiare una pizza...insomma...NON SO CHE FARE...Mi fate paura!!!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non mi aspettavo un invito a mangiare una pizza...insomma...NON SO CHE FARE...Mi fate paura!!!!!!!


Minchia Cle!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Digli di no. Punto!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> E la tua è una voce maschile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Micia,
io non capisco più nulla...non mi aspetto nulla, ho solo voglia di chiarirmi con lui davanti e mettermi alla prova cercando di affrontare il nemico...ma sono così confusa...e mi sento una pazza...


----------



## La Lupa (14 Febbraio 2007)

Metterti alla prova????

Ma per favore!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















Ragazzi.... ci andrà.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Minchia Cle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa,
la fai facile tu


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Metterti alla prova????
> 
> Ma per favore!!!!
> 
> ...


Non è ancora detto...prossima settimana decido...cmq il no e il sì sono al 50%...


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non mi aspettavo un invito a mangiare una pizza...insomma...NON SO CHE FARE...Mi fate paura!!!!!!!


 
E' questo il tuo problema, con lui ti muovi come se lo conoscessi, ma lui non è quello che tu hai conosciuto e che lui ha dimostrato di essere quando gli ha fatto comodo.
Prova per una volta a pensare che è un furbacchione che sfrutta le occasioni, e per quel che ne sai potrebbe averne altre in contenporanea.............lui ne sposa una ma a letto può andare con molte altre. Ricorda la tua vicenda e rammenta che non è lui che ha chiuso con te................... 
Quindi se vuoi uscire vai, ma tieni in mente che non ha solo la moglie, forse non sai quante altre............. perchè in effetti NON lo conosci veramente.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Lupa,
> la fai facile tu


Clessidra tra il farla facile di Lupa e il tuo farla difficile c'e' una via di mezzo.. in genere e' quella da prendere


----------



## MariLea (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non è così...vi assicuro che non provo davvero più nulla per lui...ho nostalgia di un ricordo di una persona che non esiste e che ho amato...mi ha fatto troppo male, ma devo prendermi la mia rivincita...Deve essere chiaro che per me lui non conta nulla più, che mi è indifferente...MAI E POI MAI GLI FARO' VEDERE LA MIA DEBOLEZZA!!!!!
> per me è già sposato !!! e per me qualcuno sposato è INATTRAENTE...Vi giuro che è così...ognuno ha i propri principi e io da questo non prescindo e prescinderò mai...*MI spiace per chi qui non la pensa come me...ma non è una accusa la mia*...è semplicemente il mio modo di essere e credere nel matrimonio


Concordo e quoto pienamente quello che ti hanno scritto qui gli altri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Aggiungo un'osservazione su ciò che scrivi tu e che ho riportato qui sopra.
Menti spudoratamente, ma a chi poi.. a lui? a noi? a te?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




_Lui non conta niente e ti è indifferente e mai gli farai vedere la tua debolezza_





   ma fino all'ultima mail inviata che hai fatto secondo te?
_Hai i tuoi princìpi... non prescindi mai... credi nel matrimonio..._





   credi solo nei contratti? sapevi che era già fidanzato anche se non sapevi che conviveva.. i tuoi princìpi cambiano a seconda del tipo di impegno? E poi ora sai pure che si sta sposando... uscirci a cena non cozza più con i tuoi princìpi?
Chiarisci con te stessa cara Clessidra, poi scegli pure ciò che vuoi, ma con coerenza, perchè quelli che dici non la pensano come te, almeno non si mettono aureole in testa...


----------



## La Lupa (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Lupa,
> la fai facile tu


Guarda, due pagine fa ti ho anche scritto la e-mail di risposta.

Senti Clessi, ci andrai, ok, io lo so già che ci andrai, non ci sono cazzi.

Ti tidurrà a brandelli e ne avremo per un altro paio di mesi.

E ricordati che lui in questo momento si sente anche tanto buono perchè da l'opportunità a "quella pazza sclerata" di parlargli con dignità.

E ricordati che sta anche pensando che se non gli scoppi in lacrime dopo aver ordinato la margherita, ci potrebbero essere forti possibilità di cacciartelo su.

E soprattutto tieni presente che tu vai alla guerra vestita di stracci e con un arco senza frecce e questo è in cima alla sua torre con i pentoloni d'olio che già friggono e i cavalieri già pronti per i festeggiamenti.

Ma una pizza non ha mai ammazzato nessuno, eh?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

*riassunto*

Riassunto della vicenda:

-da parte vostra affermate che la cosa migliore è quella di non andare...perchè lui si è approfittato un anno di me e ora si sposa anche. Beh la stupida sono io perchè io glielo ho permesso, io mi sono illusa, io non dovevo accettare una simile situazione, io mi sono innamorata, io ho voluto rischiare...!!!Lo sbaglio ragazze e ragazzi l'ho fatto IO per un anno credendo che l'avrei avuta vinta su di lei...perchè, come bene sottolinea qualcuno, lui mi ha usata solo per sollazzare l'epididimo!!!!

Il suo errore è stato quello di non dirmi mai chiaramente quanto fosse inguaiato con lei...e di non avermi detto che si stava per sposare....Però forse questa benedetta clessidra avrebbe dovuto chiudere già allora...quando vedeva che lui non la lasciava...!!! il mio errore grosso è stato allora, io non avrei dovuto accettare una situazione siffatta, io non avrei dovuto farmi trattare così...io non dovevo dar retta ad uno che conviveva...ma quanto mi piaceva???tantissimo...un desiderio bruciante...mi piaceva talmente tanto che quando ho scoperto che non era libero...per me era ll'ultimo dei problemi..tante coppie si lasciano,....Mi è andata male, mi sono creata un mondo di illusioni! stop, dimentica....

Al dil à del lato professionale della storia che purtroppo esiste, adesso quella clessidra illusa e zerbina e straccetto e maiala e debolissima, schiava della mercè di un uomo di cacca, che manda email stupidissime e per un mese ha rotto le palle al forum perchè non capisce, vuole dimostrare a se stessa che quello che non è stata capace di fare in passato adesso lo riesce a fare, perchè si è svegliata. Che è capace di stare di fronte a un uomo schifoso, crudele, maiale, egoista, ipocrita, stronxo, ecc...con una tale forza di resistenza e indifferenza da stupire e per la cronaca è talemente masochista che questa realtà se la vuole vedere sbattuta in faccia dallo stesso uomo che ha amato!


----------



## Old grace (14 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Concordo e quoto pienamente quello che ti hanno scritto qui gli altri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto e aggiungo ancora: ma la piazza non era per motivi professionali?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Concordo e quoto pienamente quello che ti hanno scritto qui gli altri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La mia non è stata debolezza, è stata un ammettere la mia parte di colpe. No, non credo all'importanza del fidanzamento e convivenza. Non credo nei contratti amtrimoniali, credo solo nel valore del matrimonio di fronte a Dio...perchè sono cattolica...
no, non cozza  perchè non ci devo andare a letto!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> quoto e aggiungo ancora: ma la piazza non era per motivi professionali?


Certo, prevalentemente per motivi professionali, non so se tu riusciresti a telefonare e a discutere iocchi a occhi con qualcuno che hai mandato all'altro paese


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> La mia non è stata debolezza, è stata un ammettere la mia parte di colpe. No, non credo all'importanza del fidanzamento e convivenza. Non credo nei contratti amtrimoniali, *credo solo nel valore del matrimonio di fronte a Dio...perchè sono cattolica...*
> no, non cozza perchè non ci devo andare a letto!


Quindi ci credi solo perche' sei cattolica? quindi se due convivono o sono sposati in comune tu puoi tranquillamente pisciare sopra il loro impegno perche' per te non e' rilevante?

E scusa tanto ma si il tuo comportamento cozza xche' ci sei andata a letto 

e da non cattolica ti ricordo "NON DESIDERARE LA DONNA D"ALTRI" ( che s'intende anche per l'uomo d'altre)...QUESTO A PRESCINDERE DAL MATRIMONIO CHE INFATTI NON E" SPECIFICATO NEL COMANDAMENTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Febbraio 2007)

*quoto*



La Lupa ha detto:


> _No, dai. Lasciamo perdere._
> 
> _Ci tenevo solo a farti sapere che non sono una pazza; solo un pò emotiva, tutto qui._
> 
> ...


 
Sono d'accordo con quanti ti consigliano, per il tuo bene, di non uscire a mangiare la pizza con lui. Come titola il tuo post "ti ha distrutta", non sei nella condizione di fargli pagare nulla.. e ti dirò una cosa spiacevole: poichè non sei neanche lontanamente la merda che è lui, mettiti il cuore in pace che non ce la farai mai a rendergli la pariglia. Te lo dice una che come sai ci è passata ed ha capito che l'unico modo è quello di pareggiare i conti con se stessi.

Questo sopra indicato da Lupa secondo me è un buon modo per uscirsene, chiudendo dignitosamente. Non lasciargli altro spazio per ferirti, non ti sai ancora difendere.

Per quel che vale, ti abbraccio.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi ci credi solo perche' sei cattolica? quindi se due convivono o sono sposati in comune tu puoi tranquillamente pisciare sopra il loro impegno perche' per te non e' rilevante?
> 
> E scusa tanto ma si il tuo comportamento cozza xche' ci sei andata a letto
> 
> e da non cattolica ti ricordo "NON DESIDERARE LA DONNA D"ALTRI" ( che s'intende anche per l'uomo d'altre)...QUESTO A PRESCINDERE DAL MATRIMONIO CHE INFATTI NON E" SPECIFICATO NEL COMANDAMENTO!!!!!!!!


Non mi sembra che nessuno pisci sopra niente, però ritengo che se uno ha cuore ed occhi per un'altra persona possa rompere il fidanzamento o la convivenza, ma se è sposato ha altre responsabilità di fronte all'altro, a se stesso e a Dio.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con quanti ti consigliano, per il tuo bene, di non uscire a mangiare la pizza con lui. Come titola il tuo post "ti ha distrutta", non sei nella condizione di fargli pagare nulla.. e ti dirò una cosa spiacevole: poichè non sei neanche lontanamente la merda che è lui, mettiti il cuore in pace che non ce la farai mai a rendergli la pariglia. Te lo dice una che come sai ci è passata ed ha capito che l'unico modo è quello di pareggiare i conti con se stessi.
> 
> Questo sopra indicato da Lupa secondo me è un buon modo per uscirsene, chiudendo dignitosamente. Non lasciargli altro spazio per ferirti, non ti sai ancora difendere.
> 
> Per quel che vale, ti abbraccio.


Cara Vulvia,
grazie per il consiglio...valuterò attentamente cosa fare in questi giorni per fortuna ho ancora il w-e per pensarci. Sono molto confusa, ma nel caso decida di non andare credo che la risposta di Lupa qui sopra sia fantastica.
ti abbraccio
Clessy


----------



## Old grace (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che nessuno pisci sopra niente, però ritengo che se uno ha cuore ed occhi per un'altra persona possa rompere il fidanzamento o la convivenza, ma se è sposato ha altre responsabilità di fronte all'altro, a se stesso e a Dio.


come si chiamava questa? ... ah già doppia morale ...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> come si chiamava questa? ... ah già doppia morale ...


secondo me la convivenza e il fidanzamento sono banchi di prova e sono fatti apposta...altrimenti uno si sposa se è davvero sicuro dei propri sentimenti,.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che nessuno pisci sopra niente, però ritengo che se uno ha cuore ed occhi per un'altra persona possa rompere il fidanzamento o la convivenza, ma se è sposato ha altre responsabilità di fronte all'altro, a se stesso e a Dio.


O gia' se e' sposato c'e' di mezzo il divorzio.. troppi soldi... meglio tenersi l'amante!!!!

Che ipocrisia!!!!

Un impegno e' un impegno, dio non dio, matrimonio non matrimonio... le responsabilita' ci sono di fronte all'altro e a se stessi comunque!!!

evitiamo di dire cretinate per sentirci meglio...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O gia' se e' sposato c'e' di mezzo il divorzio.. troppi soldi... meglio tenersi l'amante!!!!
> 
> Che ipocrisia!!!!
> 
> ...


Ok, un impegno è un impegno...infatti!!!ma va rotto quando si tradisce!!!quindi quando una persona dei due infrange la promessa!!!
no sono contraria al divorzio! mi spiace ma io la penso così, perchè devi dirmi che sono cretinate?


----------



## Old grace (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Ok, un impegno è un impegno...infatti!!!ma va rotto quando si tradisce!!!quindi quando una persona dei due infrange la promessa!!!
> no sono contraria al divorzio! mi spiace ma io la penso così, perchè devi dirmi che sono cretinate?


e con i pacs/dico e compagnia bella come te la cavi?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Ok, un impegno è un impegno...infatti!!!ma va rotto quando si tradisce!!!quindi quando una persona dei due infrange la promessa!!!
> no sono contraria al divorzio! mi spiace ma io la penso così, perchè devi dirmi che sono cretinate?


Quindi ti ripeto...tu sapevi del suo impegnio te ne sei fregata da ottima cattolica... pensando che lui avrebbe rotto il fidanzamento per te..

PECCATO!!!!

Evidentemente lui non la pensa come te 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per quanto riguarda le cretinate vatti a rileggere perche' credo tu non abbia capito bene


----------



## Verena67 (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Pizze, incontri e quant'altro...*

...da un lato ti direi "EVITA".

Dall'altro, forte certe storiacce vanno fissute fino all'amara fine per potersene liberare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma non ti aspettare capovolgimenti di fronte che sono impossibili!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> e con i pacs/dico e compagnia bella come te la cavi?


sto parlando di rapporti malsani...nel caso in cui uno dei due tradisce...non sto dando giudizi in senso assoluto...E' ovvio che se due persone si amano, pacs o non pacs, matrimonio o non matrimonio,  i sentimenti non cambiano....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi ti ripeto...tu sapevi del suo impegnio te ne sei fregata da ottima cattolica... pensando che lui avrebbe rotto il fidanzamento per te..
> 
> PECCATO!!!!
> 
> ...


Primo per me il suo non era un impegno indissolubile, altrimenti non mi sarei distrutta venendo a sapere che si sta sposando....Secondo,  è lui che se ne è fregato, io non ho tradito nessuno. Terzo, il non diciamo cretinate mi sembrava rivolto a me...Quarto, non ha rotto il suo fidanzamento e infatti sono distrutta...sei contenta?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...da un lato ti direi "EVITA".
> 
> Dall'altro, forte certe storiacce vanno fissute fino all'amara fine per potersene liberare...
> 
> ...


Grazie Verena, è la mia diatriba...cosa scelgo??


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Primo per me il suo non era un impegno indissolubile, altrimenti non mi sarei distrutta venendo a sapere che si sta sposando....Secondo, è lui che se ne è fregato, io non ho tradito nessuno. Terzo, il non diciamo cretinate mi sembrava rivolto a me...Quarto, non ha rotto il suo fidanzamento e infatti sono distrutta...sei contenta?


Pero' da cattolica quale ti professi ti ricordi i comandamenti no?

Quello importante te l'ho pure elencato... quindi?

Onestamente non sono ne' contenta ne triste... quello che m'infastidisce e' l'ipocrisia  del tuo usare il cattolicesimo come meglio ti conviene... prendendo solo cio' che ti puo' consolare e far sentire meglio.. mi sembri piu' un testimone di geovah... senza offesa per i praticanti

Ma vedi essere cattolica e' il primo impegno che prendi con il Dio che poi ti andra' a sposare.. e o lo abbracci al 100% o non sei cattolica 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' da cattolica quale ti professi ti ricordi i comandamenti no?
> 
> Quello importante te l'ho pure elencato... quindi?
> 
> ...


ok ho peccato e sono pentita


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ok ho peccato e sono pentita


Non a me al tuo dio


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie Verena, è la mia diatriba...cosa scelgo??


 
scegli di evitare. non devi dimostrrare niente, hai amato hai fatto tutto ciò che dovevi perche darti ancora addosso? ti troverai li inerme ti scorrerà davanti tutto il periodo e lui cercherà solo di sondare se potrà chiamarti, contattarti appena avrà voglia. Il suo comportamento è stato "concludente" non c'è nulla che tu possa dire o fare con uno così, sminuiresti solo te stessa, anche i questa circostanza. io ti consiglio così anche se - forse - mi chiamasse la mia ex ci andrei ..... ma non perchè gliene voglio dire quattro - ma solo per vederla e proprio lì sta il male..... lintano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore ..... un vecchio ed abusato detto ma io credo alla fine molto molto vero...... 

un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie Verena, è la mia diatriba...cosa scelgo??


se può servire per vedere quanto in fondo lui (e tu di rimando) potete arrivare, perché no?!

Purché serva coscientemente ad attutire sentimento e dolore....sennò non vale 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice..*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' da cattolica quale ti professi ti ricordi i comandamenti no?
> 
> Quello importante te l'ho pure elencato... quindi?
> 
> ...


Oggi ti vedo molto calata nella parte del tuo avatar!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non a me al tuo dio


ovvio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> scegli di evitare. non devi dimostrrare niente, hai amato hai fatto tutto ciò che dovevi perche darti ancora addosso? ti troverai li inerme ti scorrerà davanti tutto il periodo e lui cercherà solo di sondare se potrà chiamarti, contattarti appena avrà voglia. Il suo comportamento è stato "concludente" non c'è nulla che tu possa dire o fare con uno così, sminuiresti solo te stessa, anche i questa circostanza. io ti consiglio così anche se - forse - mi chiamasse la mia ex ci andrei ..... ma non perchè gliene voglio dire quattro - ma solo per vederla e proprio lì sta il male..... lintano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore ..... un vecchio ed abusato detto ma io credo alla fine molto molto vero......
> 
> un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo dentro


non lo so........ prima mi sono creata un mondo di illusioni su di lui da sola e lo vedevo un angelo......ora con il vostro aiuto mi sono creata un mondo dove lo vedo come il diavolo.....c'è qualcosa che non va


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice-Drugo*



trottolino ha detto:


> Oggi ti vedo molto calata nella parte del tuo avatar!!


Ho appena finito di sistemare l'occhio sulla manica della comicia e le ciglia finte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ora vado ad affilare il coltello


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se può servire per vedere quanto in fondo lui (e tu di rimando) potete arrivare, perché no?!
> 
> Purché serva coscientemente ad attutire sentimento e dolore....sennò non vale
> 
> ...


siamo già al capolinea...forse potrebbe solo servire ad attutire


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*

Due sole cose, se erea un uomo serio avrebbe detto che ha capito benissimo e che la cosa era finità ì, l'invito a pranzo accettato è molto sospetto.
Altra cosa.......... se vuoi davvero il senso del vostro "amore" pensa se fossi stata tu la fidanzata e lui si fosse permesso una cosetta estemporanea sapendo che comunque era te che sposava. Come la vedresti? Inoltre tu come TI vedresti posto che quella forse, e insisto FORSE, non sa delle storielle del suo sposino fresco!?
Bruja

p.s. Ripeto quello che devi dirgli lo puoi fare anche al bar davanti ad un caffe...............


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Due sole cose, se erea un uomo serio avrebbe detto che ha capito benissimo e che la cosa era finità ì, l'invito a pranzo accettato è molto sospetto.
> Altra cosa.......... se vuoi davvero il senso del vostro "amore" pensa se fossi stata tu la fidanzata e lui si fosse permesso una cosetta estemporanea sapendo che comunque era te che sposava. Come la vedresti? Inoltre tu come TI vedresti posto che quella forse, e insisto FORSE, non sa delle storielle del suo sposino fresco!?
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Ripeto quello che devi dirgli lo puoi fare anche al bar davanti ad un caffe...............


 
Cara,
io ti giuro che ho perso la capacità di pensare...non so chi sono io e non so chi è lui...Sono nel caos completo...non riesco a razionalizzare nulla!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> scegli di evitare. non devi dimostrrare niente, hai amato hai fatto tutto ciò che dovevi perche darti ancora addosso? ti troverai li inerme ti scorrerà davanti tutto il periodo e lui cercherà solo di sondare se potrà chiamarti, contattarti appena avrà voglia. Il suo comportamento è stato "concludente" non c'è nulla che tu possa dire o fare con uno così, sminuiresti solo te stessa, anche i questa circostanza. io ti consiglio così anche se - forse - mi chiamasse la mia ex ci andrei ..... ma non perchè gliene voglio dire quattro - ma solo per vederla e proprio lì sta il male..... lintano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore ..... un vecchio ed abusato detto ma io credo alla fine molto molto vero......
> 
> un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo dentro


...io non voglio vederlo solo per vederlo...mi manca un passaggio in tutta questa storia...le coonclusioni sono state tratte da voi tutti e da me medesima...sono verissime e crude...so che non serve a nulla, però sono curiosa di sentire anche l'imputato....tanto di sicuro non è che a non vederlo la mia sofferenza si placa....cosa mi cambia?ormai sono già sul fondo...nessuno mi capisce....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Due sole cose, se erea un uomo serio avrebbe detto che ha capito benissimo e che la cosa era finità ì, l'invito a pranzo accettato è molto sospetto.
> Altra cosa.......... se vuoi davvero il senso del vostro "amore" pensa se fossi stata tu la fidanzata e lui si fosse permesso una cosetta estemporanea sapendo che comunque era te che sposava. Come la vedresti? Inoltre tu come TI vedresti posto che quella forse, e insisto FORSE, non sa delle storielle del suo sposino fresco!?
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Ripeto quello che devi dirgli lo puoi fare anche al bar davanti ad un caffe...............


La vedrei male...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Cara,
> io ti giuro che ho perso la capacità di pensare...non so chi sono io e non so chi è lui...Sono nel caos completo...non riesco a razionalizzare nulla!


 

Clessidra, è evidente che tu sia in completa confusione.


Tu sei una donna, che ha investito in un contenitore che non poteva contenere il tuo amore.

Te lo ha fatto intuire, ma hai voluto fare la cieca e sei arrivata fino a qui.

Ora tesoro , e lo dico con gli accenti piu' affettuosi che conosco ( perchè come te tutte ci siamo passate/i tutti attraverso questo caos interiore chi piu' e chi meno )
la stessa cecità dicevo non ti permette di dirti _BASTA, IO NON POSSO AFFIDARE IL RISCHIO DI STARE MALE_ ( mettendoti alla prova come vuoi fare ) _nelle mani di una persona che è capace di mettermi nelle condizioni di NON rispettare i miei sentimenti_ ( *di amore, di paura, di vulnerabilità, di rispetto*)

*Di amore* : lui sapeva che tu avresti potuto innammorarti di lui, ma ha dato priorità al suo bisogno di portarti a letto.

*Di paura* : Sa che sei innammorata e spaventata da quello che è successo, e se ne fottte alla grande di quello che potresti avvertire nel dopo pizza, nel pre pizza, e nel durante pizza.

*Di vulnerabilità*: come sopra, Il signore sa che parti in una situazione di svantaggio _ anzi mi sbaglio, lui non lo sa, perchè se lo sapessse cosa significa amare, non avrebbe allegramente tradito quella tipa che si sta sposando.

*Di rispetto*: lui non sa cosa sia Clessidra. Non l'ha usato con la futura moglie, e perchè mai lo avrebbe dovuto usare con te? un anno porco giuda, un anno!!!!tesoro ma lo capisci?

Già alla pizza precedente, ( e sapeva bene che tu eri persa per lui ) se ne è fottuto, chiedendoti addirittura attenzione per la comunicazione che ti doveva dare!!!! la classe e la delicatezza di un somaro? no, non lo posso dire, di una bestia? men che meno, di un *deficente*? si, questo si..lo posso dire...perchè è *mancante* di qualche cosa. e questa mancanza cara Clessidra, la riporterà tale e quale in questa pizza a programma della prossima settimana. Non ti aspettare sorprese, anzi, aspettatele semmai in negativo.

ora tesorino, benchè in amore qualsiasi suggerimento non serva mai ad un beato cacchio di nulla ( chi puo' affremare il contrario alzi la mano ) vedi tu quanto hai voglia di soffrire ancora, sperando di impare..e quanto No.

Vuoi provare a te stessa cosa? che reggi due o tre ore insieme senza piangere come una disperata, o vuoi che un deficente simile riconfermi la tua persona nella sua bellezza e sensibilità?Uno cosi , che diavolo ti puo' confermare? quali sentimenti? quale immagine ti puo' restituire? Quella di una persona che non rispetta nessuno. Mai. E tu doversti invece alimentare nel bene quella che sei tesoro, è ora di ricominciare.

E che cazzo! chiedi appuntamento ad uno qualsiasi del forum e vedrai come starai meglio!!!!!! anzi ci veniamo in comitiva col pulmino.

Io ho imparato qualcosina a 40 suonati, ed è solo per questo elemento anagrafico che mi illudo di potermi dire " forse hai imparato qualcosa" ...quindo Clessidra, non ti spazientare con te stessa, prendi un lungo fiato... e rifletti mettendo tutti gli elementi che hai in colonna.

Tira una riga, e vedrai che comunque che tu ci vada o meno, il tuo benessere presente e futuro dipenderà solo DA TE.

Un bacio forte.

Micia.


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciolidia*

Ti quoto in saecola saeculorum........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2007)

*cara che sei!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ti quoto in saecola saeculorum...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ammenne.


----------



## Old simo (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Uscirci????*

Ciao...
non so se ricordi il mio post. Comunque mi avevi detto, se non  sbaglio, che che non sapevi che fosse impegnato, che era lui a cercati continuamente ecc...e io, da tradita, ti avevo detto che la "colpa" forse è di una persona simile, di uno che se ne frega sia di te che della sua futura moglie. Ora, se ho ben capito, tu vorresti uscirci? perchè? sai benissimo che se lo fai ci andrai a letto e a quel punto di chi sarà la colpa???? (se di colpa vogliamo parlare). sul fatto che lui sia una merda non ci sono dubbi....ma cosi' tu diventi complice del tutto. Pensi che lascerà la sua fidanzata x te? non credo, e allora perchè uscirci??? forse perchè ti fa comodo in fondo, e se magari ti dicesse di continuare tu lo faresti....tanto nessuno ha nulla da perdere. Ok l'essere innamorate ma se c'è un futuro. Tu parlavi in alcuni post di valori, del fatto di essere cattolica ecc...ma quali sono scusa questi valori? mandalo a quel paese o chiedigli di mettersi con te no? Credo che in tutta questa storia l'unica "vittima" (e sinceramente mi auguro inconsapevole) sia la futura sposa...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Ciao...
> non so se ricordi il mio post. Comunque mi avevi detto, se non sbaglio, che che non sapevi che fosse impegnato, che era lui a cercati continuamente ecc...e io, da tradita, ti avevo detto che la "colpa" forse è di una persona simile, di uno che se ne frega sia di te che della sua futura moglie. Ora, se ho ben capito, tu vorresti uscirci? perchè? sai benissimo che se lo fai ci andrai a letto e a quel punto di chi sarà la colpa???? (se di colpa vogliamo parlare). sul fatto che lui sia una merda non ci sono dubbi....ma cosi' tu diventi complice del tutto. Pensi che lascerà la sua fidanzata x te? non credo, e allora perchè uscirci??? forse perchè ti fa comodo in fondo, e se magari ti dicesse di continuare tu lo faresti....tanto nessuno ha nulla da perdere. Ok l'essere innamorate ma se c'è un futuro. Tu parlavi in alcuni post di valori, del fatto di essere cattolica ecc...ma quali sono scusa questi valori? mandalo a quel paese o chiedigli di mettersi con te no? Credo che in tutta questa storia l'unica "vittima" (e sinceramente mi auguro inconsapevole) sia la futura sposa...


Certo che me lo ricordo...esatto non lo sapevo che era impegnato...Non ho intenzione di uscirci per andarci a letto!!!lungi da me...ho solo bisogno di fare chiarezza dentro di me ed è inutile che continui a chiedere a voi...se, come, cosa...inutile!!voglio parlare con lui...voglio dirgli in faccia molto serenamente che è un deficiente, che è stato uno Str, che non me ne frega nulla di lui ora perchè non esiste più il sogno, il futuro...e poi dirgli che tutto questo che è successo non deve lontanamente inficiare qualsiasi rapporto di lavoro che ho con lui. perchè a me interessa solo la sua testa intelligente (perchè sul lavoro è mister intelligenza) e basta. Stop...il problema è se ci riuscirò senza soffrire ulteriormente o se questa cosa alla fine non mi serve a nulla....
La sposa può essere sia l'unica vittima...ma vai a sapere cosa c'è dietro la loro storia...magari anche lei ha fatto lo stesso??


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Clessi.. Miciolidia ti ha scritto un intervento intelligente, molto intelligente, ragionevole, maturo, sensibile.
ora, magari non vuoi risponderle, ma spero davvero che tu lo abbia letto e considerato.

ps=andare ora a cena fuori con lui, non è per buttargli addosso tutto ciò che pensi, secondo me, e non è nemmeno per dirgli che il vostro rapporto di lavoro deve continuare, perchè non hai bisogno di dirglielo ora, nè così, nè di testarti sul piano della sofferenza in un momento della tua vita in cui sei così confusa. questo, nella mia esperienza, è l'ultimo stadio dell'autolesionismo: quello in cui progetti tutta una serie di vendette da attuare e cattiverie da dire, solo perchè una parte di te spera che lui si ravveda miracolosamente e che ti dica in ginocchio che ha sbagliato, che sei la sua stella, che sei l'unica per lui ecc.
ti stai facendo male, e ne uscirai oltretutto con l'orgoglio a pezzi pentendoti a morte di questo ultimo atto. poi se lo vuoi fare fallo, però.. io ci rifletterei.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Clessidra, è evidente che tu sia in completa confusione.
> 
> 
> Tu sei una donna, che ha investito in un contenitore che non poteva contenere il tuo amore.
> ...


Cara,
sono davvero commossa da tutta questa cura nell'analisi della mia situazione...mi stringe il cuore sentirti così vicina e preoccupata per me, nonostante non ci conosciamo hai "sprecato" del tuo tempo per me...ho le lacrime agli occhi GRAZIE DAVVERO!!! alle volte mi sento un vero peso per voi tutti... Ti devo fare anche i complimenti per la rappresentazione realistica della situazione...E' assurdo come tu riesca a capire così bene cose che a malapena sono riuscita a valutare io stessa che ci sono dentro...
Lo so...ho sbagliato ancora a scrivere quella email...ma non potevo permettermi di lasciare le mie grida disperate sole al vento...Sono scappata di fronte a lui e non ho fatto altro che insultarlo e scrivere parte delle cose che tu hai ben riassunto in email e messaggi offensivi........come sai sono costretta a vederlo e sentirlo per lavoro altre volte e non ne posso fare a meno. La mia unica rivincita e so che mi costerà cara potrebbe essere solo quella dell'indifferenza e dell'uscita elegante (assumendomi in parte anche la mia colpa...essermi innamorata di qlc che non esiste in una storia malata ed essermi illusa), ma so bene che potrei tornare a casa distrutta...Questa cosa mi spaventa moltissimo...e potrebbe anche essere vero il contrario ma ho solo pochi momenti di lucidità purtroppo....
Non so che fare...giuro che non lo so...ci rifletterò attentamente su quello che mi hai detto...
Grazie di cuore
Un abbraccio grande, forte e un bacione enorme
Clessy


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Clessi.. Miciolidia ti ha scritto un intervento intelligente, molto intelligente, ragionevole, maturo, sensibile.
> ora, magari non vuoi risponderle, ma spero davvero che tu lo abbia letto e considerato.
> 
> ps=andare ora a cena fuori con lui, non è per buttargli addosso tutto ciò che pensi, secondo me, e non è nemmeno per dirgli che il vostro rapporto di lavoro deve continuare, perchè non hai bisogno di dirglielo ora, nè così, nè di testarti sul piano della sofferenza in un momento della tua vita in cui sei così confusa. questo, nella mia esperienza, è l'ultimo stadio dell'autolesionismo: quello in cui progetti tutta una serie di vendette da attuare e cattiverie da dire, solo perchè una parte di te spera che lui si ravveda miracolosamente e che ti dica in ginocchio che ha sbagliato, che sei la sua stella, che sei l'unica per lui ecc.
> ti stai facendo male, e ne uscirai oltretutto con l'orgoglio a pezzi pentendoti a morte di questo ultimo atto. poi se lo vuoi fare fallo, però.. io ci rifletterei.


Non vorrei insultarlo...l'ho già fatto vorrei farlo sentire un verme ed essere indifferente...non so come spiegarlo o forse sono ormai partita di testa....Non si ravvederà MAI!!! tra 3 mesi si sposa!!!!ma ti sembra possibile che io speri in qualcosa del genere?non so cosa voglio fare...sento il bisogno di fare qualcosa...mi manca un pezzo della storia...mi manca un pezzo di dimostrazione della mia superiorità...magari, magari ci provasse con me...sarebbe la mia rivincita... un rifiuto freddo!!!!!!!anche se poi scapperò a casa a piangere...grazie


----------



## Old Otella82 (15 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non vorrei insultarlo...l'ho già fatto vorrei farlo sentire un verme ed essere indifferente...non so come spiegarlo o forse sono ormai partita di testa....Non si ravvederà MAI!!! tra 3 mesi si sposa!!!!ma ti sembra possibile che io speri in qualcosa del genere?non so cosa voglio fare...sento il bisogno di fare qualcosa...mi manca un pezzo della storia...mi manca un pezzo di dimostrazione della mia superiorità...magari, magari ci provasse con me...sarebbe la mia rivincita... un rifiuto freddo!!!!!!!anche se poi scapperò a casa a piangere...grazie


Cara Clessy, coraggio!

sei tu stessa che dici di essere confusa, di non capirci niente, di aver voglia di urlare.. come puoi pensare di riuscire ad essere fredda in questa situazione?!
pensa a te, fai qualcosa per te, cancella lui dalla tua mente, provaci almeno!
lui si sposa, rispetto per te non ne ha avuto e non ne avrà, se si presenta alla cena è solo perchè la situazione lo diverte, sa di essere nella posizione del più forte. 
ora che la cosa è così fresca gli vai a dire "sono delusa ti sei comportato da farabutto" e lui capisce "sono pazza di te e ti odio perchè non mi vuoi più". 
la dimostrazione della tua superiorità c'è, esiste e sai dov'è?! nel prenderti cura di te stessa e tornare quando sarai pronta, a testa alta, a fronteggiarlo con vera indifferenza.
non so se hai letto un post recente di un ragazzo, che aveva mollato la sua ragazza dopo 5 anni perchè voleva altro. lei lo ha cercato tanto, ha pianto, ha aspettato, e lui.. niente.
dopo non essersi fatta sentire per un po' si è presentata all'ospedale dove era ricoverato lui, in tailleur, tacchi alti, modi spigliati, e un nuovo amore.
..e lui lì ha capito che ha perso il treno.

dai Clessi fai uno sforzo!! ti abbraccio.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Cara Clessy, coraggio!
> 
> sei tu stessa che dici di essere confusa, di non capirci niente, di aver voglia di urlare.. come puoi pensare di riuscire ad essere fredda in questa situazione?!
> pensa a te, fai qualcosa per te, cancella lui dalla tua mente, provaci almeno!
> ...


Grazie cara,
capisco quello che vuoi dire...ci rifletterò prometto...Hai perfettamente ragione...sono fuori di testa adesso non ragiono freddamente...come vorrei seguire il tuo consiglio adesso...ma c'è una parte di me che non so perchè è testarda...si intestardisce, si ribella, si sente di dover recitare un terzo atto...adesso...Per dirindindina scustemi tutti davvero...sono angosciosa e ridicola...mi vergogno di me stessa...
Buona notte e un bacione


----------



## Old simo (15 Febbraio 2007)

*Cle....*

Certo che me lo ricordo...esatto non lo sapevo che era impegnato...Non ho intenzione di uscirci per andarci a letto!!!lungi da me...ho solo bisogno di fare chiarezza dentro di me ed è inutile che continui a chiedere a voi...se, come, cosa...inutile!!voglio parlare con lui...voglio dirgli in faccia molto serenamente che è un deficiente, che è stato uno Str, che non me ne frega nulla di lui ora perchè non esiste più il sogno, il futuro...e poi dirgli che tutto questo che è successo non deve lontanamente inficiare qualsiasi rapporto di lavoro che ho con lui. perchè a me interessa solo la sua testa intelligente (perchè sul lavoro è mister intelligenza) e basta. Stop...il problema è se ci riuscirò senza soffrire ulteriormente o se questa cosa alla fine non mi serve a nulla....
La sposa può essere sia l'unica vittima...ma vai a sapere cosa c'è dietro la loro storia...magari anche lei ha fatto lo stesso??

Su cosa ci sia dietro la loro storia....credo solo loro (forse) possano saperlo...se lei ha fatto o fa lo stesso e continuano "d'amore e d'accordo" (coppia aperta?????)evidentemente a loro sta bene cosi'...quindi sta bene a tutti. Ma questo non possiamo saperlo....Personalmete mi auguro (x lei) che anche la sua ragazza sia cosi', perchè un tipo simile solo questo merita...Il problema pero' credo non sia questo, cioè la loro storia, e neanche il fatto che tu debba fare chiarezza dentro di te perchè credo che tu sappia benissimo cosa provi e senti(si capisce da cio' che scrivi). io non credo che rivedendolo riusciresti a dirgli che non te ne frega piu' nulla di lui, semplicemente xchè non è cosi', xchè l'amore non finisce cosi' all'improvviso. Lui sa che sei "debole"...e magari questo lo fa sentire un grande, e magari ci proverà pure con te....e non credo che riusciresti a dire no, perchè, ripeto, in fondo in te la speranza che qualcosa cambi c'è. Qualsiasi cosa deciderai andrà ovviamente bene purchè tu sia consapevole e convinta di cio' che fai....prendendo poi anche tutte le conseguenze, positive o negative che siano.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2007)

> ...magari, magari ci provasse con me...sarebbe la mia rivincita... un rifiuto freddo!!!!!!!anche se poi scapperò a casa a piangere...grazie


[/quote]


Guarda che non è escluso che non lo faccia, anzi....

Ma a differenza di quella storia <reale che otella ti ha narrato, dove la protagonista a testa alta gli ha dato le spalle perchè sicura di se stessa..tu non sei nelle stesse condizioni e male ti potresti ancora fare come giustamente Otella ti ha fatto notare.

tu gli piacevi prima e gli piacerai anche domani e dopodomani.

Devi capire quello che fa male a te e quello che no.

a. ti presenti da strafiga quale sei ,ci prova, e tu lo sfanculizzi 

risulatato : tu ci stai male come un cane, e lui dirà " vabbè..ti capisco" con un aria da cerebroleso , leggero come un moscone. e intanto al muro NON Lo HAI SPIACCICATO eti roderà da morire!!! ti darai della stronsa.. tredicimila volte virgola uno.


b . ti presenti da strafiga, ci prova, e accade di nuovo. ti allontaneresti come un verme, stando male da cane, come ora. e il moscone ancora non è spiaccicato, anzi, piu' robustoso et forte che mai.


c. Alla vigilia dell'appuntamento, o poco prima vedi tu ( con sto str, ci devi lavorà) gli dici di averci ripensato, con un aria assolutamente serena ( beviti qualcosa, fatte una pera, insomma fai qualcosa) e gli dici che hai cambiato idea perchè è inutile che tu lo veda. Non aggiugerebbe nulla, e nulla toglierebbe ...perchè già molto hai ricevuto. e che sei certa che la vostra collaborazione di lavoro si potrà avvalere ancora di quella fervida intelligenza che ha saputo dimostrare in questi mesi.

con un sorriso cosi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tirato a lucido.


Tesora cara, dopo avergli detto questo , e ne sono certa, ti sentirai come piu' non ti senti da settimane. E sai perchè?

Perchè sarai TU finalmente, a dettare le regole del gioco, tu avrai superato te stessa,la tua volontà...e non piu' lui, che a questo punto sicuramente rimarrà quantomeno sorpreso, e per un moscone , credimi ( perchè oltre non si puo' sperare da un moscone ) sarà una sconfitta, leggera come lui ,ma sconfitta perchè lo avrai colpito nel punto piu' vulnerabile dicendogli silenziosamente IO NON HO PIU BISOGNO DI TE. e sciafff appiccicato sul muro.

e poi vediamo se la tua autostima vacilla come oggi.

...tanto poi arriviamo noi col pulmino.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





notte stella, notte a Otella e a tutti carissimi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2007)

*x Clessidra*

Ho letto tutti i saggi consigli, molto ben argomentati, fino all'ultimo di Micio che si potrebbe veramente considerare conclusivo.
Ma ..c'è un ma..ma a te basterebbe chiudere così?
Se il non concluso ti pesa, se senti la necessità del terzo atto..devi avere un incontro.
Anche a costo di star male, ma non è che ora tu stia bene. Semplicemente procrastini il tempo in cui lo "uccidi".
Credo che tu senta che c'è del "non detto". Non so se è vero o se il "non detto" sia meglio non sentirlo, ma tu lo vuoi sentire.
La proposta di una pizza mi sembra però fuori luogo..tu mangeresti? Forse è un modo per dirti che è disponibile per un tempo non compresso come un pranzo o un caffè..ma la pizza ha un che di lieve che contrasta con la vostra situazione..ma non saprei quale potrebbe essere il posto giusto. Io preferirei un locale dove si può entrare alle 7 e uscire a mezzanotte, ma non un ristorante/pizzeria. Ma forse mi immedesimo troppo in te e proietto su di te insofferenze mie.
Rifletti su quel di cui hai bisogno e decidi...comunque andrà sarà un successo (avrai fatto quel di cui hai bisogno con coraggio) e una desertificazione (avrai affrontato il dolore senza paura)...se di far "pulizia" di erbacce col napalm hai bisogno.
Un bacio 

	
	
		
		
	


	






P.S. Nulla contro i conventi..ci soggiorno (beh proprio convento non è, ma pensionato di suore) quando vado a Rma, ma di essere delle ..murate ..non mi passa per la testa..sono troppo ottimista?


----------



## Bruja (15 Febbraio 2007)

*Persa*

[
P.S. Nulla contro i conventi..ci soggiorno (beh proprio convento non è, ma pensionato di suore) quando vado a Rma, ma di essere delle ..murate ..non mi passa per la testa..sono troppo ottimista? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 [/quote]

Ho mai detto che non ci siano delle porticine in fondo al chiostro? Ho mai menzionato che qualcuno vi chiuda alla sera nelle cellette? .............
Vai in pace sorella e nopn ti indurre in tentazione, ma se capita.............sarai una sorella prodiga in più  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Badessa


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Febbraio 2007)

_Guarda che non è escluso che non lo faccia, anzi...._

_Ma a differenza di quella storia <reale che otella ti ha narrato, dove la protagonista a testa alta gli ha dato le spalle perchè sicura di se stessa..tu non sei nelle stesse condizioni e male ti potresti ancora fare come giustamente Otella ti ha fatto notare._

_tu gli piacevi prima e gli piacerai anche domani e dopodomani._

_Devi capire quello che fa male a te e quello che no._

_a. ti presenti da strafiga quale sei ,ci prova, e tu lo sfanculizzi _

_risulatato : tu ci stai male come un cane, e lui dirà " vabbè..ti capisco" con un aria da cerebroleso , leggero come un moscone. e intanto al muro NON Lo HAI SPIACCICATO eti roderà da morire!!! ti darai della stronsa.. tredicimila volte virgola uno._


_b . ti presenti da strafiga, ci prova, e accade di nuovo. ti allontaneresti come un verme, stando male da cane, come ora. e il moscone ancora non è spiaccicato, anzi, piu' robustoso et forte che mai._


_c. Alla vigilia dell'appuntamento, o poco prima vedi tu ( con sto str, ci devi lavorà) gli dici di averci ripensato, con un aria assolutamente serena ( beviti qualcosa, fatte una pera, insomma fai qualcosa) e gli dici che hai cambiato idea perchè è inutile che tu lo veda. Non aggiugerebbe nulla, e nulla toglierebbe ...perchè già molto hai ricevuto. e che sei certa che la vostra collaborazione di lavoro si potrà avvalere ancora di quella fervida intelligenza che ha saputo dimostrare in questi mesi._

_con un sorriso cosi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tirato a lucido._


_Tesora cara, dopo avergli detto questo , e ne sono certa, ti sentirai come piu' non ti senti da settimane. E sai perchè?_

_Perchè sarai TU finalmente, a dettare le regole del gioco, tu avrai superato te stessa,la tua volontà...e non piu' lui, che a questo punto sicuramente rimarrà quantomeno sorpreso, e per un moscone , credimi ( perchè oltre non si puo' sperare da un moscone ) sarà una sconfitta, leggera come lui ,ma sconfitta perchè lo avrai colpito nel punto piu' vulnerabile dicendogli silenziosamente IO NON HO PIU BISOGNO DI TE. e sciafff appiccicato sul muro._

_e poi vediamo se la tua autostima vacilla come oggi._

_...tanto poi arriviamo noi col pulmino.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

_notte stella, notte a Otella e a tutti carissimi.[/quote]_

Cara Micio,
devo dire che sono molto tentata dal seguire il tuo consiglio. Come sempre, molto chiaramente, sei riuscita a stilare una precisa analisi causa-effetto delle conseguenze negative che quell'incontro avrebbe per me. So bene che è la decisione giusta da prendere, ne sono più che convinta...quell'incontro non mi servirebbe a nulla, è vero. Lui si sta per sposare e questa è l'unica realtà con cui mi devo raffrontare...non avrebbe alcun senso parlare, vedersi per dirsi cosa??ora che le carte sono scoperte e il dado è tratto. In effetti rinfangare a lui tante cose non ha nemmeno senso, perchè le conosce già, le ha fatte lui e se le ha fatte questo dimostra già di per sè che genere di uomo è. Io non voglio giustificarmi, ho sbagliato, lo ammetto.....dovevo trovare la forza di uscire da una situazione simile, ma ero talmente debole...dipendente da lui....Alla sua presenza mi sentirei non solo riaprire la ferita, ma anche il libro dei ricordi...è vero...Ho paura a ripensare a tutto quello che ho passato in questo mese e ora che mi si sta rimarginando quella ferita enorme non posso permettermi di riaprirla...
Micio, appena mi manderà lunedì la email per decidere il giorno del nostro incontro...gli risponderò con le parole che mi hai detto tu. Lo farò per me stessa...e spero che questa forza che è spuntata in me ora, continui ad accompagnarmi fino al momento di ricezione della sua email...La voglia di concludere con questo terzo atto credo che sia ancora dimostrazione della mia dipendenza da lui, dall'abitudine di vederlo, sentirlo e amarlo tutti i giorni da un anno a questa parte...
un bacione e grazie per la tua attenzione e disponibilità!!!!
Clessy


----------



## Bruja (15 Febbraio 2007)

*Brava Clessy*

E' la tua affermazione circa quello che vuoi e che non vuoi quella che conta. 
Non vuoi e non puoi più arrovellarti per una persona che è già fuori dalla tua vita; che esista come essere umano o cliente conta un due di briscola...........
Lui non conta sia che lo intontri sia che declini.............esci dal pensiero dipendente da come farebbe, sarebbe o direbbe lui. Che te ne importa ormai.
Questa è la sola, unica e vera realtà..................... che vada incontro al suo destino che per invidiabile che sia, visti i soggetti, non è troppo da ambire. Tu hai una vita vera e completa da vivere..................è ora che tu cominci..............da adesso, ora, subito!!!
Quello che lui pensa è interessante come conoscere le vie di Timbuctù !!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Otella82 (16 Febbraio 2007)

[Otella prende due "pon pon" e santellando comincia ad intonare:]

dammi una C dammi una L dammi una E dammi una S dammi una S dammi una Y...

Cleeeeeessssy!!!!!
forza Clessy, non mi dimentico di te, ma tu butta nel dimenticatoio il tizio finchè dalla sponda del fiume non ne vedrai passare il cadavere (che passerà passerà.. dai retta!).

Ne uscirai più forte, più bella, e per la prossima volta non ripeterai questo stesso errore (ne farai altri com'è umano che sia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )

Non dargli la soddisfazione di essere lui a gestire il gioco per l'ennesima volta, vedrai che giocare da solo non gli piacerà, ti cercherà, e tu gli insegnerai un gioco tutto diverso quando sarai pronta.

Un abbraccione e un tifo spropositato per la mia coetanea del forum!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (16 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> [Otella prende due "pon pon" e santellando comincia ad intonare:]
> 
> dammi una C dammi una L dammi una E dammi una S dammi una S dammi una Y...
> 
> ...


Magari coetanea!!!di anni ne ho 30!...grazie del complimento, in effetti di testa ne dimostro 12! guarda per ora sono ferma sul no...prox settimana quando mi scriverà un'email per metterci d'accordo gli scriverò quello che mi avete consigliato....spero solo di non cambiare idea nel w-e...sapete che sono un turbine in divenire...eheh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cmq sei tanto cara, grazie tante per le belle parole


----------



## Old Otella82 (16 Febbraio 2007)

Vabbè io vado per i 25.. quasi coetanea su!

Clessyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy non cambiare idea non cambiare ide su su coraggio, pensa a te stessa e fidati: se vuoi la vendetta, se vuoi l'indifferenza, se vuoi insultarlo per fargli male, se vuoi ridergli in faccia, qualunque cosa tu voglia verrà meglio quando il tuo sentimento sarà passato e tu ricomincerai a volerti bene e ad amare un'altra persona. 

un consiglio:
quando ricevi la mail prima di rispondere passa di qui, così rispolveri i bei post di Miciolidia, ripassi, e ti riconvinci.

baci!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (16 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Vabbè io vado per i 25.. quasi coetanea su!
> 
> Clessyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy non cambiare idea non cambiare ide su su coraggio, pensa a te stessa e fidati: se vuoi la vendetta, se vuoi l'indifferenza, se vuoi insultarlo per fargli male, se vuoi ridergli in faccia, qualunque cosa tu voglia verrà meglio quando il tuo sentimento sarà passato e tu ricomincerai a volerti bene e ad amare un'altra persona.
> 
> ...


ottimo consiglio!!!!! 
ti prometto che mi rileggerò tutto e poi rispondo: NO!!!
grazie
Clessy


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Un'ultima considerazione*

Premetto che conoscete la mia decisione attuale: Non andare perchè solo al pensiero ci sto male. Abbiamo fino ad ora valutato la mia posizione...Non devo andare perchè mi faccio male...perchè lui si sentirebbe forte, mi distruggerebbe, mi umilierebbe, mi riaprirebbe la ferita, mi farebbe abbaiare come un cagnolino, ecc...ecc...Praticamente è un assassino....
Ma lui...perchè vuole venire a quell'incontro e per lo più la sera a cena??? non capisco...Rischia che io urli, che io pianga, che io lo tratti male, che io abbia una reazione spropositata (come ho già avuto con lui in passato...quante volte l'ho cacciato in occasioni tipo questa, dove volevo da lui una risposta chiara e quando mi diceva non riesco a lasciarla, dammi tempo...2 picchiate non gliele negava nessuno altro che momenti di amore, vi assicuro)... e rischia che magari qualsiasi persona possa vederci insieme...Una amica di lei, un amico di lui o di lei, insomma non ci vediamo mica in un luogo privato???e poi perchè continuare a prolungare un discorso che cmq a lui non serve...Mi conosce e sa bene che non sarei MAI disposta a cedere!!!non l'ho fatto 3 mesi fa non vedo perchè lo dovrei fare ora...Poi non parliamo del fatto che la prima volta che abbiamo fatto l'amore ho fatto passare 6 mesi

La risposta della Lupa la conosco già: Minghia Clessì e finiscila di romperci le palle tutti i giorni!!!questo non ti vuole se sta a sposa!non gliene fotte un caxxo di te e tu stai a scrivere post


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*

Senti perchè a tutte queste domande che ti stai facendo non provi a rispondere nello stesso modo che ha usato lui?............. come dicono a Napoli, FUTTITENNE!!  
Non credi che qualunque siano le risposte non serviranno comunque a cambiare un millimetro?  
Questi è girare a vuoto pensieri e parole............. e credimi, lo dico con tutta la convinzione e comprensione possibile!
Bruja


----------



## Old Otella82 (16 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Premetto che conoscete la mia decisione attuale: Non andare perchè solo al pensiero ci sto male. Abbiamo fino ad ora valutato la mia posizione...Non devo andare perchè mi faccio male...perchè lui si sentirebbe forte, mi distruggerebbe, mi umilierebbe, mi riaprirebbe la ferita, mi farebbe abbaiare come un cagnolino, ecc...ecc...Praticamente è un assassino....
> Ma lui...perchè vuole venire a quell'incontro e per lo più la sera a cena??? non capisco...Rischia che io urli, che io pianga, che io lo tratti male, che io abbia una reazione spropositata (come ho già avuto con lui in passato...quante volte l'ho cacciato in occasioni tipo questa, dove volevo da lui una risposta chiara e quando mi diceva non riesco a lasciarla, dammi tempo...2 picchiate non gliele negava nessuno altro che momenti di amore, vi assicuro)... e rischia che magari qualsiasi persona possa vederci insieme...Una amica di lei, un amico di lui o di lei, insomma non ci vediamo mica in un luogo privato???e poi perchè continuare a prolungare un discorso che cmq a lui non serve...Mi conosce e sa bene che non sarei MAI disposta a cedere!!!non l'ho fatto 3 mesi fa non vedo perchè lo dovrei fare ora...Poi non parliamo del fatto che la prima volta che abbiamo fatto l'amore ho fatto passare 6 mesi
> 
> La risposta della Lupa la conosco già: Minghia Clessì e finiscila di romperci le palle tutti i giorni!!!questo non ti vuole se sta a sposa!non gliene fotte un caxxo di te e tu stai a scrivere post


Clessy, la mia prima considerazione è questa: cosa ti importa di sapere perchè lo fa?! ti stai ancora aspettando qualcosa?! (nonostante tu dica che non vuoi più nulla da lui che non ci ricadresti mai ecc ecc, continui a farti queste domande. attenta)
non puoi aspettarti più nulla Clessy, ti ha mollata e con poco riguardo per giunta.

Quanto a lui.. se viene è perchè si sente forte, è sicuro del tuo interesse per lui, e se farai una scenata che importa?! può mentire bene, lavorate insieme, e una donna che si sta per sposare crederebbe al suo uomo più che alle voci.

comunque Clessy, perchè viene?! nulla di lusinghiero, nulla che possa spingerti a presentarti, nulla che possa farti stare meglio. lascia che lui bolla nel suo brodo, e tu comincia a svegliarti la mattina, andare a lavoro, guardarti un film, mangiare, considerare, commentare, sperare, divertirti, pensando a te, non ad una persona che non ti merita, non ti vuole, e con la quale non ci sarà più nulla. PENSA A TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (16 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Clessy, la mia prima considerazione è questa: cosa ti importa di sapere perchè lo fa?! ti stai ancora aspettando qualcosa?! (nonostante tu dica che non vuoi più nulla da lui che non ci ricadresti mai ecc ecc, continui a farti queste domande. attenta)
> non puoi aspettarti più nulla Clessy, ti ha mollata e con poco riguardo per giunta.
> 
> Quanto a lui.. se viene è perchè si sente forte, è sicuro del tuo interesse per lui, e se farai una scenata che importa?! può mentire bene, lavorate insieme, e una donna che si sta per sposare crederebbe al suo uomo più che alle voci.
> ...


Di una risposta come questa avevo bisogno!!!!grazie


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (19 Febbraio 2007)

...cari...visto che non l'ho più sentito, penso proprio che il problema si è risolto da solo....non mi tocca neanche risposndergli: no ci ho ripensato bla bla...Meglio così, cmq anche questa era un'ipotesi che avevo tenuto in conto...
un bacione a tutti
ps: per la cronaca mi sento molto meglio...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...cari...visto che non l'ho più sentito, penso proprio che il problema si è risolto da solo....non mi tocca neanche risposndergli: no ci ho ripensato bla bla...Meglio così, cmq anche questa era un'ipotesi che avevo tenuto in conto...
> un bacione a tutti
> ps: per la cronaca mi sento molto meglio...


 

Questa è una buona notizia 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ora però non mi riandare in crisi di nuovo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Un bacio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2007)

*X Clessidra*






  BRAVAA


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Non mi merito*

tutti questi complimenti...C'è una novità...la conclusione di questa storia è arrivata...Ieri sera mi ha chiamato...era sotto casa mia mi ha chiesto se scendevo se potevamo andare a bere qualcosa...Io ero molto tranquilla...e sono andata...Ovviamente non ho seguito i consigli che mi avete dato ma avevo bisogno di farlo e adesso sto meglio...Abbiamo parlato molto, mi ha chiesto scusa per tutto, si è preso le sue responsabilità, non si poteva nascondere dietro un dito...Mi ha detto che con me ha provato delle sensazioni bellissime e il ricordo rimarrà sempre dentro di lui...(anche se era molto diverso dalle altre volte era molto freddo, molto razionale, aveva quasi paura di me...) e che non ha potuto resistere al mio fascino.Io ero molto serena, davvero...ormai non c'era nulla che lui dicesse che potesse farmi male....anzi ho capito che per lui non sono stata solo un gioco...Mi ha detto che non ha mai avuto intenzione di lasciarla, tranne all'inizio della ns storia...anche se l'uomo vive in un dubbio continuo...Mi ha confermato che lei è una ragazza molto dura e maschiaccio e cmq non ha mai avuto nessun sospetto che lui la tradisse. E' stata lei a chiedergli di sposarlo ad ottobre, beh certo lui ha accettato.Credo che lui abbia bisogno di una donna come lei e non come me che sono così fragile forse perchè lui è fondamentalmente un insicuro...Mi ha raccontato che ha sofferto molto in passato a 25 anni si è innamorato di una ragazza e la avrebbe sposata subito, ma le loro strade si sono divise e che poi per 6 anni è stato solo e ha incontrato solo donne senza scrupoli e superficiali nei rapporti (erano quasi uomini mi diceva)...poi ha avuto una storia di convivenza di un anno e quando era in crisi ha incontrato la pediatra...e dopo 2 anni si stanno sposando. Lo vedevo felice nella sua scelta, molto convinto...Abbiamo anche molto scherzato...non so che dire...mi sembra tutto così assurdo...Lui mi ha detto che secondo lui io pensavo che lui era un pazzo incosciente...non osava immaginare cosa io pensassi di lui...Mi spiace solo di non essere riuscita a farlo innamorare di me e magari avere cambiato la storia...non so cosa non gli piaccia di em (forse la parte di me fragile, timida e insicura perchè riflette la sua...quella che non vorrebbe avere)...Sto scrivendo a vanvera...alla fine mi ha dato un bacio, un bellissimo bacio di addio che resterà sempre nei miei ricordi, ma prima mi ha chiesto: posso baciarti?lo farò solo se poi non pensi che io non sia convinto...A voi...


----------



## Old Ari (20 Febbraio 2007)

Ma che cavolo gli passa per la testa a questi uomini?
Io non capisco.


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessy*

Ha baciato se stesso , non te.
Ha costruito l'enesimo monumento al suo Ego bisognoso di conferme.
Così è convinto che avrai di lui un buon ricordo; anzi lui vuole non uscire mai dalla tua vita.Temeva che lo avresti distrutto nei ricordi.
Non ama nessuno, se non se stesso.
Molte persone (uomini e donne sono così).


Se tu non lo avessi baciato, e fossi rimasta gelida, avresti invertito le parti. Ormai é andata...

Non ci pensare più e guarda avanti. Gli Uomini veri esistono. Lui era solo un ominide.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo gli passa per la testa a questi uomini?
> Io non capisco.


 
Ari, non dirmelo...tu che ne pensi?


----------



## Old Ari (20 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Ari, non dirmelo...tu che ne pensi?


No, no. Non me lo chiedere. Io non capisco proprio.
Anzi vorrei avere il parere di un uomo a volte per comprendere.
Questo non ha mai pensato a lasciarla, ti bacia alla fine..... Boh...a parte che tu ora sei più forte, ma si può giocare proprio così con i sentimenti degli altri? Non capisco.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ha baciato se stesso , non te.
> Ha costruito l'enesimo monumento al suo Ego bisognoso di conferme.
> Così è convinto che avrai di lui un buon ricordo; anzi lui vuole non uscire mai dalla tua vita.Temeva che lo avresti distrutto nei ricordi.
> Non ama nessuno, se non se stesso.
> ...


Cosa sarebbe cambiato a non baciarlo?cosa? è vero credo che lui sia fondamentalemnte egoista...non ha rispetto nè per me nè per lei...cmq è andata...credo che adesso si senta a posto con la coscienza e abbia chiuso il capitolo con me...Non è vero che non vuole uscire dalla mia vita, lo vuole eccome!
un bacio e grazie Iris...scusa se non ho seguito il tuo consiglio di non andare, ma avevo bisogno di capire...tanto ormai più ferita di quanto non fossi stata non potevo esserlo...Non vorrei mai avere un uomo come lui al mio fianco...mi distruggerebbe e farebbe schifo


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> No, no. Non me lo chiedere. Io non capisco proprio.
> Anzi vorrei avere il parere di un uomo a volte per comprendere.
> Questo non ha mai pensato a lasciarla, ti bacia alla fine..... Boh...a parte che tu ora sei più forte, ma si può giocare proprio così con i sentimenti degli altri? Non capisco.


Già sono più forte...dopo questa esperienza come non esserlo? già mi ha baciata ma cosa può significare un bacio???il nulla


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2007)

*clessy*

Un bacio é secondo la sua testina bacata, il giusto sugello ad un amore che tu hai senza dubbio nutrito per lui, che al contrario non ti ha nemmeno rispettato.
Vuole lasciare il rimpianto di sè. E' così difficile da capire?

Vuole rimanere nei tuoi pensieri...ma non vuole che tu gli rompa i coglioni!!!

Non è unico, è un banalissimo ometto.


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*

Ha fatto la sua scena madre, vuole lasciare un ricordo decente di sè, ma la sua strada è tracciata con la pediatra che lo ha preso per mano e gli ha detto vieni con me che sono la tua guida. (E chi se lo lasciava scappare un uomo plasmabile vista la penuria, e considerando il carattere imperativo che ha lei?)
Un solo pensiero di chiusura.................meno male che si sposa l'altra!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ha fatto la sua scena madre, vuole lasciare un ricordo decente di sè, ma la sua strada è tracciata con la pediatra che lo ha preso per mano e gli ha detto vieni con me che sono la tua guida. (E chi se lo lasciava scappare un uomo plasmabile vista la penuria, e considerando il carattere imperativo che ha lei?)
> Un solo pensiero di chiusura.................meno male che si sposa l'altra!
> Bruja


già menomale che si sposa l'altra...ma io in tutto ciò a che sono servita???


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> già menomale che si sposa l'altra...ma io in tutto ciò a che sono servita???


 
Preferirei non dirtelo, ma tu pensa male.......... e non per quello che ha fatto a te ma per quello che è lui!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Preferirei non dirtelo, ma tu pensa male.......... e non per quello che ha fatto a te ma per quello che è lui!
> Bruja


insomma sono stata il suo addio al nubilato per un anno...solo sesso...ludio...e nient'altro...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (20 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> insomma sono stata il suo addio al nubilato per un anno...solo sesso...ludio...e nient'altro...


 
Consolati Cles! capita anche a noi ometti di fungere da simpatico trastullo. Però - non voglio infierire su di te che stai soffrendo molto - ma un piccolo appuntino a me stesso mi sento di muoverlo. Cosa mi potevo aspettare da una storia del genere ? il fatto di averci creduto, di averla portata alle estreme conseguenze, il fatto di essere stato pronto a lasciare tutto sono attenuanti si ma ..... ripeto, razionalmente, cosa mai ci si poteva aspettare da persone impegnate? io non la condanno non riesco a dire che mi fa schifo, anzi provo sicuramente affetto ma so per certo che quella è una maniera di amare che non porta grande felicità. sapersi sempre controllare, dire che si ama quando in realtà non è vero è un inganno soprattutto per se stessi oltre per il malcapitato/a. Tu io e molti altri qui stanno soffrendo molto ma - alla fine - credo che chi sappia amare davvero, alla lunga, possa essere più felice e completo di chi dice di amare e confonde affetto, sesso e comodità con il vero amore. coraggio Cles, voltiamo pagina....

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> La risposta della Lupa la conosco già: Minghia Clessì e finiscila di romperci le palle tutti i giorni!!!questo non ti vuole se sta a sposa!non gliene fotte un caxxo di te e tu stai a scrivere post


Cle! Questa non l'avevo vista!

Mi sono un pò persa in questi giorni... anyway... è finito tutto stellina, dai!

Bon, fine, lui la sua spiegazione te l'ha data, ci piaccia o no non c'è altra scelta che pigliarla per buona.

Cosa sei stata lo sa solo lui, o forse nemmeno.

L'importante è quello che sei oggi, e oggi sei solo per te!

Avanti!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Consolati Cles! capita anche a noi ometti di fungere da simpatico trastullo. Però - non voglio infierire su di te che stai soffrendo molto - ma un piccolo appuntino a me stesso mi sento di muoverlo. Cosa mi potevo aspettare da una storia del genere ? il fatto di averci creduto, di averla portata alle estreme conseguenze, il fatto di essere stato pronto a lasciare tutto sono attenuanti si ma ..... ripeto, razionalmente, cosa mai ci si poteva aspettare da persone impegnate? io non la condanno non riesco a dire che mi fa schifo, anzi provo sicuramente affetto ma so per certo che quella è una maniera di amare che non porta grande felicità. sapersi sempre controllare, dire che si ama quando in realtà non è vero è un inganno soprattutto per se stessi oltre per il malcapitato/a. Tu io e molti altri qui stanno soffrendo molto ma - alla fine - credo che chi sappia amare davvero, alla lunga, possa essere più felice e completo di chi dice di amare e confonde affetto, sesso e comodità con il vero amore. coraggio Cles, voltiamo pagina....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Caro quanto mi capisci!!!!!
hai ragione, non potevamo aspettarci nulla...però il mio caso è ancora peggiore nel paradosso...voi siete sposati con figli, lui invece ha scelto di sposarsi nell'apice più intenso della storia con me....la cosa che mi dà più fastidio è il fatto di non sapere se a loro modo ci hanno amato...su cosa provano  e perchè baciarmi???ti dico anche che se mi fossi solo lasciata andare un po' di più e non me ne fossi andata sarebbe successo anche altro....A me lui ha detto che mi ha pensato spesso...che gli sono mancata...ma non so...forse sono tutte bugie....


----------



## Old grace (20 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Consolati Cles! capita anche a noi ometti di fungere da simpatico trastullo. Però - non voglio infierire su di te che stai soffrendo molto - ma un piccolo appuntino a me stesso mi sento di muoverlo. Cosa mi potevo aspettare da una storia del genere ? il fatto di averci creduto, di averla portata alle estreme conseguenze, il fatto di essere stato pronto a lasciare tutto sono attenuanti si ma ..... ripeto, razionalmente, cosa mai ci si poteva aspettare da persone impegnate? io non la condanno non riesco a dire che mi fa schifo, anzi provo sicuramente affetto ma so per certo che quella è una maniera di amare che non porta grande felicità. sapersi sempre controllare, dire che si ama quando in realtà non è vero è un inganno soprattutto per se stessi oltre per il malcapitato/a. Tu io e molti altri qui stanno soffrendo molto ma - alla fine - credo che chi sappia amare davvero, alla lunga, possa essere più felice e completo di chi dice di amare e confonde affetto, sesso e comodità con il vero amore. coraggio Cles, voltiamo pagina....
> 
> bastardo dentro


basty io i fiori oggi li regalo a te, perché sei un uomo molto dolce, sei autentico e soffri con intelligenza. ti auguro ogni bene.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cle! Questa non l'avevo vista!
> 
> Mi sono un pò persa in questi giorni... anyway... è finito tutto stellina, dai!
> 
> ...


 
Grazie Lupa per le tue parole, mi hanno fatto davvero molto piacere!!!
un abbraccio
Clessy


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (20 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> basty io i fiori oggi li regalo a te, perché sei un uomo molto dolce, sei autentico e soffri con intelligenza. ti auguro ogni bene.


 
wow!!! oggi è una bella giornata, non mi capita tutti i giorni di ricevere fiori.... grazie!!!!!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (20 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Caro quanto mi capisci!!!!!
> hai ragione, non potevamo aspettarci nulla...però il mio caso è ancora peggiore nel paradosso...voi siete sposati con figli, lui invece ha scelto di sposarsi nell'apice più intenso della storia con me....la cosa che mi dà più fastidio è il fatto di non sapere se a loro modo ci hanno amato...su cosa provano e perchè baciarmi???ti dico anche che se mi fossi solo lasciata andare un po' di più e non me ne fossi andata sarebbe successo anche altro....A me lui ha detto che mi ha pensato spesso...che gli sono mancata...ma non so...forse sono tutte bugie....


Certo che Ti ha amato!! e come potrebbe essere altrimenti?, e, perdonami, è altrettanto certo che sarebbe successo molto altro se tu solo avessi voluto; ma sei stata forte! sei stata brava, come lo sono stato io a dire basta! - per non farci ancora più male tutti e due - anche la mia lei mi ha sicuramente amato; anche nel loro modo non sarebbero più tornati a bere alla fonte se l'acqua non fosse stata buona.... però, per certe ersone, amare ha un significato diverso, che va oltre. Una domanda che vorrei farle tra qualche anno sarà questa: pensa a quando guarderai negli occhi i tuoi figli, alla sicurezza che gli hai dato, al mondo che hai costruito loro intorno, pensa se potrà mai esservi qualcosa che minaccia tutto questo e pensa però anche che c'e stato qualcuno che - pur provando tutte queste sensazioni - avrebbe fatto di tutto per te. Cosa provi?  MMMMM non so ci sono giorni - come questo - in cui penso proprio che non tutti in amore abbiano la "stessa cilindrata"..... ancora un bacio Cles. e Coraggio, don't give up!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Certo che Ti ha amato!! e come potrebbe essere altrimenti?, e, perdonami, è altrettanto certo che sarebbe successo molto altro se tu solo avessi voluto; ma sei stata forte! sei stata brava, come lo sono stato io a dire basta! - per non farci ancora più male tutti e due - anche la mia lei mi ha sicuramente amato; anche nel loro modo non sarebbero più tornati a bere alla fonte se l'acqua non fosse stata buona.... però, per certe ersone, amare ha un significato diverso, che va oltre. Una domanda che vorrei farle tra qualche anno sarà questa: pensa a quando guarderai negli occhi i tuoi figli, alla sicurezza che gli hai dato, al mondo che hai costruito loro intorno, pensa se potrà mai esservi qualcosa che minaccia tutto questo e pensa però anche che c'e stato qualcuno che - pur provando tutte queste sensazioni - avrebbe fatto di tutto per te. Cosa provi? MMMMM non so ci sono giorni - come questo - in cui penso proprio che non tutti in amore abbiano la "stessa cilindrata"..... ancora un bacio Cles. e Coraggio, don't give up!


Già penso anche io che non tutti abbiamo la stessa cilindrata...sul discorso dell'acqua della fonte forse hai ragione...forse se non mi avesse amato a modo suo la ns non sarebeb stata una storia parallela...forse sarebbe già finita...anche perchè se lui ne avesse altre...non vedo perchè tornare da me...quando la ns storia è stata un trascinarsi infinito...
Che ne pensi di questa frase che un giorno gli ho scritto?e che lui ha condiviso dicendomi che c'è qualcosa di vero nelle mie parole...
"_Non penso nulla di me e di te...credo solo che alle volte la parte di noi che non controlliamo sia speciale e più vera perchè non controllabile..." 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Cle..che dire..

mi spiace che tu sia andata, mi spiace che tu l'abbia visto e che tu metta in dubbio te stessa (sono troppo fragile ecc ecc).
di lui penso peggio di prima, e il bacio secondo me hai fatto male a darglielo. cosa cambia?! gli hai dato conferma, quasi solidarietà, lo hai "lasciato andate" quasi "benedicendo" questo addio. sembra quasi che lui non abbia avuto altra scelta a fare quel che ha fatto.
la vita è una scelta continua, spesso una scelta rischiosa. la gente che parla di istinto e di non poter fare altrimenti parla a vanvera e non ha il coraggio di ammettere di essere responsabile delle cose brutte come delle cose belle che riesce a creare.
mi intristisce questo epilogo, ma ti mando un abbraccio ugualmente sperando che da oggi in poi, davvero, non ci siano altri capitoli su questa storia.
ora pensa a te, solo a te, a nessun'altro che a te. te te te te te e ancora te.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra..*

NON ti ha amato, proprio quell'ultimo bacio è un suggello al NON amore.

Se ne è fottuto di cosa potesse rappresentare per te quel bacio (anche se ha chiesto il permesso, da bravo perbenino), se ne è fottuto di cosa desiderassi tu quando già da ottobre (quando ancora tu ti sentivi "in corsa") aveva detto si all'altra, se ne è fottuto dei tuoi sentimenti quando ha fatto la scenetta dell'incontro per dirti ...che si sposava l'altra!

Cerca solo di lustrare sempre e in ogni suo atteggiamento la SUA immagine, non mi meraviglierei se quando passa davanti ad una vetrina si specchiasse per vedere che figo che è!
E la sua storia con te ...è stata credo solo un'ennesima lucidata al suo ego.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Da a te dell'insicura, della fragile, per allontanare le SUE colpe, le sue prese per i fondelli (se gli hai creduto sei tu che sei la credulona, non lui che è falso come giuda!).

Stop...dimentica!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> NON ti ha amato, proprio quell'ultimo bacio è un suggello al NON amore.
> 
> Se ne è fottuto di cosa potesse rappresentare per te quel bacio (anche se ha chiesto il permesso, da bravo perbenino), se ne è fottuto di cosa desiderassi tu quando già da ottobre (quando ancora tu ti sentivi "in corsa") aveva detto si all'altra, se ne è fottuto dei tuoi sentimenti quando ha fatto la scenetta dell'incontro per dirti ...che si sposava l'altra!
> 
> ...


Non posso che quotarti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Su Clessy "Aripijate"


----------



## Old Ari (20 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> NON ti ha amato, proprio quell'ultimo bacio è un suggello al NON amore.
> 
> Se ne è fottuto di cosa potesse rappresentare per te quel bacio (anche se ha chiesto il permesso, da bravo perbenino), se ne è fottuto di cosa desiderassi tu quando già da ottobre (quando ancora tu ti sentivi "in corsa") aveva detto si all'altra, se ne è fottuto dei tuoi sentimenti quando ha fatto la scenetta dell'incontro per dirti ...che si sposava l'altra!
> 
> ...


Trottolino e tutti gli altri,
vi prego ditemi come si fa ad essere così??????
Ma come è possibile????


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Trottolino e tutti gli altri,
> vi prego ditemi come si fa ad essere così??????
> Ma come è possibile????


Ari, quanti ne conosci che antepongono sempre e solo se stessi agli altri? Io parecchi...

Poi c'è chi limita questa sua "prerogativa" e chi non se ne rende neppure conto e vuole pure ammantarsi da buon samaritano... vedi tu!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Cle..che dire..
> 
> mi spiace che tu sia andata, mi spiace che tu l'abbia visto e che tu metta in dubbio te stessa (sono troppo fragile ecc ecc).
> di lui penso peggio di prima, e il bacio secondo me hai fatto male a darglielo. cosa cambia?! gli hai dato conferma, quasi solidarietà, lo hai "lasciato andate" quasi "benedicendo" questo addio. sembra quasi che lui non abbia avuto altra scelta a fare quel che ha fatto.
> ...


Questa storia è finita. Stop...dimentica! per me è morto...quel bacio io lo leggo come quello di un uomo che ha suggellato il velo della sposa di corna...Non mi sento io fragile, lui crede di vedermi così, ma così non è...Per me è semplicemente una dimostrazione della schifezza di uomo che è...e siccome sarebbe anche andato oltre quel bacio, vi dico, che per me è stata una vittoria...una conferma del fatto che la sua scelta di sposarsi è quella di un uomo debole...per me è stata una vittoria quella di aver fatto venir fuori la sua debolezza perchè è lui che si sta sposando...è lui che ha sbagliato a baciarmi...io non devo rendere conto a nessuno, lui sì...Sbaglio a vederla così???è l'inico modo che mi permette di andae avanti a testa alta


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ari, quanti ne conosci che antepongono sempre e solo se stessi agli altri? Io parecchi...
> 
> Poi c'è chi limita questa sua "prerogativa" e chi non se ne rende neppure conto e vuole pure ammantarsi da buon samaritano... vedi tu!


trottolino ha ragione...apprezzo di più quelli che hanno una ragazza al giorno e non si legano, che questi personaggi che si nasondono dietro un finto perbenismo di facciata....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Trottolino e tutti gli altri,
> vi prego ditemi come si fa ad essere così??????
> Ma come è possibile????


Ari,
non so come si faccia ad essere così e non so neanche  a cosa credere...mi sento solo così


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Febbraio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Trottolino e tutti gli altri,
> vi prego ditemi come si fa ad essere così??????
> Ma come è possibile????


Si chiama narcisismo.
Non si rendono neanche conto di quanto riescano a ferire il prossimo semplicemente perchè il prossimo non esiste in quanto tale ma soltanto in funzione loro.


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> NON ti ha amato, proprio quell'ultimo bacio è un suggello al NON amore.
> 
> Se ne è fottuto di cosa potesse rappresentare per te quel bacio (anche se ha chiesto il permesso, da bravo perbenino), se ne è fottuto di cosa desiderassi tu quando già da ottobre (quando ancora tu ti sentivi "in corsa") aveva detto si all'altra, se ne è fottuto dei tuoi sentimenti quando ha fatto la scenetta dell'incontro per dirti ...che si sposava l'altra!
> 
> ...


Clessidra, dovresti stamparti questo intervento di Trottolino e leggertelo almeno due volte al giorno.


----------



## Old Ari (20 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Si chiama narcisismo.
> Non si rendono neanche conto di quanto riescano a ferire il prossimo semplicemente perchè il prossimo non esiste in quanto tale ma soltanto in funzione loro.


Già,
qui esistono persone che hanno sofferto e soffrono immensamente, qui e fuori da qui esistono persone che hanno avuto la vita rovinata da questi esseri, qui e fuori da qui esistono persone che per il dolore inflitto sono caudute e non si sono mai rialzate....
Ma come fanno certe persone a non rendersi conto di come riducono altre anime......solo per narcisimo e chesso io....
E' di questo che non mi capacito.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Clessidra, dovresti stamparti questo intervento di Trottolino e leggertelo almeno due volte al giorno.


Lo faccio subito...a malincuore


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Lo faccio subito...a malincuore


Considera che non è la solita donna piagnona che lo ha scritto ma un uomo che sa cosa sia il tradimento, ma anche il rispetto.............
Tienine davvero conto.
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Considera che non è la solita donna piagnona che lo ha scritto ma un uomo che sa cosa sia il tradimento, ma anche il rispetto.............
> Tienine davvero conto.
> Bruja


Lo so bene...per questo ho detto che lo avrei stampato...

Sono stufa...sono stufa di sentirmi dire da tutti che ho sbagliato, che sono stata stupida, che non dovevo uscirci, che mi ha usata, che non gli andava bene nulla, che è egoista...Basta, vi prego, lasciatemi almeno pensare che qualcosa di buono in tutto questo c'è che non è un mostro cattivo...Lo riesco a fare morire in pace!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Febbraio 2007)

*ari*

non la farei così definitiva.
Per quanto mi riguarda, superato lo shock iniziale (che è durato un paio d'anni per la verità), ho ridimensionato molto quel che mi è successo. Pensa che ero convinta di non aver mai amato così tanto e che non avrei più amato nessuno in quel modo: beh, lo spero! E ho ben chiaro che non era amore, soprattutto di me stessa nei miei stessi confronti. La cosa importante è che dopo un'esperienza simile, certi soggetti li riconosci subito e li eviti!


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2007)

*clessy*

Calma, siamo tutti indifesi quando siamo innamorati. Siamo tutti pronti a credere a qualunque cosa.
Lui non è un mostro, è un banalissimo esemplare di ometto narciso.
Tutti veniamo prima o poi usati.
Certamente c'era del buono nel vostro rapporto: ma considera una cosa: il buono lo hai messo tu.
La bellezza tu l'hai dentro di te. E non sarà una storiella come questa a privartene.
Se anche lui non ti ha amato, NON SIGNIFICA CHE NON TI AMERA NESSUNO!

Se continui a giustificarlo, finirai per incolpare te stessa e credere di essere stata te la causa di tutto.
Guarda avanti e non piangerti addossso: non l'hai mica sposato!

Un bacio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Calma, siamo tutti indifesi quando siamo innamorati. Siamo tutti pronti a credere a qualunque cosa.
> Lui non è un mostro, è un banalissimo esemplare di ometto narciso.
> Tutti veniamo prima o poi usati.
> Certamente c'era del buono nel vostro rapporto: ma considera una cosa: il buono lo hai messo tu.
> ...


Iris,
hai ragione...il problema è che lui quella bellezza non l'ha neanche voluta vedere...questa è la cosa che mi ferisce profondamente...l'ha calpestata e io non riesco quasi più a vederla...Mi ha fatto diventareuna persona senza valori, scrupoli, dipendente da una droga come lui...Non mi riconosco più o forse non voglio essere più quella di prima...Non vale la pena amare....MAI!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> non la farei così definitiva.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, superato lo shock iniziale (che è durato un paio d'anni per la verità), ho ridimensionato molto quel che mi è successo. Pensa che ero convinta di non aver mai amato così tanto e che non avrei più amato nessuno in quel modo: beh, lo spero! E ho ben chiaro che non era amore, soprattutto di me stessa nei miei stessi confronti. La cosa importante è che dopo un'esperienza simile, certi soggetti li riconosci subito e li eviti!


Vulvia, ma poi sei riuscita a rinnamorarti di nuovo e a fidarti?


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessy*

E non esageriamo!!
Si supera ben altro nella vita.


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Vulvia, ma poi sei riuscita a rinnamorarti di nuovo e a fidarti?


Si mi sono innamorata ancora, però ho ancora paura di soffrire.. ma non me ne faccio un problema, non devo mica rispettare delle scadenze! 
"Lavoro" per me, mi voglio bene..


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Si mi sono innamorata ancora, però ho ancora paura di soffrire.. ma non me ne faccio un problema, non devo mica rispettare delle scadenze!
> "Lavoro" per me, mi voglio bene..








  non vedo l'ora di volermi bene anche io


----------



## Old Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2007)

*x Clessidra*

Beh ti avevo detto come la pensavo.
Sono contenta per te. La storia era finita e tu hai avuto un addio civile.
Certo l'ha avuto anche lui...anche lui voleva qualcosa per stare in pace. Buon pro gli faccia!
Clessy ti ha amata a modo suo: in un modo parallelo all'altra storia. Sì una sorta di addio al celibato (bleh ..l'addio al celibato ..e il fatto che ti abbia detto del matrimonio con questa formula la dice lunga sulla sua idea di impegno e forma), ma non considerarti quella che è uscita dalla torta ..non te lo meriti e forse neanche lui.
Sì lui è un perbenista di facciata, ma c'è di peggio, molto peggio.
Quello che non capisco sono tutti i discorsi di forza e debolezza e fragilità ..mica i rapporti sono un incontro di lotta! Tutti siamo forti e fragili, insieme o alternativamente, a seconda delle persone e delle circostanze. 
Non domandarti che ruolo hai avuto e a che livello di classifica sei. Sei stata una persona importante con cui poi è finita. Considera la tua storia indipendentemente dal fatto che lui avesse anche Peddy: le storie possono finire anche se non c'è una rivale.
Hai avuto e hai dato in questi anni e tieni il buono. Dopo questo incontro non avrai il rimpianto del non detto e non chiarito (anche se capire tutto tutto è impossibile: neanche lui ha capito!) e anche ..l'ultimo bacio..per me ci sta.
Non importa ora cosa pensa, come si sente ..se si ritiene ancora una volta "perfettino"...ti sarà piaciuto anche perché è fatto così.
Ora hai voltato pagina.
Dai ..vai nel mondo e ..via cerso una nuova avventura! 
Però raccontacela!
Bacio!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh ti avevo detto come la pensavo.
> Sono contenta per te. La storia era finita e tu hai avuto un addio civile.
> Certo l'ha avuto anche lui...anche lui voleva qualcosa per stare in pace. Buon pro gli faccia!
> Clessy ti ha amata a modo suo: in un modo parallelo all'altra storia. Sì una sorta di addio al celibato (bleh ..l'addio al celibato ..e il fatto che ti abbia detto del matrimonio con questa formula la dice lunga sulla sua idea di impegno e forma), ma non considerarti quella che è uscita dalla torta ..non te lo meriti e forse neanche lui.
> ...


Grazie Ritrovata (non più persa, chissà se a breve potrò dirlo anche io)...sai che sei riuscita ad interpretare perfettamente il mio sentire???...e l'approvazione dell'ultimo bacio è proprio il significato che ho voluto dare anche io...Sì, sono pronta a ricominciare...ce la farò, prometto.
un bacio grande grande alla mia ritrovata 
tua clessy


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (20 Febbraio 2007)

Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh ti avevo detto come la pensavo.
> Sono contenta per te. La storia era finita e tu hai avuto un addio civile.
> Certo l'ha avuto anche lui...anche lui voleva qualcosa per stare in pace. Buon pro gli faccia!
> Clessy ti ha amata a modo suo: in un modo parallelo all'altra storia. Sì una sorta di addio al celibato (bleh ..l'addio al celibato ..e il fatto che ti abbia detto del matrimonio con questa formula la dice lunga sulla sua idea di impegno e forma), ma non considerarti quella che è uscita dalla torta ..non te lo meriti e forse neanche lui.
> ...


 
davvero molto giusto, Ritrovata. cedere all'odio è facile, molto facile; più difficile è tenere il buono come dice proprio Ritrovata.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> davvero molto giusto, Ritrovata. cedere all'odio è facile, molto facile; più difficile è tenere il buono come dice proprio Ritrovata.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Già e tenere il buono ci aiuta anche a risalire prima...non credete?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*

Leggo ora, beh la parola fine è stata scritta spero.....vorrei solo dirti di non farti piu' domande sulla tua storia, anche perchè non avranno risposta, volta pagina Clessy.


Un bacio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Leggo ora, beh la parola fine è stata scritta spero.....vorrei solo dirti di non farti piu' domande sulla tua storia, anche perchè non avranno risposta, volta pagina Clessy.
> 
> 
> Un bacio


Sì caro è stata posta...fa ancora un po' male ma passerà, vero???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ormai non ha senso farsi domande, hai detto bene...le risposte non ci potranno mai essere...avrei solo voluto uscire da questa storia molto tempo fa...
un bacio e buona serata
Clessy


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Sì caro è stata posta...fa ancora un po' male ma passerà, vero????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Prima...... dopo...... che importanza ha, ormai ne sei fuori  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e scusa se è poco......il resto verrà da se 

Ciao


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (21 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Prima...... dopo...... che importanza ha, ormai ne sei fuori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuori è una parola grossa...o almeno ti dico che sono fuori di testa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...scherzi a parte, non ne sono fuori per niente...sono rassegnata questo sì...Dentro di me (il 70%) sta cercando di reagire...ma il 30% è incosciente e non fa altro che pensare che il fatto di sapere che lui mi desidera ancora mi porterebbe a stare ancora una volta con lui, sapendo che sarebbe l'ultima prima che si sposi...Sì sono matta...poi so che non lo farò mai...ma ci penso...è strano perchè sai che non puoi farlo e ti sembra di impazzire...di voler andare contro a tutte le convezioni, i principi e la morale...è più forte di me...ma non posso non pensarci a momenti...solo momenti
non odiarmi per queste parole
baci
Clessy


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

....mmmmm..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...... Cle.... che faccio?

Parlo?





O sto zitta?







Senti tesora, perchè intanto non apri un'altro topic e ti levi dalle balle questo che c'ha un titolo veramente che porta sfiga....

Così, tanto per dimostrarti/ci la buona volontà...


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Approvo*



La Lupa ha detto:


> ....mmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma giusto per sapere, se dicessimo a Clessidra che è in un campo minato e ogni passo che fa verso un qualunque approccio salta in aria dici che funziona??  Ormai non restano che le vie di fatto!!
Bruja

x Clessidra
Bimba, ti prego, mi raccomando, per te quello è stato il virus dell'ebola, l'hai sfangata fortunosamente, perchè rischiare ancora di contagiarti? Lascia che se ne occupi la prossima mogliettina che sa cosa significano i livelli 1-2-3-4 di contagio!!!


----------



## BOH (21 Febbraio 2007)

mi sono sposata l'anno  scorso e due mesi prima di deciderlo ho finito una storia con quello che definirei un amante. Pensavo fosse finita e invece mi sono solo illusa. Lo stesso mese in cui ho fissato la data delle nozze lui si è rifatto vivo e ci siamo visti altre due volte, no ho avuto il coraggio di dirgli niente finchè lo ha saputo da altri. Appena lo ha saputo mi ha cercato ancora ma sono riuscita a resistere. Non ci siamo visti per un anno e mezzo poi abbiamo riniziato a stuzzicarci per mesi finchè tre settimane fa è successo abbiamo ripreso a vederci...Sono sposata da solo qualche mese...mi sento uno schifo, confusa non so nemmeno cosa provo...ho sempre voglia di vederlo...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (21 Febbraio 2007)

BOH ha detto:


> mi sono sposata l'anno scorso e due mesi prima di deciderlo ho finito una storia con quello che definirei un amante. Pensavo fosse finita e invece mi sono solo illusa. Lo stesso mese in cui ho fissato la data delle nozze lui si è rifatto vivo e ci siamo visti altre due volte, no ho avuto il coraggio di dirgli niente finchè lo ha saputo da altri. Appena lo ha saputo mi ha cercato ancora ma sono riuscita a resistere. Non ci siamo visti per un anno e mezzo poi abbiamo riniziato a stuzzicarci per mesi finchè tre settimane fa è successo abbiamo ripreso a vederci...Sono sposata da solo qualche mese...mi sento uno schifo, confusa non so nemmeno cosa provo...ho sempre voglia di vederlo...


Cara Boh,
ma cosa provi per lui?cosa provi per tuo marito? perchè non glielo hai detto che ti stavi per sposare?come vedi la vicenda da traditrice?non so se uomo o donna in queste situazioni siano diversi...ma ti prego spiegami qualcosa in più....
grazie per le tue parole


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Boh*



BOH ha detto:


> mi sono sposata l'anno scorso e due mesi prima di deciderlo ho finito una storia con quello che definirei un amante. Pensavo fosse finita e invece mi sono solo illusa. Lo stesso mese in cui ho fissato la data delle nozze lui si è rifatto vivo e ci siamo visti altre due volte, no ho avuto il coraggio di dirgli niente finchè lo ha saputo da altri. Appena lo ha saputo mi ha cercato ancora ma sono riuscita a resistere. Non ci siamo visti per un anno e mezzo poi abbiamo riniziato a stuzzicarci per mesi finchè tre settimane fa è successo abbiamo ripreso a vederci...Sono sposata da solo qualche mese...mi sento uno schifo, confusa non so nemmeno cosa provo...ho sempre voglia di vederlo...


 
Non mi è chiaro cosa vorresti sapere?
Che ci si sposa con le idee chiare sarebbe normale.
Che un amante recuperato dopo tre mesi di matrimonio sia un bell'azzardo pure.
Che tu non hai capito bene cosa sia un rapporto di coppia anche.
Che tuo marito non meriti questo va da sè.
Che quel tizio che è tornato alla carica, nonostante sapesse che ti sei sposata, sia tornato a godere dei tuoi favori orizzontali lo hai detto tu.
Che tipo di risposta desideri? Un parere o un semplice "ce lo hai detto adesso che intendi fare per quello che dovrebbe essere il tuo futuro"................dico dovrebbe perchè che tuo marito possa beccarti è sempre possibile, non sperare di essere più furba di tutti quelli che ci sono caduti  pari pari!!!  
Comunque, poichè il segreto per essere amati è essere sinceri, se riesci a "fingere" bene, forse per un po' ce la fai!
Bruja


----------



## BOH (21 Febbraio 2007)

Non riesco a fare a meno nè di lui nè di mio marito...questo è il grave problema...Lui ha una mezza storia con un' altra e questa cosa mi fa impazzire, ma non posso pretendere niente e non posso chiedergli niente. Vedo che lui sta facendo di tutto per mantenere delle distanze fra di noi  cerca di non farsi coinvolgere e questo forse è un bene ma penso che se una persona cerca di mantenere le distanze è perchè ha paura di riconoscere i propri sentimenti. Non gli ho detto del matrimonio perchè non ce la facevo perchè mi sembrava di dare una fine a quello che c'era stato tra di noi perchè non sapevo come spiegargli i motivi della mia decisione. Insomma lui e mio marito sono così diversi...mio marito mi da tutto quello che solitamente si vuole cioè sicurezza invece lui è l' insicurezza in persona per questo ho sempre creduto che fra noi non ci sarebbe mai potuto essere niente di serio.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Sì, vabbè, però io mi sto facendo il culo per affossare sto topic del cazzo e voi... daje daje... 

Clessi!!! Pussa via!!!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

BOH ha detto:


> Non riesco a fare a meno nè di lui nè di mio marito...questo è il grave problema...Lui ha una mezza storia con un' altra e questa cosa mi fa impazzire, ma non posso pretendere niente e non posso chiedergli niente. Vedo che lui sta facendo di tutto per mantenere delle distanze fra di noi cerca di non farsi coinvolgere e questo forse è un bene ma penso che se una persona cerca di mantenere le distanze è perchè ha paura di riconoscere i propri sentimenti. Non gli ho detto del matrimonio perchè non ce la facevo perchè mi sembrava di dare una fine a quello che c'era stato tra di noi perchè non sapevo come spiegargli i motivi della mia decisione. Insomma lui e mio marito sono così diversi...mio marito mi da tutto quello che solitamente si vuole cioè sicurezza invece lui è l' insicurezza in persona per questo ho sempre creduto che fra noi non ci sarebbe mai potuto essere niente di serio.








Ma... c'hai 15 anni?


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ....mmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che il topic durerà... lui torna dal viaggio di nozze e si rivedranno per chiarire ancora qualche cosetta, perchè ovviamente mica si son detti tutto... il matrimonio poi non va come dovrebbe.. e allora chiarirà con lei che lo aiuterà a sopportarne il peso ed i "momenti difficili" poichè lui si è reso conto di aver fatto la scelta sbagliata o non sa che gli succede, ma l'attrazione x lei è più forte.. ma intanto è troppo presto per tornare indietro... nel frattempo la moglie è incinta e non la si può lasciare in questi frangenti, poi col figlio piccolo proprio non si può e bisogna attendere tempi più idonei.......................................................................................................................................


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Miiiiii... che gufo....


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

dici?
a me pare il programmino di lui... e finchè clessidra vorrà capirci meglio, si svolgerà secondo copione...
altro che ultimo bacio.. dalle mie parti si dice "prendere il polso"


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Febbraio 2007)

*cuorna, bicuorna..*

Quando la moglie rimarrà incinta la ricontatta di sicuro. 

Poverino, con tutte queste responsabilità sulle spalle, volete negargli un po' d'aria fresca?


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> Mi sa che il topic durerà... lui torna dal viaggio di nozze e si rivedranno per chiarire ancora qualche cosetta, perchè ovviamente mica si son detti tutto... il matrimonio poi non va come dovrebbe.. e allora chiarirà con lei che lo aiuterà a sopportarne il peso ed i "momenti difficili" poichè lui si è reso conto di aver fatto la scelta sbagliata o non sa che gli succede, ma l'attrazione x lei è più forte.. ma intanto è troppo presto per tornare indietro... nel frattempo la moglie è incinta e non la si può lasciare in questi frangenti, poi col figlio piccolo proprio non si può e bisogna attendere tempi più idonei.......................................................................................................................................


 
Se fossi un regista ti vorrei come sceneggiatrice............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se fossi un regista ti vorrei come sceneggiatrice............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie cara, 
credo che, senza volare troppo di fantasia, da questo forum potremmo tirare fuori un filmone ad episodi niente male  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   chissà se Muccino capita da queste parti......


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Seeee... un firm de paura!


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

*casomai...*

da paura


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (21 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Mi sa che il topic durerà... lui torna dal viaggio di nozze e si rivedranno per chiarire ancora qualche cosetta, perchè ovviamente mica si son detti tutto... il matrimonio poi non va come dovrebbe.. e allora chiarirà con lei che lo aiuterà a sopportarne il peso ed i "momenti difficili" poichè lui si è reso conto di aver fatto la scelta sbagliata o non sa che gli succede, ma l'attrazione x lei è più forte.. ma intanto è troppo presto per tornare indietro... nel frattempo la moglie è incinta e non la si può lasciare in questi frangenti, poi col figlio piccolo proprio non si può e bisogna attendere tempi più idonei.......................................................................................................................................


Va bene volare con la fantasia però mi pare davvero un paradosso...ragazze dai vediamo di togliere di mezzo sto post come dice lupa...


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Siiii*

Vi prego ...basta!!!!


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Ok*

Dichiaro decaduto il thred................. se ci sono comunicazioni, si apre un nuovo filone.
Bruja


----------

